# PORTUGAL | Railways



## Paulo2004

Although Portugal has begun the process of building brand new bullet-like high speed lines (TGV), the older ones have also been rebuilt with new, almost high speed trains (180km/h).


----------



## Tubeman

What are those things that look like Wing Mirrors?


----------



## Nephasto

Tubeman said:


> What are those things that look like Wing Mirrors?


They are what they look. 

I have to say one thing: The top speed of those trains is 220 km/h, and they do run at that speed in some parts of the line.


----------



## Vertigo

Some more info: the train is a tilting train. The tilting mechanism makes it able to run faster through curves. The train was derived from the Italian Pendolino, developed by the rail division of FIAT (which was later taken over by Alstom).

This family of trains is very popular with European rail operators. Here they are from various operators:

Trenitalia (Italy):









Cisalpino (rail services Italy-Switzerland-Germany):









RENFE-Alaris (Spain):









RENFE-AVE (Spain):









SZ (Slovakia):









CD (Czechia):









VR (Finland):


----------



## Tubeman

Nephasto said:


> They are what they look.


So they can do 3-point turns? :crazy:

Why on Earth would a train need wing mirrors?


----------



## Vertigo

Just a guess... in some countries the conductor or station supervisor gives a manual departure signal to the driver, by waving or holding up a sign. Perhaps those mirrors allow the driver to see it without having to get out of his seat?


----------



## Guest

They must be there for a reason.


----------



## Guest

Vertigo said:


> SZ (Slovakia)


Sorry, but this is wrong. 
It's Slovenia, not Slovakia.
The national railway company of Slovakia is ZSR.


----------



## Vertigo

Sorry, you're right, I meant Slovenia. Those names are so much alike. 

BTW, Slovakia also ordered Pendolino trainsets. They will be the same as the ones delivered to the Czech railways.


----------



## Paulo2004

Happens to the best!!


----------



## Paulo2004

six new railway stations will be inaugurated next year. I'll post pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## Guest

Many countries have opted for this model. Portugal did well I think in getting them.


----------



## Paulo2004




----------



## DonQui

The Alfa pendular is being put into service between Lisbon and Porto, correct? Is this meant to be THE high speed rail link between the two cities, or will their be a standard gauge railway that will part of the high speed rail network between the two cities. In other words, is Alfa pendula in the short run (20-30 years) option being used to increase the speeds of services until a new standard gauge service connected with the Spanish and European high speed rail networks is constructed?


----------



## Nephasto

DonQui said:


> The Alfa pendular is being put into service between Lisbon and Porto, correct? Is this meant to be THE high speed rail link between the two cities, or will their be a standard gauge railway that will part of the high speed rail network between the two cities. In other words, is Alfa pendula in the short run (20-30 years) option being used to increase the speeds of services until a new standard gauge service connected with the Spanish and European high speed rail networks is constructed?


The Alfa pendular is on operations for some years now. It's top speed is 220km/h but it's only reached in short sections...

As for the TGV, there are plans to built a new line, but nothing concrete by now.


----------



## Paulo2004

*Alfa Pendular at Lisbon's Oriental Train Station*


----------



## Falcon83

Vertigo said:


> Some more info: the train is a tilting train. The tilting mechanism makes it able to run faster through curves. The train was derived from the Italian Pendolino, developed by the rail division of FIAT (which was later taken over by Alstom).
> 
> This family of trains is very popular with European rail operators. Here they are from various operators:
> 
> Trenitalia (Italy):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cisalpino (rail services Italy-Switzerland-Germany):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RENFE-Alaris (Spain):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RENFE-AVE (Spain):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SZ (Slovakia):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CD (Czechia):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VR (Finland):


It's been bought by Ansaldobreda (Finmeccanica group)


----------



## Paulo2004




----------



## Paulo2004

*Further new portuguese trains*


----------



## JohnnyMass

are these refurbished ones or are they brand new Paulo? They're very nice!


----------



## mopc

Excellent, Portugal!!! Why don´t you come over to Brazil and build nice railway systems too?


----------



## Skaros

Very nice photos and very nice stations!! 
BRAVO Portugal!
:cheers:


----------



## traveler

Beautiful stations Portugal!!


----------



## Paulo2004

Photos by Daniel Costa-Lourenço:


----------



## traveler

Beautiful stations!!


----------



## DonQui

:drool:


----------



## Paulo2004

.) -lol


----------



## Paulo2004




----------



## Paulo2004

Because of the new economic and legal context, CP underwent a profound change in adapting towards the market. It organized itself into Business Units that were able to satisfy the needs of the different market segments.


It has invested in partnerships that add value to its services for the customer and strengthen its position in the transport sector. 

At the same time, it has invested in retraining its human resources and tried to make how it faces new challenged more effective in a competitive market place.

Current Structure

CP (Caminhos de Ferro de Portugal) is currently organised into seven Business Units:

Freight Transport– CP Carga
Urban services– CP Lisboa; CP Porto
Long-distance services- CP Longo Curso; CP Regional
Fleet management
High Speed

133 million passengers and 9.5 million tonnes of freight were carried in 2004, over the 2830 kilometres of the network.

The Urban Units are especially important since they represent 87% of all the passengers carried.

Alpha Services - Speed train.










Intercity Services









Regional Services









Future Project: The Portuguese High speed train  
The Portuguese High Speed Network will be a fast rail transport service linking major urban hubs with a high quality, reliable service in terms of its component parts and mobility as a whole.


----------



## Frank J. Sprague

Looks good. Are Portugese railways the same wide gauge as Spain?


----------



## Jayayess1190

nice trains


----------



## Tubeman

Grrrr! Why does every other country in Europe seem to have better-maintained and more modern railways than we do?

I know its largely cosmetic but most of our railways seem to have filthy ballast infested with weeds and a lot of wooden sleepers still.

Great pics, Portugal must have come a long way.


----------



## Nunovski2001

Frank J. Sprague said:


> Looks good. Are Portugese railways the same wide gauge as Spain?


Yes.


----------



## brugghen

*Rossio station*

What happened to the old Rossio station in the centre of lisbon?

Wouter


----------



## Paulo2004

brugghen said:


> What happened to the old Rossio station in the centre of lisbon?
> 
> Wouter


Rossio got a facelift. It is still one of the most important sations in Lisbon.


----------



## Paulo2004




----------



## JohnnyMass

Great pics Paulo, the portuguese train fleet rocks!!!...now.


----------



## Paulo2004

Portugal's Speed Train and the fastest, for now.


----------



## brugghen

*pictures from october*

Here are some pictures I took a couple of weeks ago around Lisbon





































Regards

Wouter van der Brugghen

http://gallery18937.fotopic.net/


----------



## Arpels

nice pics!!


----------



## gutooo

The portuguese railway system is really good!

I used the alpha train, the speddy one, to travel to Porto and was really good!

I used Porto's and Lisbon's systems and they are really good!


----------



## Arpels

I like the way as they had kept parts of the old stations incorporated in the new buildings, in some cases had kept some archeologic findings in the new structures, a exemple is the Pre Roman baths they found during the workmanships of constrution of the new station in Braga, the baths now are displayed to public see it inside the station:


----------



## Paulo2004

*Photo by Barragon*


----------



## TEBC

portugal is getting very developed


----------



## DonQui

tadeu said:


> portugal is getting very developed


It already is.


----------



## Bitxofo

tadeu said:


> portugal is getting very developed


Portugal is a developed country many years ago.


----------



## crossbowman

Guys ...I don't think he meant it like this!

Anyway...those stations look awesome!
and this one's gonna be brilliant! :cheers: 



Paulo2004 said:


> The future Campanhã Station (Porto)


----------



## Nikom

^^ I agree the new Oporto city Station look awesome


----------



## Paulo2004

Yeap.


----------



## Paulo2004

Very true Arpels.


----------



## sotavento

Arpels said:


> we dont have that lines with 1.000 mm UT :dunno:


Actualy we do have some leftovers of the 1 metre gauge system yet on active duty. 

Let me see:

Electrico de Sintra-Atlantico: 
Sintra-colares-Praia das maças 
its a TRAM line on the outsquirts of lisbon, and it's 1000mm gauge.
It's live and kicking ... 
see: http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/pt/trams/Sintra-Atlantico/pix.html

Linha do Vouga (a.k.a. vouguinha) 
Espinho-Ol.Azemeis-Sernada-Macinhata-Agueda-Aveiro
its a narrow gaugue (1000mm) suburban line , a while ago some talks about conversion to tram/pre.metro(broad/uic gaugue) were made but as it's run with suburban 9630 units it realy doesn't make a difference anyway: 
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/pt/narrow_gauge/9630/pix.html








note: sernada-viseu part of the line is closed and dismantled , and viseu-santa.comba.dão (linha do dão) is also dismantled (actualy they are making a ecopista in the line right of way).

North of Douro metric system

Porto-S.Hora-Povoa is now a tram line of "metro do porto". The stretch Povoa-Famalicão is abbandoned.

Porto-S.Hora-Trofa is also a tram line of mp , the line actualy only reaches maia(?) but its planned to go all the way to Trofa

Trofa-Lousado-Famalicão was dual gauge (iberica+metrica) and was removed a wile back and now only broad iberica gauge.

Lousado-guimarães was rebitoled to broad gaugue and is part of CP Porto suburban network (with the yellow trains and IC to lisboa)

On Douro line

Livração-Amarante-ArcoDeBaulhe is capped at Livração-Amarante and is run with "red" diesel LRV 9500

Regua-V.real-Chaves is capped at Regua-V.real and is also run with "red" LRV9500

Tua-Mirandela-Bragança is capped at Tua-Mirandela anda Mirandela-Carvalhais , being run by "metro de mirandela" a little "metro" partnershib between mirandela city council and CP , they use "green" LRV9500

The rest of those lines and the hole lenght of sabor line (pocinho-duas.Igrejas) were cleared of the tracks and are now simply awaiting for ppl to begin using them as roads and backyard's. :nuts: 

Every One and other metro system in portugal is now closed. 

As Alpers sayd , there are plans to turn the vouga system area in a vast network of TGV style lines, and also some lines from porto to galicia are to be built.


----------



## UT596001

^^ This is the answer who are founding about narrow gauge in Portugal. Thanks!


----------



## traveler

I, love the design of the Braga station, very cool.


----------



## phubben

Oooh! Luv CP's logo!


----------



## fred_mendonca

Paulo2004 said:


> Although Portugal has begun the process of building brand new bullet-like high speed lines (TGV), the older ones have also been rebuilt with new, almost high speed trains (180km/h).


This train is able to reach up to 220 km/h so it's an high speed train.


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Depending on the average speed in a journey.


----------



## sotavento

CP Alfa Pendular runs (presently) at 224km/h

It's planned (and prepared) to run at 250km/h in new porposedly bilt tracks in the near (or not) future ... :cheers:


----------



## sotavento

CP Alfa Pendular runs (presently) at 224km/h

It's planned (and prepared) to run at 250km/h in new porposedly bilt tracks in the near (or not) future ... :cheers:


----------



## Bitxofo

^^That's top speed, not average speed.


----------



## Chavito

sotavento said:


> Tua-Mirandela-Bragança is capped at Tua-Mirandela anda Mirandela-Carvalhais , being run by "metro de mirandela" a little "metro" partnershib between mirandela city council and CP , they use "green" LRV9500


Hi

I'm looking for more details about this Metro de Mirandela. I know it started runing after the line to Braganca was closed.

Has somebody any information or map with the stations of this short line?

Obrigado


----------



## sotavento

Porto CCO (operational command centre):
controls all railways north of the douro River.


----------



## Kuvvaci

are those trains suburban or regional trains?


----------



## Marco Bruno

Kuvvaci said:


> are those trains suburban or regional trains?


suburban, but some of them are used for some major distances I think...


----------



## sotavento

Kuvvaci said:


> are those trains suburban or regional trains?


technicaly they are called "urbanos" ... but to Porto they are suburban trains ... to us city folks they are better callled "deep countryside rgional". :bash:


----------



## Kuvvaci

is Portugese HST produced by Spanish CAF?


----------



## Marco Bruno

I think they are italian... (Fiat ? ) the design is from Giugiaro


----------



## Kuvvaci

is the railway the dominant intercity transportation in Portugal?


----------



## Marco Bruno

*new locomotives*


----------



## beto_chaves

Kuvvaci said:


> is the railway the dominant intercity transportation in Portugal?


The answer is no. In fact, bus transportation is more dominant. the exception is to Lisbon and Porto Metropolitan areas, where the railway transport is very used!


----------



## Kuvvaci

like us, bus is dominant and Ankara-Istanbul is active railway line.

But I always thought in Portugal, it s different. I didn't know the reality before.

So, what are future railways plans except high speed rail?


----------



## beto_chaves

Kuvvaci said:


> like us, bus is dominant and Ankara-Istanbul is active railway line.
> 
> But I always thought in Portugal, it s different. I didn't know the reality before.
> 
> So, what are future railways plans except high speed rail?


We've already "our" high speed train. It's the Alfa Pendular, based on italian Pendolino technology. Top speed: 220 km/h.

Alfa pendular connects Lisbon to Porto and Braga (North), Coimbra, Aveiro and Santarém (Centre) and Faro (South).

However, a really high speed rail is underway. It's part of a great european high speed rail network.

By 2015, 3 different lines are schedule to be open. In 2013 the Lisbon-Madrid (Spain) line and the Porto-Vigo (Spain) line; by 2015 the "internal" Lisbon-Porto line.
There are other 2 high speed lines planned by without an official schedule. These line are: Aveiro-Salamanca (Spain) and Évora-Faro-Huelva (Spain) lines.

All the Portuguese high speed lines will be mix lines cargo/pax (I'm not sure).

Due the construction of the Lisbon-Madrid high speed line, a new mega-bridge (aprox. 13km lenght) will be built in the Tagus River. The new brigde will be a very important part of the Lisbon-Madrid high speed line and it will also connect Lisbon with its new international airport (Alcochete Airport) schedule to be open in 2017. The new airport will replace the actual Portela Airport (very close to Lisbon city centre).

Turkish Airlines has direct flights between Lisbon and Istambul. 

More info: www.rave.pt


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ wonderful informations. Thank you kay: I really like to see Portugal. From the pitures, Portugal is one of my favourite countries in Europe but I couldn't have opportunity to see yet.


What will be the speed of your future High speed Trains as the part of great european high speed rail network?


----------



## beto_chaves

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ wonderful informations. Thank you kay: I really like to see Portugal. From the pitures, Portugal is one of my favourite countries in Europe but I couldn't have opportunity to see yet.
> 
> 
> What will be the speed of your future High speed Trains as the part of great european high speed rail network?


Hope to see you here soon!  I know many people that had a bad image of Portugal before they visit my country and then they just fall in love with Portugal. I don't know how to explain, but we're a mix of such different people (fenicians, suebi, visigoths, greeks, romans, arabic, african and asian). It creates a very unique nation: the Portuguese!

Perhaps is this kind of old mix that make us a different country. There are no internal culture, religious or linguistic differences. And then we've, as well as Turkey, an excellent weather, beautiful landscapes... In just 900km of lenght you can find a huge difference in climate, landscapes, gastronomy... So, come visit us! 

And now about the high speed train!!!

Lisbon-Porto line top speed 300 Km/h
Porto-Vigo line top speed 250 km/h (i'm not sure)
Lisbon-Madrid line top speed 350 km/h

For the other 2 lines and don't have any figure.


----------



## Kuvvaci

thank you for your answer! You had never a bad image in Turkey. But as I see at the pictures, Portugal is more beautiful than I expected. Not an ordenery European country. Iberia and Anatolia have so much common, crossroad in the history and melting pot of the ethnicities, nations and cultures. Also I like fado  many Portugese don't like maybe but I also like the music of Linda De Souza.

Do you think it is more economic to have buses as main transportation in Portugal? Buses are the main transportation in Turkey, but I had no idea that many Western European countries have buses.


----------



## beto_chaves

Kuvvaci said:


> thank you for your answer! You had never a bad image in Turkey. But as I see at the pictures, Portugal is more beautiful than I expected. Not an ordenery European country. Iberia and Anatolia have so much common, crossroad in the history and melting pot of the ethnicities, nations and cultures. Also I like fado  many Portugese don't like maybe but I also like the music of Linda De Souza.
> 
> Do you think it is more economic to have buses as main transportation in Portugal? Buses are the main transportation in Turkey, but I had no idea that many Western European countries have buses.


Perhaps I will be in Turkey next year! In holidays!! Perhaps...

Well, I think that the use of buses as main transportation is because there are lots and lots of roads all accross Europe. And by road you can reach every point in a country. Train network is limited: it doesn't reach all the country. Speaking about Portugal, the train network (that nowadays is smaller than 20 years ago) is limited. It touches many important cities but some tracks are not modern enough to allow high speeds or different types of wagons. I think that it happens all accros Europe, as well as in Turkey. And other problem is that is cheaper to transport goods by road than by train. 

You can see on the maps the actual Portuguese train network below:

Passengers: (more info http://www.cp.pt/cp/displayPage.do?vgnextoid=87cbd5abe2a74010VgnVCM1000007b01a8c0RCRD)










Cargo: (more info: http://www.cp.pt/cp/displayPage.do?vgnextoid=3d10c8b528e94010VgnVCM1000007b01a8c0RCRD)


----------



## Kuvvaci

thank you for the maps. If you visit Turkey, it would be very nice. 

also your new locomotives look so nice. We need new locos too, but we always modified and upgrade what we already have...

Do you have the pictures of new Station wich is designed by Calatrava?


----------



## sotavento

Some Oriente station pictures: 
http://images.google.com/images?cli...ceid=opera&ie=UTF-8&oe=utf-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi

:cheers:




Kuvvaci said:


> like us, bus is dominant and Ankara-Istanbul is active railway line.
> 
> But I always thought in Portugal, it s different. I didn't know the reality before.
> 
> So, what are future railways plans except high speed rail?


Lisboa (Oriente station) to Porto (Gaia Devesas station) travel time is only 2h30 nowadays ... some aditional track upgrades will bring travel time down to 2h in the near future for the 320km trip. 

Lisboa (Pinhal Novo station) to algarve (Tunes station) takes 1h53 for the 210km trip (half the route is renovated , a 25km stretch is under construction and the remaining will likely remain in the same for decades to come) 

Lisboa -> South connections currently use a runabound trip along overcrouded "cintura line" (wich has some 200 thousand passengers daily on its 4 tracks) and Oriente (Northernmost intercity stations)to Pinhal Novo (southernmost of Lisboa Intercity stations) takes some 45/50 minutes ... a new river crossing (it will be both by comuter/urban/tgv/intercity and freight) will reduce that time to 10 minutes ... in efect shortening North-south travel time by 30/40 minutes by itself. 

Some other major track upgrades are undergoing (and planed for the near future) that will reduce travel times even further from north to south ...


----------



## beto_chaves

Kuvvaci said:


> thank you for the maps. If you visit Turkey, it would be very nice.
> 
> also your new locomotives look so nice. We need new locos too, but we always modified and upgrade what we already have...
> 
> Do you have the pictures of new Station wich is designed by Calatrava?


There isn't any new station designed by Calatrava. What we have in Lisbon is the Orient Station (Gare do Oriente). This ultra modern station, designed by Calatrava, was built to be the Expo'98 transportation centre and nowadays is a transportation hub. Trains (national, International, regional and urban), metro, taxis and buses have a stop there.
With the arrive of high speed line to Lisbon we had two options: (1) to built a new terminal train station or (2) to use the actual Orient Station. The second option was selected but there will be some works in order to allow more traffic flow. By 2013 the enlargement of Orient's must be finished.

Photos available on these web sites:

http://portaldasnacoes.pt/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=56&lang=en

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gare_do_Oriente


----------



## Kuvvaci

thank you for your answer. It is a wonderful station.


----------



## sotavento

Translated by babelfish:



> Chunks Pigeon house-Port, Lisbon-Pigeon house and Braga-Valença advance The Government goes to launch seven new competitions in the scope of the Railroad Net of High speed in 2009.
> According to Budget of the State for the ministry of the Public works and Communications, in cause are the competitions for the Chunks Pigeon house-Port and Lisbon-Pigeon house (Lisbon-Port Axle), and Braga-Valença (Port-Vigo Axle), for projecto, construction, financing and maintenance of the infrastructure; the competition for Taken over on a contract basis of Construction of the Station of High speed of Lisbon and adjacent chunks; the competition for the Taken over on a contract basis one of the Station of the Port; signalling and telecommunications of the net and the referring one to the acquisition of ciculante material. Until the o end of the next year, the Government counts equally in signing the contract of concession of the public-private partnership of the Poceirão-Fall chunk (referring to Lisbon-Madrid axle). The ministry of the Public works still goes, in the scope of the Conventional Railroad Net, to continue with the concretion of “identified with priority shares in the strategical orientações for the railroad sector”. One expects still, in accordance with the OE, to conclude itself with the Strategical Plan of the Line of the Douro and will continue investments in the improvement and widening of the net that binds the Port of Aveiro to the line of the North.



Pigeon House = Pombal 
Fall chunk = Caia 
and so and so and so ... babelfish rules. :bash:


----------



## Kuvvaci

wich brand are the new locomotives we are seeing above?


----------



## sotavento

Siemens Eurosprinter version 5 ... They seem to be the 1st with the new crash-proof "faces" ... Portuguese state owned CP ordered 25 , ans it seems private companies are already ordering some more ... Belgian(?) SNCB seems to have ordered some more ... :cheers:


----------



## Kuvvaci

how many kind of electirc locomotives are in the service in Portugal?


----------



## beto_chaves

Kuvvaci said:


> how many kind of electirc locomotives are in the service in Portugal?


There are 5 different kinds of electric locomotives in use in Portugal. The 6th kind of electric locomotives (Siemens Eurosprinter version 5 - pict above) will enter in service in few weeks
You can see them in http://www.cp.pt/cp/displayPage.do?vgnextoid=fe855741e9695010VgnVCM1000007b01a8c0RCRD&lang=en

We have also 8 different kinds of electric rail cars.
You can see them in http://www.cp.pt/cp/displayPage.do?vgnextoid=9b1dab3226ea4010VgnVCM1000007b01a8c0RCRD


----------



## Kuvvaci

kay: thank you for these usefull links. They tell so much. Obviously Portugal has a nice rail system although bus transportation is dominant unlike Nederlands or Belgium.

Do you have a HSR project wich has over 250 km/h speed?


----------



## beto_chaves

Kuvvaci said:


> kay: thank you for these usefull links. They tell so much. Obviously Portugal has a nice rail system although bus transportation is dominant unlike Nederlands or Belgium.
> 
> Do you have a HSR project wich has over 250 km/h speed?


The current Alfa Pendular trains have a top speed of 220 km/h. As I can read on Wikipedia, the test run speed record in Portugal is 275 km/h. The HSR of today, following the European Union definition, connects several cities from north to south Portugal.

The future HSR has 3 different top speeds.

Line Lisbon-Madrid 350 km/h
Line Lisbon-Porto 300 km/h
Line Porto-Vigo 250 km/h


----------



## Kuvvaci

do you know what kind of trains will be used for those speeds?


----------



## beto_chaves

Kuvvaci said:


> do you know what kind of trains will be used for those speeds?


The Portuguese media said that the new Alstom AGV will be used in our HSL network. Siemens's Velaro trains are also an option.

The *AGV* is an Alstom train intended as the successor to France’s TGV high-speed trains (by wikipedia)


----------



## sotavento

Don't forguet that current railways are also renewed to speeds of 220/250km/h ... such as this:



mourarq said:


> ´
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fotos de nmorao


It's another stretch of the Lisboa-Algarve(south) main line currently being renewed (actualy is a 25km bypass) ... projected to have a top speed of 250km/h.


----------



## sotavento

Kuvvaci said:


> kay: thank you for these usefull links. They tell so much. Obviously Portugal has a nice rail system although bus transportation is dominant unlike Nederlands or Belgium.
> 
> Do you have a HSR project wich has over 250 km/h speed?


We are going to dreplicate the main network with some aditional 1000km of HSL ... this will add to the current (and under upgrade) 2000km of old classic routes wich have limits between 140km/h and 220km/h (some were upgraded to higher speeds than those permited by the AlfaPendular nowadays) ... out of a 2600km network it's not bad at all ...


Nederlands and Belgium would love to have a network electrified at 25Kv 50Hz Ac like portugal has nowadays ... their main problem setting speeds back is the 1500vDC (in the nederlands). :cheers:


----------



## sotavento

Some "minor" news from portugal:

http://www.refer.pt/pt/noticia.php?id=453
North Line ... the beginning of the work on the 1st grey area north of lisboa. 
- they are demolishing buildings nearthe railway and a 2km "river side" pedestrian area with 22m will be built ... the plan is to insert a 3rd railway line and segregate that section of track ... the speed probably will be of 160km/h in the future (main station at VFxira and most of the express trains actualy stop there).



> Modernização da Linha do Norte - Subtroço 2.3 Alfarelos - Pampilhosa - Estação de Alfornelos e Secções Adjacentes


http://www2.apambiente.pt/IPAMB_DPP/publico/eia_rnt.asp?id=1383
http://aiacirca.apambiente.pt:8980/...ernizao/resumo_no_tcnico&vm=detailed&sb=Title
^^ another section (some 10km) of the northern line to be modernized ... 



> Ligação Ferroviária de Alta Velocidade, Via Terceira Travessia do Tejo (TTT) no Corredor Chelas - Barreiro - Modos Ferreoviário e Rodoviário


http://www2.apambiente.pt/IPAMB_DPP/publico/eia_rnt.asp?id=1366
http://aiacirca.apambiente.pt:8980/...l=/lisboa-moita-terceira&vm=detailed&sb=Title
^^ Environmental impact studies are currently under public avaliation 



> Ligação Ferroviária de Alta Velocidade entre Lisboa e Porto - Lote D - Troço Lisboa-Alenquer (Ota)


http://www2.apambiente.pt/IPAMB_DPP/publico/eia_rnt.asp?id=1364
http://aiacirca.apambiente.pt:8980/...brary?l=/lisboa-alenquer&vm=detailed&sb=Title
^^ Also under public consultancy ... and YES ... it's the Lisboa-Porto High Speed line :cheers:



> Ligação entre o Lote D troço Lisboa-Alenquer(Ota) e o Lote C1 Alenquer - Pombal da Ligação Ferroviária de Alta Velocidade entre Lisboa e Porto


http://www2.apambiente.pt/IPAMB_DPP/publico/eia_rnt.asp?id=1385
http://aiacirca.apambiente.pt:8980/...ocidade/resumo_no_tcnico&vm=detailed&sb=Title << beware .. some 100MB worth of PDF downloads here
^^ Another section of the Lisboa-Porto HSL :cheers:


there are now some 160km of HSL "officialy" (almost) under construction .. .and some 200km "almost" (officialy) under construction. 

:lol:


----------



## sotavento

Some renders of the new Tagus Bridge



Pelha said:


>


----------



## Dan

Virtually a copy of the one that starts by Oriente, no?


----------



## JMFA

Dan1113 said:


> Virtually a copy of the one that starts by Oriente, no?


not exactly... this one will have a steel double deck, with four rail lines on bottom and 6 road lanes on top... this is quite different from Vasco da Gama bridge, wich is a road concrete bridge...
The cable-stayed bridge is also diferente in the shape of the towers ("H" format against "A" format), and the span is widder - 540m... but in the end its also a cable-stayed bridge...


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

Some Portuguese Railways stations

*Lisboa (Lisbon) - Rossio railway station*





































*Lisboa (Lisbon) - Santa Apolónia railway station*











*Lisboa (Lisbon) - Orient railway station*











*Porto (Oporto) - São Bento railway station*



























*Porto (Oporto) - Campanhã railway station*










*Coimbra*










*Braga*










*Aveiro*










*Faro*










*Viana do Castelo*










*Figueira da Foz*









*Guarda*










*Castelo Branco*


















*Alhos Vedros*










*Coina*


----------



## beto_chaves

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> Some Portuguese Railways stations
> *Braga*


I like very much the Braga trains station! 

It's very interesting to see how the old station was incorporated with the new one.

There are also exhibitions inside the station and in the underground level there is a kind of a small museum. They find some roman pieces and they are shown there!


----------



## sotavento

some pictures of the Barreiro-PinhalNovo infraestructure modernization. 



mourarq said:


> fotos recolhidas da edição de 5 de Dezembro do jornal Margem Sul


----------



## deer

In wich area of Lisbon will the new bridge end? Which roads will it connect with?
I am totally in favour of a new rail bridge, but I'm afraid that too many cars coming from the Barreiro or Montijo areas into a central zone of Lisbon could bring a lot of congestion (And on the other hand, the ferry journey seems to be such a nice one ...)

Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## beto_chaves

deer said:


> In wich area of Lisbon will the new bridge end? Which roads will it connect with?
> I am totally in favour of a new rail bridge, but I'm afraid that too many cars coming from the Barreiro or Montijo areas into a central zone of Lisbon could bring a lot of congestion (And on the other hand, the ferry journey seems to be such a nice one ...)
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers!


In Lisbon, the TTT will end near Chelas district allowing the bridge to be connected with the local road (2ª Circular)/train (Linha da Cintura) systems. On the other side of the river the bridge will end in the city of Barreiro. It is part of the Madrid-Lisbon new high speed train line.



















more pictures in http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=301433&page=5


----------



## sotavento

deer said:


> In wich area of Lisbon will the new bridge end? Which roads will it connect with?
> I am totally in favour of a new rail bridge, but I'm afraid that too many cars coming from the Barreiro or Montijo areas into a central zone of Lisbon could bring a lot of congestion (And on the other hand, the ferry journey seems to be such a nice one ...)
> 
> Thanks in advance for your answers!


Actually the TTT will diverge traffic from Seixal (there will be also a smaller bridge between Barreiro and Seixal) , from Sesimbra (the Barreiro highway will be extended further south) and from Moita ... This is to aleviate the load on the 25 de Abril bridge and to remove all the roundabound traffic that currently is diverged on the 40km long round trip via the Vasco da gama bridge ... thus aleviating the VG and alowing the future traffic to/from the new Lisboa airport to use VG as if it were a new bridge in that area. :cheers:

note: the new lisboa airport will be some 10km to the east on that map above ... :cheers:


----------



## kokanee2

Who knew it at that time, that that locomotive would be the new Siemens design. And will also be used as the new Belgian diesel loco.


----------



## Momo1435

^^ Correction, the Belgian locos are also electric but unlike the Portuguese ones will we used for passenger trains.

*CP LE 4700*










*NMBS/SNCB 18*











The diesel version has been bought by the Lithuanian State Railways.

*LG ER20*










All pictures from Railcolor.net


----------



## A-M

What is the platform height in Portugal?
On the pictures I see some pretty high platforms.


----------



## sotavento

Metro and Urban trains = 1m (more or less)

Regional and Intercity trains usuallu we get anything from 1m down to 50cm ... some even fewer than 50cm ... and there is a place don south where it's so flat out in the soil that there's a special bench acting as a step. :lol:


----------



## Paulo2004

*by Luzikz.com*


----------



## New York Morning

Pics from railpictures.net


----------



## Klausenburg

Most of the track in Portugal "iberian" gauge, 1668 mm, used only in Spain and Portugal. Anyway, good job *New York Morning!*


----------



## New York Morning

Klausenburg said:


> Most of the track in Portugal "iberian" gauge, 1668 mm, used only in Spain and Portugal. Anyway, good job *New York Morning!*


Thanx))


----------



## Ale Sasso

Why I can't see any pic posted by NYM?


----------



## New York Morning

May be because I use bad photo hosting, deam...


----------



## Paulo2004

Soon to be completed with H. S. Trains from Northern Portugal to Lisbon and from Lisbon to Madrid.


----------



## Paulo2004

*Flickr*


----------



## sotavento

Some old photos of mine (back from 2005) ... the record breaking consisted of 2x CP5600 electric locomotives and 13x corail coaches. 

They achieved something like 237km/h with 1 locomotive pulling (the other just went for the ride to assist on braking and provide the role of 14th). :cheers:

They achieved some confortable 237km/h in those runs ... not the actual record in portugal (wich is of about 248km/h with the pendulinos) but just enough to get the corail coaches certified to daily 200km/h usage (wich was the purpose of the tests).


----------



## sotavento

Some freight trains:




















Notice: only the 1st loco isactually pulling ... the others are there just for the ride (rollingstock shuffling)


----------



## sotavento

Some videos of the recently opened Aveiro Harbour Branch line: (10km long)


----------



## pai nosso

*Maps of the Portuguese Railways Network (2011)*




























Font: REFER in Directorio 2011


----------



## pai nosso

Font: REFER in Directorio 2011


----------



## pai nosso

Font: REFER in Directorio 2011


----------



## pai nosso

Font: REFER in Directorio 2011


----------



## pai nosso

Font: REFER in Directorio 2011


----------



## pai nosso

Font: REFER in Directorio 2011


----------



## pai nosso

Font: REFER in Directorio 2011


----------



## pai nosso

Font: REFER in Directorio 2011


----------



## pai nosso

Font: REFER in Directorio 2011


----------



## pai nosso

Font: REFER in Directorio 2011


----------



## pai nosso

Font: REFER in Directorio 2011


----------



## pai nosso

Font: REFER in Directorio 2011


----------



## pai nosso

And now some numbers of 2009:



















Font: REFER in Directorio 2011


----------



## sotavento

Work in progress



simaocdt said:


> Aqui estão as prometidas fotos todas tiradas por mim, excepto a primeira.
> 
> Não são apenas fotos da estação, mas sim de toda a intervenção realizada por causa deste.


----------



## Andre_idol

Thanks for the pics.

When that station is set to open?


----------



## pai nosso

*Photos from the user sybrenp:*




sybrenp said:


> E aqui, umas fotos de varios tipos de material circulante da CP. Foram feitas em varios lugares do pais desde o Porto a Lisboa. Disfrutam
> 
> *S. Bento Station - Porto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alfa Pendular is the name of the pendolino high-speed train*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S:* 1) Its top speed is 220 Km/h (140 mph);
> 
> 2) The Alfa Pendular high speed train is derived from and closely resembles the Giugiaro designed Italian Fiat ETR 480 Pendolinotrain. It is a 6 unit EMU ( electrical multiple unit). The traction engines develop 4.0 MW. The bogies had to be redesigned to operate on Portugal's broad gauge track. The trains were assembled by Alstom at the Portuguese Amadora plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gare do Oriente Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## traveler

Nice!


----------



## pai nosso

*Photos from the user Masterbyte*



masterbyte said:


> going to the beach...
> 
> *Leixões Line – Leça do Balio Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Minho & Douro Line - Ermesinde Station* »»» UTD 600 to Pocinho (Douro Line)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *North Line - Aguda Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UME 3400 Bombardier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfa pendular-is the name of the pendolino high-speed train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UTE 2240 Alstom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UTE 2240 Alstom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## traveler

Nice comboios!


----------



## pai nosso

traveler said:


> Nice comboios!


:colgate:


----------



## pai nosso

Photos taken by user simaocdt:




simaocdt said:


> *New* *Trofa Station *– Minho Line [inaugurated in 15-08-2010]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Taken by cell phone)


----------



## Andre_idol

High speed construction Lisboa-Madrid schedule to start this month


----------



## pai nosso

*Photos taken by user simaocdt:*



simaocdt said:


> *New Trofa Station & Line*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old Trofa Station*


----------



## pai nosso

*ESPINHO*




porto_kale said:


> *Espinho before & after...
> The Railroad line...*
> 
> *Railroad Station in the beginning of XX century...*
> 
> ... Some of the houses in the photo, still exist nowadays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking South*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looking North *
> 
> To the left the North Line (Lisboa»»Porto) and to the right the Vouga Line (Espinho »»Viseu)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 1950`s... Looking North...*
> 
> 2 trains at the terminal station of the Vouga Line..... One receiving passengers, and other leaving passaengers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Int the Middle 1980`s... *
> 
> Old Locomotive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Railroad Station on the last at surface, before the construction of the new underground station (2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Vouga Line......*


Images and photos by porto_kale


----------



## traveler

Very nice pics!


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Alta Line* (click here)



sotavento said:


> *Guarda Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nelas Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinhel Station*


Images by Sotavento


----------



## traveler

Very nice pics!


----------



## pai nosso

*Linha do Algarve* (click here)


*All photos (200) from Lampiao2000* - August 2010


*Voyage from Portimão«-»Vila Real Santo António*



Lampiao2000 said:


> *1.*Ferragudo-Parchal Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.*Crossroad at Ferragudo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.*Estombar-Lagoa Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.*Estombar-Lagoa Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5.*Crossroad at Estombar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6.*Silves Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7.*Silves Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9.*Train Interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10.*Train Interior


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *11.*Poço Barreto Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12.*Poço Barreto Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *13.*Crossroad at Poço Barreto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *14.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *15.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *16.*Alcantarilha-Praia de Armação de Pera Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *17.*Alcantarilha-Praia de Armação de Pera Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *18.*Alcantarilha-Praia de Armação de Pera Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *19.*Alcantarilha-Praia de Armação de Pera Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *20.*Alcantarilha-Praia de Armação de Pera Station


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *
> 21.*Alcantarilha-Praia de Armação de Pera Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *22.*Algoz Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *23.*Algoz Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *24.*Crossroad at Algoz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *26.*Arriving at Tunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *27.*Tunes Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *28.*Tunes Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *29.*Tunes Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *30.*Tunes Station


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *31.*Tunes Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *32.*Tunes Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *33.*Tunes Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *34.*Albufeira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *35.*Albufeira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *36.*Albufeira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *37.*Albufeira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *38.*"Intercidade" arriving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *39.*"Intercidade"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *40.*Albufeira Station


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *41.*In Boliqueime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *42.*Boliqueime Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *43.*Boliqueime Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *44*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *45.*Boliqueime Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *46.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *47.*Boliqueime Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *48.*Commuter Train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *49.*Boliqueime Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *50.*Loulé-Praia da Quarteira Station


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *51.*Loulé-Praia da Quarteira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *52.*Loulé-Praia da Quarteira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *53.*"Intercidade"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *54.*Loulé-Praia da Quarteira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *55.*Loulé-Praia da Quarteira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *56.*Loulé-Praia da Quarteira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *57.*Loulé-Praia da Quarteira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *58.*Crossroad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *59.*Almancil Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *60.*Parque das Cidades Station


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *61.*Faro Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *62.*Algarve Line in Faro, direction Lagos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *63.*Algarve Line in Faro, direction Vila Real de Santo António
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *64.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *65.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *66.*Faro Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *67.*Commuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *68.*Arriving at Olhão
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *69.*Olhão Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *70.*Olhão Station


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *71.*Olhão Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *72.*Fuseta-A Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *73.*Fuseta-A Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *74.*Fuseta-Mocarapacho Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *75.*Fuseta-Mocarapacho Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *76.*Fuseta-Mocarapacho Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *77.*Crossroad at Fuseta-Moncarapacho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *78.*Crossroad at Fuseta-Moncarapacho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *79.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *80.*


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *81.*Tavira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *82.*Tavira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *83.*Tavira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *84.*Tavira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *85.*Porta-Nova Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *86.*Porta-Nova Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *87.*Porta-Nova Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *88.*Cacela Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *89.*Cacela Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *90.*Cacela Station


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *91.*Monte Gordo Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *92.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *93.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *94.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *95.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *96.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *97.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *98.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *99.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *100.*Vila Real de Santo António Station


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *101.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *102.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *103.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *104.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *105.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *106.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *107.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *108.*Vila Real de Santo António Station-Guadiana (old connection train/international ferry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *109.*Vila Real de Santo António Station-Guadiana (old connection train/international ferry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *110.*Vila Real de Santo António Station


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *111.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *112.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *113.*Commuter interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *114.*Commuter interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *115.*Vila Real de Santo António Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *116.*Commuter interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *117.*Castro Marim Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *118.*Castro Marim Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *119.*Castro Marim Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *120.*Castro Marim Station


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *121.*Castro Marim Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *122.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *123.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *124.*Conceição Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *125.*Conceição Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *126.*Conceição Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *127.*Conceição Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *128.*Luz Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *129.*Luz Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *130.*Luz Station


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *131.*Crossroad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *132.*Livramento Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *133.*Livramento Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *134.*Crossroad at Livramento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *135.*Fuseta-Moncarapacho Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *136.*Olhão Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *137.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *138.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *139.*Faro Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *140.*


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *141.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *142.*Commuter interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *143.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *144.*Commuter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *145.*Alfa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *146.*Alfa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *147.*Alfa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *148.*Faro Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *150.*Commuter


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *151.*Commuter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *152.*Alfa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *153.*Commuter interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *154.*Commuter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *155.*Commuter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *156.*Alfa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *157.*"Intercidades"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *158.*Crossroad at Almancil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *159.*Loulé-Praia da Quarteira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *160.*Loulé-Praia da Quarteira Station


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000 said:


> *161.*Loulé-Praia da Quarteira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *162.*Commuter interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *163.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *164.*Loulé-Praia da Quarteira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *165.*Loulé-Praia da Quarteira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *166.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *167.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *168.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *169.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *170.*Boliqueime Station


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

Lampiao2000;66457053
said:


> *171.*Boliqueime Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *172.*At Boliqueime Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *173.*Estação de Albufeira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *174.*Albufeira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *175.*Albufeira Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *176.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *177.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *178.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *179.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *180.*


All photos (200) from Lampiao2000


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho & Douro Line* (click here) 

*S. Bento Station (Porto)* [CP 0600]



PRB said:


>


Photo by PRB


----------



## traveler

Nice pics!


----------



## pai nosso

*Cascais Line* (click here)



ac3 said:


> 1-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2


Images posted by ac3


----------



## Dan

So is HSR to Madrid definitely dead now?


----------



## Mr_Dru

Dan said:


> So is HSR to Madrid definitely dead now?


For what I know is that all the Portuguese furture infra-projects are dead at this moment, because they accepted the billion Euro's of loan from the EU.


----------



## pai nosso

*Évora Branch-Line* (click here)

*Electrification of the line between Vendas Novas-Évora*


ValentinoCunha said:


> * Vendas Novas - 7 de Maio 2011*
> 
> *Vendas Novas Station*
> 1-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-direction Évora-Vendas Novas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-direction Vendas Novas-Évora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-


Photos by ValentinoCunha


----------



## pai nosso

*Évora Branch-Line* (click here)



DiogoBaptista said:


> *Évora Station at the bottom*


Photos by DiogoBaptista


----------



## pai nosso

*Évora Branch-Line* (click here)

*Electrification of the line between Vendas Novas-Évora* - Casa Branca Station


mourarq said:


> by: Pedro André 78


Photo by Pedro André 78


----------



## pai nosso

*Évora Branch-Line* (click here)

*Évora Station* and surroundings



> Direction Évora-Estremoz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future portuguese network & HSL line in Évora area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the future portuguese railroad network from REFER to connect the harbours to the border (before»yellow - after»blue):


All photos by DiogoBaptista


----------



## Dan

But the HSR has stopped being built I thought?


----------



## pai nosso

Dan said:


> But the HSR has stopped being built I thought?


The HSR line is on hold, not abandoned not being built!!


What these photos above refer to is the electrification of part of the Extremoz Branch-line (yellow line on the first map). 

The objective is to have an electrified line to freight trains between the Lisbon, Setúbal & Sines Harbours passing by the Sines, Poceirão & Elvas Logistics Platforms to the border (second map)!

The line between "Casa Branca » Évora » Future HSR line" is already being electrified, from that point on is projected to be built a new line only for freight trains in broad gauge (1668 mm) till the border alongside the future HSR line (this last part is on hold so far)!!!


----------



## pai nosso

*Évora Branch-Line* (click here)



alentejolover said:


> *Construction at Évora*


Videos posted by alentejolover


----------



## pai nosso

DiogoBaptista said:


> Electrification of the Évora Station:


Videos posted by DiogoBaptista


----------



## pai nosso

*Évora Branch-Line* (click here)



alentejolover said:


>





alentejolover said:


>





toniho said:


>





alentejolover said:


>





alentejolover said:


>





alentejolover said:


>


Photos by alentejolover


----------



## pai nosso

*Évora Branch-Line* (click here)



alentejolover said:


>


Photos by alentejolover


----------



## 437.001

^^

OOPSSS!!! 

I´ve just seen a Spanish Alco 1600 in Portugal!

Thank YOU for these pics!


----------



## Marco Bruno

437.001 said:


> ^^
> OOPSSS!!! I´ve just seen a Spanish Alco 1600 in Portugal!
> Thank YOU for these pics!


pretty locomotive!!!


----------



## pai nosso

437.001 said:


> ^^
> 
> OOPSSS!!!
> 
> I´ve just seen a Spanish Alco 1600 in Portugal!
> 
> Thank YOU for these pics!


:lol::lol:


----------



## pai nosso

*Alentejo Line* (click here)

*Near Tojal*


DiogoBaptista said:


>


Photo posted by DiogoBaptista


----------



## pai nosso

*Évora Branch-Line* (click here)

Electrification of the Line


alentejolover said:


>


Posted by alentejolover


----------



## pai nosso

*Évora Branch-Line* (click here)



alentejolover said:


> *Évora Station -- 03-07-11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direction Lisboa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direction Caia :|


Photos by alentejolover


----------



## pai nosso

*Alentejo Line* (click here)



ValentinoCunha said:


> Construction at Vendas Novas Station
> 
> *Station Square*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *View from the bridge *(direction Station)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *View from the bridge *(direction Évora)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (direction Station)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New acess tunnel*


Photos by ValentinoCunha


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line* (click here)

*1-International Branch of the Minho Line* - International Bridge over the Minho River








Fonte: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52133629
Foto no Panoramio por PACO ARMADA 

*2-Minho Line* - Valença Station








Fonte: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52133617
Foto no Panoramio por PACO ARMADA

*3-International Branch of the Minho Line* - International Bridge over the Minho River








Fonte:http://www.panoramio.com/photo/52133598
Foto no Panoramio por PACO ARMADA


----------



## sotavento

437.001 said:


> ^^
> 
> OOPSSS!!!
> 
> I´ve just seen a Spanish Alco 1600 in Portugal!
> 
> Thank YOU for these pics!




Not!!!




It's a portuguese 1600 ... it's from the portuguese contractor company NEOPUL. 

:cheers:


----------



## carlesnuc

sotavento said:


> Not!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a portuguese 1600 ... it's from the portuguese contractor company NEOPUL.
> 
> :cheers:


Are of RENFE, sold a few years ago NEOPUL


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line*(click here)



loucoporcomboios said:


> *CP0450 at trials*
> 
> 
> cp0459 por [email protected], no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Évora Branch-Line* (click here)

*Évora Station*



alentejolover said:


>


Photos by Empty


----------



## pai nosso

*Évora Branch-Line* (click here)



loucoporcomboios said:


> CP5600 - Vehicle Trials (Maximum Speed Trials):
> 
> Ensaio de Via de 5600 com Carruagens na Linha de Évora - Monte das Flores por valeriodossantos, no Flickr


Photo by loucoporcomboios


----------



## Marco Bruno

^^ muito louca essa foto com o pó atrás!


----------



## pai nosso

*Évora Branch-Line* (click here)



alentejolover said:


> *Évora Station*


Photos by alentejolover


----------



## pai nosso

*Alentejo Line* (click here)



ValentinoCunha said:


> *Vendas Novas Station*


Photos by ValentinoCunha


----------



## pai nosso

*Cintura Line* (click here)



Luís Raposo Alves said:


> *Quadruplication of the Line *(in Lisbon)


Photo by Luís Raposo Alves


----------



## pai nosso

*Cintura Line* (click here)


Luís Raposo Alves said:


> *Quadruplication of the Line *(in Lisbon)


Photo by Luís Raposo Alves


----------



## traveler

Nice stations and comboios!!


----------



## sotavento

^^ Notice that those "quadruplication" pictures are actually the first construction works for the NEW Lisboa-Madrid HSR.

:cheers:


----------



## traveler

Yeah!


----------



## pai nosso

*1-Minho Line* »» Comsa 335.001 | IN 47822 | Rio Tinto | 07/04/2011 »» Comboio Internacional nº 47822 [Tuy -> Fuentes D' Oñoro]

Comsa 335.001 | IN 47822 | Rio Tinto | 07/04/2011 por Gil Ismael Braga Monteiro, no Flickr

*2-Minho Line* »» CP 1972 + 196x | 75313 | Rio Tinto | 07/04/2011 »» Comboio Distribuição Gaia nº 75313 [Gaia -> Darque]

CP 1972 + 196x | 75313 | Rio Tinto | 07/04/2011 por Gil Ismael Braga Monteiro, no Flickr

*3-Minho Line* »» CP 1964 | 75130 | Rio Tinto | 13/04/2011 »» Comboio Distribuição Gaia nº 75130 [Valença -> Gaia]

CP 1964 | 75130 | Rio Tinto | 13/04/2011 por Gil Ismael Braga Monteiro, no Flickr

*4-Douro Line* »» CP UTD 592-034 | IR 874 | Mosteirô | 27/03/2011 »» Comboio InterRegional nº 874 [Régua -> Porto-Campanhã]

CP UTD 592-034 | IR 874 | Mosteirô | 27/03/2011 por Gil Ismael Braga Monteiro, no Flickr

*5-Minho Line* »» CP UTD 592-004 | IR 874 | Rio Tinto | 13/04/2011 »» Comboio InterRegional nº 874 [Régua -> Porto-Campanhã]

CP UTD 592-004 | IR 874 | Rio Tinto | 13/04/2011 por Gil Ismael Braga Monteiro, no Flickr

*6-North Line* »» CP CPA 4002 | AP 128 | São João Bridge-Porto | 13/04/2011 »» Comboio Alfa Pendular nº 128 [Porto-Campanhã -> Lisboa Santa Apolónia]

CP CPA 4002 | AP 128 | Ponte São João | 13/04/2011 por Gil Ismael Braga Monteiro, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Alta Line*(click here) 



Ana_Rita said:


> *Luso-Buçaco Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *View from the Várzeas Bridge*


All photos by Ana Rita


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Alta Line*(click here) 



Ana_Rita said:


> *Várzeas Bridge*


All photos by Ana Rita


----------



## hammersklavier

sotavento said:


> ^^ Notice that those "quadruplication" pictures are actually the first construction works for the NEW Lisboa-Madrid HSR.
> 
> :cheers:


What kind of engineering will it have? Will it be Iberian gauge and use the conventional line in Spain? Or will it be standard/dual gauge and run AVE trains on it? Or a combination thereof and use Talgo/CAF equipment?


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line* (click here)


*1-Livração Station*

Linha do Douro - Á saída da estação da Livração por Luís Meireles, no Flickr

*2-Tua Station*

Locomotiva a Vapor CP 186 em manobras na estação do Tua - Linha do Douro por Luís Meireles, no Flickr

*3-Mosteirô Station*

CP 592 na estação de Mosteirô - Linha do Douro por Luís Meireles, no Flickr

*4-Douro Valley Landscape*

Paisagem - Linha do Douro por Luís Meireles, no Flickr

*5-Historical Train arriving at Tua Station*

Comboio Histórico do Douro chegando ao Tua - Linha do Douro por Luís Meireles, no Flickr

*6-Near Tua Station (and the disabled Tua Line) *

Paisagem - Linha do Douro e Linha do Tua por Luís Meireles, no Flickr

*7-Tua Station*

Comboio Histórico do Douro - Manobras na estação do Tua por Luís Meireles, no Flickr

*8-Going towards Tua Station*

Automotora CP 592 "Camello" a caminho da estação do Tua - Linha do Douro por Luís Meireles, no Flickr

*9-Tua Station* (The Beauty and The Monster)

Locomotiva a Vapor CP 186 e a UTD CP 592- A Bela e o Montro na estação do Tua - Linha do Douro por Luís Meireles, no Flickr

*10-Hostorical Train departing Tua Station towards Régua Station*

Locomotiva a vapor CP 186 do Comboio Histórico do Douro de partida do Tua em direcção a Régua - Linha do Douro por Luís Meireles, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Trains of the CP-Lisboa*

Campolide (Lisboa)



picomanico said:


>


Photos by picomanico


----------



## Andre_idol

The new look on the double deck train is great


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line*

1-


Filipe2300 said:


> O comboio de balastro para as obras de ontem.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoSZI-C7b9k
> 
> CP 1943+CP 1942 | Transporte de balastro 95209 Monte Abraão->Mira Sintra-Meleças | Cacém, 05.2012




2-National Stadium









3-Bridge over the Ave River









4-Lousado Station (the 70`s»»Minho Line on the left; Guimarães Branch-Line on the right)









5-Linha do Sabor - Torre de Moncorvo (the 70`s)









6-Train at Póvoa (the 70`s)









7-New Trofa Station








Font: http://tbetao.com/#L2VtcHJlc2EvcG9ydGZvbGlvLXB0LVBULw==

8-Vila do Conde Station (the 40`s/50`s)








Font: http://aventar.eu/2011/03/14/
P.S.: nowadays part of the Metro do Porto network


----------



## pai nosso

*North Line* (click here)



picomanico said:


> *Oriente Station - Lisbon *[Intercity train]
> 
> 
> free picture hosting


Photo by picomanico


----------



## pai nosso

*South Line* (click here)



Rodolfo Dias said:


> Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*South Line* (click here)


CP 0620 | Regional 3705 Setúbal->Tunes | Setúbal, 02.2011 por Filipe_Fernandes, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra & Western Line* (click here)




Filipe2300 said:


> *Cacém Station Silo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4 tracks between Massamá & Cacém*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Massamá-Barcarena Station*


Photos by Filipe2300


----------



## traveler

Very nice!


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line* (click here)



Filipe2300 said:


> CP 1935 | 75332 TMBobadela>Pampilhosa | Queluz, 08.2009
> 
> 
> CP1935 | 75332 Bobadela->Pampilhosa


----------



## pai nosso

*Western Line* (click here)

*Mira Sintra-Meleças Station*


Filipe2300 said:


> Special Train between Caldas da Rainha & Entroncamento.
> 
> 
> CP 1408 | PTG 13850 Caldas da Rainha->Entroncamento | Mira Sintra-Meleças, 06.2012


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line* (click here)

*Campolide Area*








Source: Lusa/Manuel Moura


----------



## pai nosso

*Cintura Line* (click here)



Filipe2300 said:


> The new paint job of the trains
> 
> CP 3527 | Suburbano Azambuja->Alcântara Terra | Campolide-A, 07.2012


----------



## beto_chaves

Lisbon's double decker trains retrofit:

*The old version...*









Photo by Gil Monteiro

*The "new" trains:*








Photo by Duarte Gomes









Photo by Daniel Costa


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line* (click here)



Filipe2300 said:


>


Photo by Filipe Fernandes


----------



## pai nosso

*Sado Line* (click here)



picomanico said:


> *Setúbal Station*


Photos by picomanico


----------



## traveler

Nice stations!


----------



## Chavito

Now that the Sado line has been electrified, which trains are used for local services?

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## pai nosso

*Cascais Line* (click here)

*Old Days*


rbaps said:


>


Image posted by rbaps


----------



## pai nosso

*Alentejo Line* (click here)

*Casa Branca Station, 1984:*


rbaps said:


>


Image posted by rbaps

*Nowadays*

Casa Branca por Erickson Júnior, no Flickr


*Évora Station, 2005:*


rbaps said:


>


Image posted by rbaps

*Nowadays*


alentejolover said:


>


Photo by alentejolover


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line* (click here)



rbaps said:


>


Image posted by rbaps


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line* (click here)

*Amadora Station, 1991:*


rbaps said:


>


Images posted by rbaps

*Nowadays*








Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7970242?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## pai nosso

Chavito said:


> Now that the Sado line has been electrified, which trains are used for local services?
> 
> Thanks for the pictures.



*Sado Line* (click here) - *Setúbal Station*

*Fertagus Service* - Suburban Service








Source: http://www.fertagus.pt/estacao.aspx?lang=1&id=14

*CP Service* - Commuter Service








Source: http://visitante.blogs.sapo.pt/147833.html


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line* (click here)



Filipe2300 said:


> Cacém Bus Terminal (under the station)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cacém Station & Queluz Stop under construction.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.profico.pt/


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Alta Line* (click here)



zip95 said:


> *Trezoi Viaduct*


Photo by Zip95


----------



## pai nosso

*Évora Branch-Line* (click here)



alentejolover said:


> *Évora Station*


Photos by alentejolover


----------



## alserrod

Single station and very nice!


----------



## traveler

Very nice!


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line* (click here)



Filipe2300 said:


>


Photo by Filipe2300


----------



## pai nosso

*Cascais Line* (click here)



Filipe2300 said:


> *Crossing Alcântara.*
> 
> CP 3159 | Marcha 91215 Alcântara Mar->Carcavelos | Alcântara, 08.2012


Photo by Filipe2300


----------



## pai nosso

*Cintura Line* (click here)



Filipe2300 said:


> CP 1413 | Marcha 91213 Campolide-A->Alcântara Terra | 08.2012


Photo by Filipe2300


----------



## pai nosso

*Portuguese High Speed Train* [Alfa Pendular between Braga and Faro »»» Max. Speed of 220 Km/h]


alentejolover said:


>


----------



## gpjn

Who is the responsible for railroad maintenance and rail constructions in Portugal?


----------



## faialense

gpjn said:


> Who is the responsible for railroad maintenance and rail constructions in Portugal?


Refer:

http://www.refer.pt/en/


----------



## 437.001

Has it ever crossed the minds of CP (Renfe doesn´t think that much about easy and practical things...) to establish a new Porto (or Viana do Castelo)-Ourense train?
I say so, because between Caminha (Portugal) and Arbo (Spain), one could consider the line as bi-national.

-Caminha station might serve A Guarda and Camposancos too (there is a boat service crossing the Minho/Miño river).
-Vila Nova de Cerveira station might as well serve Goián.
-Salvaterra station might serve Monçâo.
-Arbo station might serve Melgaço.

It is a bit weird not to use the full real potential of this line.
It´s not like it crosses unpopulated areas, only that some of these towns are across the border (sometimes you only need to cross a bridge on foot, the center of Monçâo might be around 10 min on foot from Salvaterra station in Spain).

As they are using the 592 DMUs for the Vigo-Porto services, there´s not a single problem of homologation.


----------



## The_Knight_rider

pai nosso said:


> 43-Eastern Line - Elvas Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: Rosaflor
> Font: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57862459?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com
> 
> 44-Eastern Line - Elvas Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: jsepol
> Font: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26560900?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com
> 
> 45-Eastern Line - Elvas Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: jesus A
> Font: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36663703?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com
> 
> 46-Eastern Line - Elvas Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: uzumaki_73
> Font: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39540108?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com
> 
> 47-Eastern Line - Between Elvas & Caia (looking West)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: Camões
> Font: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59439660?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com
> 
> 48-Eastern Line - Between Elvas & Caia (looking East)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: Camões
> Font: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59439670
> 
> 49-Eastern Line - Elvas Area
> 
> Amoníaco à saída de Elvas por tjgq, no Flickr
> 
> 50-Eastern Line - Entering Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: Linensenchiclana
> Font: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44424102?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com
> 
> 51-Eastern Line - Caia Area
> 
> Amoníaco no Caia por tjgq, no Flickr


wow, very nice


----------



## The_Knight_rider

pai nosso said:


> *Évora Branch-Line* (click here)
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by loucoporcomboios


wow


----------



## The_Knight_rider

i also have some very nice pictures about Portuguese Railway Stations, I will upload the pictures as soon as possible


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Baixa Line* (click here)




Barragon said:


> *Almourol Castle*


Photos by Barragon


----------



## pai nosso

1-Alentejo Line

CP UDD 0469 IC583 Linha do Alentejo-PK144 19-11-12 por Pedro Almeida (comboio), no Flickr

2-Douro Line

IR 861 - Valeira por valeriodossantos, no Flickr

3-Douro Line

Interregional 868 | Arnozelo 2012.09.14 por Jorge Lopes (jsepol), no Flickr

4-Western Line

Unidades duplas diesel série 0400 por carlosoliveirareis, no Flickr

5-Minho Line

Viana do Castelo por Septem Trionis, no Flickr

6-In Vigo (Spain) »»» Spain vs Portugal Trains 

Vigo / Estación ADIF Guixar por Septem Trionis, no Flickr

7-Minho Line

A essência da Linha do Minho por Nohab0100, no Flickr

8-Algarve Line

Regional 5719, Faro, 2012.03.31 por nmorao, no Flickr

9-Algarve Line

Regional 5719, Faro, 2012.03.31 por nmorao, no Flickr


----------



## Blackraven

Question:
What are step-by-step procedures if you want to travel between Spain and Portugal......by rail transportation?


----------



## pai nosso

Buy a ticket, hop-on, get out on the terminal station!!!:lol::lol:


Now seriously:

there are 3 international connections, Porto-Vigo, Lisbon-Madrid [Lusitânia Hotel], Lisbon-Hendaye [Sud-Express], you can buy a ticket on the stations or buy on the internet (only for the Sud-Express & Lusitânia Hotel).

See the information on the cp site (in english):
http://www.cp.pt/cp/displayPage.do?vgnextoid=96fed5abe2a74010VgnVCM1000007b01a8c0RCRD&lang=en


*Lusitânia Hotel*

In Spain:

Último Lusitania por Londeras, no Flickr

In Portugal:

Marvão-Beirã 03-02-12 por P.Soares, no Flickr

*Sud-Express:*

Sud Expresso 310.311 | Lisboa-Santa Apolónia 2012.01.31 (3) por Jorge Lopes (jsepol), no Flickr

*Porto-Vigo:*

CP UDD 0462 | Cº 852 | Trofa | 13-08-2011 por Gil Ismael Braga Monteiro, no Flickr


----------



## Blackraven

Ah ok.

So as long as I end up here, then that means I've done it right? I see I see. =)


----------



## 437.001

Blackraven said:


> Ah ok.
> 
> So as long as I end up here, then that means I've done it right? I see I see. =)


Well... not necessarily. You can end up here, at Lisboa-Oriente:



Blackraven said:


>


...or you can end up here, at Lisboa-Santa Apolónia (which is more central):



pai nosso said:


> *Sud-Express:*
> 
> Sud Expresso 310.311 | Lisboa-Santa Apolónia 2012.01.31 (3) por Jorge Lopes (jsepol), no Flickr


You have the choice.


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line* (click here)



Tiago Duarte said:


> Já não vinha cá há algum tempito... seguem-se umas fotos!
> 
> 
> CP 5626 - Porto Campanhã [Linha do Minho] - 17 de Dezembro de 2012 por Tiago Duarte (Tiago2324), no Flickr
> 
> 
> CP 1907 - Lousado [Linha do Minho] - 18 de Novembro de 2012 por Tiago Duarte (Tiago2324), no Flickr
> 
> 
> TK 6006 - Lousado [Linha do Minho] - 18 de Novembro de 2012 por Tiago Duarte (Tiago2324), no Flickr


----------



## traveler

Nice pics!


----------



## sotavento

Accident - rail crash in Coimbra


http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=377850

http://www.record.xl.pt/multimedia/fotos/interior.aspx?content_id=800218&via=fb


----------



## 122347




----------



## sotavento

The intercity train hit the rear of the comuter train at 21h30 last sunday.


Apparently theres no one injured. Some 21 passengers were sent to the hospital but other than the shock theres nothing more. :dunno:

The Engineers/driver of the IC train was complaining about a slight back pain but nothing more. hno:


Luckilly both trains were going AGAINST the flow of traffic of a normal sunday. And the storms of saturday had kept most people at home so ocupancy was extremelly low on both trains. The comuter (who capsized) was practically empty with only 6 passengers plus crew of two.


----------



## 437.001

sotavento said:


> The comuter (who capsized) was practically empty with only 6 passengers plus crew of two.


That was the hand of God.
If the commuter train had been full, that would have been a massacre.
I still can´t understand how the commuter train got so destroyed.
It opened up like a tin can.


----------



## Sunfuns

By looking at pictures I'd guess a lot of people dead here. Fortunately not.

There have been three serious train accidents in Europe in the last 2-3 weeks. Very unusual...


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line* (click here) - *São Bento Station - Porto*

1-

CP 3400 - Porto São Bento por Giugiaro21, no Flickr

2-

Estação de Porto São Bento por Giugiaro21, no Flickr

3-
Túnel D. Carlos I - Terminal 
Túnel D. Carlos I - Linhas 4/5/6 por Giugiaro21, no Flickr

4-

Túnel D. Carlos I - Terminal por Giugiaro21, no Flickr

5-

Túnel D. Carlos II - Linhas 1/2/3 por Giugiaro21, no Flickr

6-

CP 3400 - Túnel D. Carlos I por Giugiaro21, no Flickr

7-

Túnel D. Carlos I por Giugiaro21, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line* (click here) - *São Bento Station - Porto*

Photos of a portuguese newspapper [report of a Porto-Vigo voyage]

1-São Bento Station (Porto)









2-Douro River









3-









4-









5-Minho River (Portuguese-Spanish Border)









6-Vigo Station (Spain)


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line* (click here) - *Damaia Station*



dvf said:


> *Estação da Damaia*


Photo by dvf


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line* (click here)



Filipe2300 said:


> 3500 na linha de Sintra...
> 
> CP 3528 :: Suburbano Sintra->Alverca :: Agualva, 04.2012


Photo by Filipe2300


----------



## pai nosso

*A25 / Beira Alta Line / Mondego River*

*Beira Alta Line* (click here)









Source: http://aventar.eu/2010/04/19/sou-a-favor-do-pagamento-de-portagens-1/


----------



## pai nosso

*Aveiro Port Branch-Line* (click here)



daniel322 said:


> Train nº 66032 COAL CP CARGA SA - 24th of May of 2013


Photos by daniel322


----------



## traveler

Nice.


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line & Braga Branch-Line* (click here)

1-Minho Line & Braga Branch-Line - Nine Station








Fonte: http://www.refer.pt/en/MenuPrincipal/Passengers/NetworkStations/Station.aspx?stationid=9406007

2-Minho Line - Trofa Station

U 15249 - Trofa por valeriodossantos, no Flickr

3-Minho Line - Durrães Viaduct

Comboio Internacional n.º 83612 - Durrães por valeriodossantos, no Flickr

4-Minho Line - São Frutuoso Station

Cp 3400 por Filipe Roriz, no Flickr

5-Minho Line - São Frutuoso Station

Cp 2268 por Filipe Roriz, no Flickr

6-Minho Line - São Frutuoso Station

Cp 592 por Filipe Roriz, no Flickr

7-Minho Line - Ermesinde Station

Cp 4002 por Filipe Roriz, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

8-Minho Line - Ermesinde Station

Cp 1962 + Cp 1971 por Filipe Roriz, no Flickr

9-Minho - São Frutuoso Area

Cp 2268 por Filipe Roriz, no Flickr

10-Minho Line - Ermesinde Station

Cp 1962 + Cp 1971 + Cp 592 - 004 por Filipe Roriz, no Flickr

11-Minho Line - Ermesinde Station

Cp 4002 por Filipe Roriz, no Flickr

12-Minho Line - Portela Area

U 15230 - Portela por valeriodossantos, no Flickr

13-Braga Branch-Line - Couto de Cambeses Area

U 15222 - Couto de Cambeses por valeriodossantos, no Flickr

14-Braga Branch-Line - Tadim Area

U 15213 - Tadim por valeriodossantos, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

15-Minho Line - Portela Area

cp3420 | portela por [email protected], no Flickr

16-Minho Line - São Romão Area

Aut. UDD 0467 | Cº 855 | São Romão | 14-06-2012 por Gil Ismael Monteiro, no Flickr

17-Minho Line - Vila Praia de Âncora Area

Loc. 1424 + "Comboio Presidencial" | Cº 31304 | Âncora | 20-12-2012 por Gil Ismael Monteiro, no Flickr

18-Minho Line - Viana do Castelo Area

CP LD 1968 | Cº 69164/5 | Viana do Castelo | 24-09-2009 por Gil Ismael Monteiro, no Flickr

19-Braga Branch-Line - Braga Station

Composição de Auscultação de Carris - Braga (2) por valeriodossantos, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line* (click here)

1-









2-Arriving at Tua Station & Tua River & Old Tua Line (metric gauge)








em 28/04/2013 

3-









4-Arriving at Tua Station & Tua River









5-Tua Station [Douro Line (left»iberian gauge) & Old Tua Line (right»metric gauge)








Source: Facebook


----------



## traveler

Very nice pics!


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line* (click here)


*Valença Sation*



toniho said:


>


Image posted by tonilho


Details: 

Right: Orange Train (Spanish Camel:lol is a spanish train doing a service-Valença-Vigo;

Bottom & Left: Yellow Trains (Portuguese Camels:lol are portuguese trains (rented by Spain) stopped at Valença Station.


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line* (click here)

*Amadora Station*


Filipe2300 said:


> *Special Train transporting portuguese troops from Santa Margarida->Amadora .*
> 
> CP 2276+CP 2273 | Especial Santa Margarida->Amadora | Amadora, 07.2013


Photo by Filipe Fernandes


----------



## traveler

Nice comboio (train).


----------



## Cesar Vieira

pai nosso said:


> *Douro Line* (click here)
> 1-


Beautiful !!!


----------



## pai nosso

Cesar Vieira said:


> Beautiful !!!


You can consult the portuguese thread about the line (it has more images): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=996341&page=32

I also suggest that you see these sites: 

- http://rotadostuneis.wordpress.com/

- http://www.linhadodouro.net/


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line* (click here)




Filipe2300 said:


> CP 2334 | Sete Rios, 07.2013


Photo posted by Filipe2300


----------



## traveler

Great picture!


----------



## pai nosso

*Cascais Line* (click here)



Filipe2300 said:


> A linha e os comboios podem estar a cair de podres, mas não deixa de ser uma das mais belas linhas de Portugal.
> 
> CP 3270+CP 3269 | Suburbano Cais do Sodré->Oeiras | Cruz Quebrada, 07.2013


Photo posted by Filipe2300


----------



## traveler

Another great picture!


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line* (click here)

*Régua Area*


Source: http://trains.smugmug.com/Trains


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line* (click here)

1-Viana do Castelo Station








Source: http://opassageiro.wordpress.com/2010/08/23/senhora-da-agonia-viana-do-castelo-linha-do-minho/

2-Valença do Minho International Bridge








Source: http://www.constructalia.com/portug.../artigos100/eiffel_o_magico_do_ferro_e_do_aco

3-Caminha Station








Source: http://luis363.blogspot.pt/2012/11/estacao-de-caminha-material-circulante.html

4-Caminha Area








Source: http://luis363.blogspot.pt/2012/11/estacao-de-caminha-material-circulante.html

5-Caminha Area








Source: http://luis363.blogspot.pt/2012/11/estacao-de-caminha-material-circulante.html

6-Valença do Minho International Bridge








Source: http://www.comboios.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=995&t=12781&start=75

7-Vila Praia de Âncora & Moledo (1960-1970)








Source: http://aventar.eu/2011/02/11/de-ancora-a-moledo-do-minho/


----------



## pai nosso

8-Moledo Area








Source: http://aventar.eu/tag/praia/

9-Leandro Branch-Line

CP 1431 em Manobras - Ramal Leandro Siderurgia por valeriodossantos, no Flickr

10-Seixas Area

cp1424 | seixas por [email protected], no Flickr

11-Seixas Area

cp1424 | seixas por [email protected], no Flickr

12-V. N. Cerveira Area

IR 850 - Vila Nova de Cerveira por valeriodossantos, no Flickr

13-Barcelos Area








Fonte: http://aventar.eu/2011/03/22/linha-minho-barcelos/barcelos2/


----------



## pai nosso

*North Line* (click here)


CP 1424 por Nelso M. Silva, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line* (click here)


*1-Régua Station*

CP 0450, 592 e 0600 na Estação da Régua 13-03-2011 por AL 92, no Flickr

Three generations of material



*2-Barca D`Alva Station* (near the spanish border »»» now deactiveded)

1408 Barca D Alva xx.xx.75 por w. + h. brutzer, no Flickr


----------



## traveler

Very nice pics!


----------



## pai nosso

*Western Line* (left) *& Sintra Line* (right) (click here) *- Lisbon Area*



Filipe2300 said:


> CP 0459 | Regional Mira Sintra-Meleças->Caldas da Rainha | Meleças, 10.13


----------



## traveler

awesome pics!


----------



## pai nosso

*Cintura Line* (click here) - Lisbon




Filipe2300 said:


> CP 1435 | Contentores Bobadela->Alcântara Terra | Alcântara Terra, 08.2013


----------



## pai nosso

*Western Line* (click here) - Caldas da Rainha



Filipe2300 said:


> CP 0366, CP 0362, CP 0369 | Caldas da Rainha, 07.2012


60 years of service in the Western Line


----------



## traveler

Nice!


----------



## 3737

^^ nice indeed.
Altough it looks like they refurbished those trainset and give it a different nose.
How did they look before the refurbishment ?


----------



## pai nosso

....deleted!!!


----------



## PRB

^^
That's wrong, those are the type 0100, made by Nohab... Those were never refurbished... 



3737 said:


> ^^ nice indeed.
> Altough it looks like they refurbished those trainset and give it a different nose.
> How did they look before the refurbishment ?


This are the old type 0300, they were 25 but only 21 refurbished into the type 0350.


----------



## PRB

^^
One curiosity: one from the 25 original type 0300, that I mentioned above, was refurbished into this:










Its a VIP car, that was used for private purposes.


----------



## traveler

Very nice!


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line* (click here)

*1-Valeira Tunnel - Carrazeda de Ansiães*


Miguel13 said:


> by Rosino


*2-Near Mosteirô Station - Baião Area*

Source: pai nosso


----------



## traveler

wow.


----------



## pai nosso

*Rossio Station - Lisbon*



picomanico said:


>


Photo by picomaniaco


----------



## pai nosso

*Santa Apolónia Station - Lisbon*


picomanico said:


>


Photo by picomaniaco


----------



## traveler

Very nice comboios!


----------



## pai nosso

*Lisbon Area*



picomanico said:


>


Photos by picomanico


----------



## pai nosso

*Historic Presidential Train*



Morpheuspt said:


>


Photo posted by Morpheuspt on SSC-Portugal


----------



## 3737

PRB said:


> ^^
> That's wrong, those are the type 0100, made by Nohab... Those were never refurbished...
> 
> 
> This are the old type 0300, they were 25 but only 21 refurbished into the type 0350.


So I found out that they were build in my own country by Allan.
These are probably the last Dutch build trains still in active service.
2 of his Dutch cousins which were build in the same time are preserved.

NS 20 "Camel"









DE 41 "Blue Angel"


----------



## PRB

^^
I like the hump in the first train, is very distinct. Is it there were the driver goes?

Oh yes, I forgot to mentioned that they were build by Allan, I completely missed that you were from the Netherlands. 
We also have one that was restored with original colors and placed in the Portuguese railways museum:











And we also had a similar series, but for the narrow gauge (type 9300, 10 rail cars), they unfortunately protagonized one of the worst train crashes in the history of Portugal railways...
Anyway, they are not in service since 2002, one was sold to a Spanish museum, and the others are probably rusting somewhere...


----------



## pai nosso

*Cascais Line* (click here)




Filipe2300 said:


> CP 3159 | Marcha 91215 Alcântara Mar->Carcavelos | Alcântara, 08.2012
> 
> CP 1413 | Marcha 91213 Campolide-A->Alcântara Terra | 08.2012


----------



## pai nosso

*North Line* (click here)




Filipe2300 said:


> CP 2318/CP 3525 | Formação Lisboa Santa Apolónia->Azambuja/Suburbano Azambuja->Alcântara Terra | Vila Nova da Raínha, 12.2013


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line* (click here)




Miguel13 said:


> Douro River near Valeira Dam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Jorge Lopes


----------



## 437.001

pai nosso said:


>


^^
Looking at these maps, some questions arise:

1) How much has the ridership changed on the Porto-Guimarães services since the gauge change? Is there any direct service Guimarães-Lisbon?

2) Why can´t the authorities see the potential of a gauge change and reopening of the lines Livraçâo-Amarante and Régua-Vila Real? (no need to answer this one )

3) How´s the service on the Algarve line (Lagos-Tunes-Faro-Vila Real de Santo António)? Is there any upgrade plan or idea there?

4) Has there ever been any passenger service on the line between Ermidas-Sado and Sines? Is there any potential for such a service (to Lisbon, I assume) in the future?

5) Which are the prospects for the West Line (the one through Caldas da Raínha and Leiria) and the Lamarosa-Tomar branch line? Any chance of upgrade there?

6) What about the upgrade between Covilhâ and Guarda? Is it definitely cancelled, the works stopped, and the line closed, or has it just been postponed?

Btw, thanks for the maps and graphics. kay:


----------



## pai nosso

437.001 said:


> Guillarei, not Vigo.
> Spain only needs to electrify the section between Valença and Guillarei, which is very short.
> The rest of the line between Guillarei and Vigo was electrified in the 1980s.


Yes i also had that idea, but i wasn`t certain!!


Looking at these maps, some questions arise:


437.001 said:


> ^^
> 1) How much has the ridership changed on the Porto-Guimarães services since the gauge change?


They have change a lot!!

From this:








Source: wikipedia

To this:

Comboio Especial n.º 13841 (PTG) - Caniços por valeriodossantos, no Flickr
Old metric gauge bridge on the right, new iberian gauge on the left


CP UME 3432 vs CP 5601 | Guimarães | 01-05-2013 por Gil Ismael Monteiro, no Flickr
Commuter train on the left & Inter-city train to Lisbon on the right



437.001 said:


> Is there any direct service Guimarães-Lisbon?


There is one voyage a day in each direction connecting directly Lisbon to Guimarães!!



437.001 said:


> 2) Why can´t the authorities see the potential of a gauge change and reopening of the lines Livraçâo-Amarante and Régua-Vila Real? (no need to answer this one )


..........:lol::lol:.....»»»» i think that politicians are the same in all parts of the world, and in a centralized country like Portugal, more far you go from the center of power [Lisbon:lol:], the worst it gets!!



437.001 said:


> 3) How´s the service on the Algarve line (Lagos-Tunes-Faro-Vila Real de Santo António)? Is there any upgrade plan or idea there?


Not so good, except the part between Tunes & Faro that saw some upgrades because of the Pendolino service [Alfa Pendular] between Lisbon and Faro and some stantion!! 

The actual government informed that it will make an investment of 55 M€ to modernized and electrified the line.

You can see a photo report a by a portuguese user in 2011 (click here)



437.001 said:


> 4) Has there ever been any passenger service on the line between Ermidas-Sado and Sines?


I think that it was 30/40 years ago!!



437.001 said:


> Is there any potential for such a service (to Lisbon, I assume) in the future?


No, no, not in the distance future!!!



437.001 said:


> 5) Which are the prospects for the West Line (the one through Caldas da Raínha and Leiria) and the Lamarosa-Tomar branch line? Any chance of upgrade there?


The western line as lot of potencial, but for to that it is required a lot of investments, because the actual line passes far from the main towns alongside of the line and of the coast.

The actual government informed that it will make an investment of 135 M€ for modernization and electrification of the line!!

To the brach line of Tomar nothing is planned!!



437.001 said:


> 6) What about the upgrade between Covilhâ and Guarda? Is it definitely cancelled, the works stopped, and the line closed, or has it just been postponed?


The actual government informed that it will make an investment of 80 M€ for modernization of the line between Entroncamento and Covilhã!!
Between Covilhã and Guarda they only renewed a section in the middle of the stretch because the EU paid 95%, i think!! The rest stopped a long time ago, even before the crisis.

The line between Covilhã and Guarda is closed for passengers!!

There no timetable in the near future for the continuation of the works!! 




437.001 said:


> Btw, thanks for the maps and graphics. kay:


There are more (click here) relative for 2011

If you want to be up to date you can consult the 2015 network directory of REFER [portuguese: Directório da Rede 2015] (click here)!!


----------



## 437.001

^^
Thanks for the info. kay:

More questions:



pai nosso said:


> They have change a lot!!
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: wikipedia
> 
> To this:
> 
> CP UME 3432 vs CP 5601 | Guimarães | 01-05-2013 por Gil Ismael Monteiro, no Flickr
> Commuter train on the left & Inter-city train to Lisbon on the right


I meant the ridership, the number of passengers. Has it increased much since the line was upgraded and changed the gauge?
_(o que quero dizer é si o numero de passageiros aumentou muito ou nao?)_



pai nosso said:


> Not so good, except the part between Tunes & Faro that saw some upgrades because of the Pendolino service [Alfa Pendular] between Lisbon and Faro and some stantion!!
> 
> The actual government informed that it will make an investment of 55 M€ to modernized and electrified the line.


Ok. Right now, how many trains per day are there, between Faro and Vila Real de Santo António and between Faro and Lagos?
Is there any regional service north of Tunes? If there is any, where does it go, Lisbon, Setubal? 



pai nosso said:


> The western line as lot of potencial, but for to that it is required a lot of investments, because the actual line passes far from the main towns alongside of the line and of the coast.


So Caldas da Raínha and Leiria aren´t the biggest towns in the area? :hmm:



pai nosso said:


> The actual government informed that it will make an investment of 135 M€ for modernization and electrification of the line!!


All of the line, or just parts of it?
How many trains per day it gets, right now?



pai nosso said:


> To the brach line of Tomar nothing is planned!!


Is it in good state?


----------



## DKF01

437.001 said:


> I meant the ridership, the number of passengers. Has it increased much since the line was upgraded and changed the gauge?
> _(o que quero dizer é si o numero de passageiros aumentou muito ou nao?)_


The number of passenger increased alot. Between 2002 and 2010 the number increased from 300 thousand to 2 million. (Note : Between 2002 and 2003 there was bus replacement since the line was being converted at the time)

Here's the source and the numbers are on page 12 (Warning its in portuguese) :http://www.amp.pt/fotos/gca/estudo_de_viabilidade_linha_do_vouga_vf_1375436831.pdf



437.001 said:


> Ok. Right now, how many trains per day are there, between Faro and Vila Real de Santo António and between Faro and Lagos?
> Is there any regional service north of Tunes? If there is any, where does it go, Lisbon, Setubal?


48 trains per day. 
Currently? Nope, but there was a regional from Barreiro/Setubal that would go to Faro however it was terminated in 2009 and now to go to Lisbon you need to get the Intercidades(InterCity) or Alfa Pendular(Pendolino Train) and the closest thing you get from a regional north of Tunes is the regional Beja - Vila Nova de Baronia however this regional is set in Alentejo.



437.001 said:


> So Caldas da Raínha and Leiria aren´t the biggest towns in the area? :hmm:
> All of the line, or just parts of it?
> How many trains per day it gets, right now?
> Is it in good state?


As far I know nope but I can be wrong.
Some parts of the line but when comes to passing lines far away from town the Eastern line (Closed for passenger transport) is one of the main offenders.
21 Trains per day.
The line is in good state but the trains? Thats another story.


----------



## 437.001

DKF01 said:


> The number of passenger increased alot. Between 2002 and 2010 the number increased from 300 thousand to 2 million. (Note : Between 2002 and 2003 there was bus replacement since the line was being converted at the time)
> 
> Here's the source and the numbers are on page 12 (Warning its in portuguese) :http://www.amp.pt/fotos/gca/estudo_de_viabilidade_linha_do_vouga_vf_1375436831.pdf


I have no problem with Portuguese. 

A very interesting document. 
The data of both the passenger evolution in the Guimarães line after the gauge change and the plan for the Vouga line are ok.
I wonder wether this plan for the Vouga line will ever be put in practice...


----------



## PRB

^^ 
Probably never. 
Until 2020 the government will spend around 6000 million € in infrastructures and transports, guess how much of that money will go to the Volga line? About 3 million €, only for maintenance. 
I guess this numbers tell everything.


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line* (click here)



picomanico said:


>


Photo by picomanico


----------



## pai nosso

*North Line* (click here)


*Lisbon - Santa Apolónia Station*


*Spanish RENFE Talgo 7C5 being tested in Portugal*



CP 5605 + Talgo Renfe 7C5 por BrunoRendezVous, no Flickr


Renfe Talgo 7C5 por BrunoRendezVous, no Flickr


Talgo Renfe 7C5 por BrunoRendezVous, no Flickr


Talgo Renfe 7C5 por BrunoRendezVous, no Flickr


----------



## Generación93

I tried the comboios years ago and the service was good, however, it was kind of shocking for me because the trains looked quite old, but they run pretty well, I think that here in Spain, we've lost a lot of money buying all those new Cercanías trains (Civias for example), I believe that the old series could have provided service for many years. That's my opinion.


----------



## sotavento

Generación93 said:


> I tried the comboios years ago and the service was good, however, it was kind of shocking for me because the trains looked quite old, but they run pretty well, I think that here in Spain, we've lost a lot of money buying all those new Cercanías trains (Civias for example), I believe that the old series could have provided service for many years. That's my opinion.


Urban (cercanias) or Intercity ???


All of the portuguese trains are relatively new (only the regional trains and some of the IC coaches are refurbished, some of these date from as late as 1964-1977(yess 50yo trains still run here in daily basis))


Alfa Pendular ... 1998

IC rolling stock = 200km/h trains
Le5600 locomotives (same as renfe 252) 1992/3
Sorefame CORAIL coaches 1986
Sorefame REFURBISHED coaches 1967/8 <<< refurbished in 1994/5 ... all NEWER coaches from the 70's/80's were send for scrap or sold to argentina in the last 10 years and this crap (almost 50yo)was recently UPGRADED to run at 200km/h :lol:

Urban trains:
CP3500 (almost the same as renfe 450/451) 1998 ... being refurbished MLO
CP 2300/CP2400 1992-1997(?) ... being refurbished MLO
CP3400 ... 2000-2004 (same as civia?) 
Cascais Line rolling stock ... anything goes built from 1957 to 1986 ... refurbished in 2000/2001 

Regional trains:
CP0450 ... buit in 1964 ... rebuilt in 1994(?)
CP 2240 ... built in the 70's ... rebuilt in the 2000's


^^ theres nothing more apart from some narrow gauge trains also built in the 90's ... so it's a recent fleet with low _yearage_. :lol:

Sidenote: RED material older than 21 years ... GREEN material newer than 10 years. hno:
Sidenote2: CP urban trains are quite powerfull for their size (4 car trains have about 3100/3500KW or more) compared to other comuter trains around europe this is about 30/50% more power per car.


----------



## sotavento

437.001 said:


> I have no problem with Portuguese.
> 
> A very interesting document.
> The data of both the passenger evolution in the Guimarães line after the gauge change and the plan for the Vouga line are ok.
> I wonder wether this plan for the Vouga line will ever be put in practice...


The vouga line _as is_ is a nonsense in the XXI century. end of discussion.

The only solution for that particular rail corridor is a completely NEW route in half of it. Either a _Metro do Porto stile_ or Suburban/comuter railway would use very little of that railway IF one could use ANY at all in the suburban area north of Pinheiro da Bemposta. South of that is basically a matter of refurbishing the current layout in most places and regauging. 
:dunno:


----------



## sotavento

437.001 said:


> Patience, then... :sad2:
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, but we´re just talking about 12 km.
> It´s just a matter of time, and I´d rather say that the same goes for the section of the Corgo line between Regua and Vila Real, which is short enough, too.
> 
> Both would need important upgrades of the track though, they´re much more bendy than the Guimarães line.



We are NEVER talking ONLY about 12km when we discuss about northern portugal ... NEVER EVER.

Offtopic. Just a couple of pictures form around Amarante station (from before the closure of the southern section):



South of Amarante the rails/trackbed looked like this (looking south from the bridge):









The SMALL bridge south of Amarante station is this precious work of art (wich if regauging ever happens will need replacement).









Amarante station (a LRV CP9500 can be seen):









Amarante station looking north(at the abandoned trackage) onto the road overpass (recent (as in less than 30/50 years old)









View from the railbed north of Amarante ... a long curve to the right into the WALL in the back(literally):









Next is the HOLE IN THE WALL (aka tunnel):









this is just an example of the rest of the route NORTH of that tunnel ... apart from a couple of BIG stone bridges it is just a long sucession of 45 degrees slopes with a dirt road at mid hill level all the way to Arco de Baulhe ... :dunno:


----------



## 437.001

sotavento said:


> The vouga line _as is_ is a nonsense in the XXI century. end of discussion.
> 
> The only solution for that particular rail corridor is a completely NEW route in half of it. Either a _Metro do Porto stile_ or Suburban/comuter railway would use very little of that railway IF one could use ANY at all in the suburban area north of Pinheiro da Bemposta. South of that is basically a matter of refurbishing the current layout in most places and regauging.
> :dunno:


Can you explain a little more the reasons why north of Pinheiro da Bemposta the Vouga line is not valid for a regauge?



sotavento said:


> We are NEVER talking ONLY about 12km when we discuss about northern portugal ... NEVER EVER.


Why?


----------



## pai nosso

*South Line* (click here)

1-Ermidas - Funcheira [2003]









2-









3-








Source: http://www.portfolio.soaresdacosta.pt/pt/portfolio/linha-do-sul-troco-ermidas-funcheira/


----------



## pai nosso

*North Line* (click here)

1-Section Quintans - Ovar [2005]









2-









3-









4-








Source: http://www.portfolio.soaresdacosta.pt/pt/portfolio/linha-do-norte-troco-quintans-ovar/


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line* (click here)

Meão e Vale de Meão Tunnels- Vila Nova de Foz Côa [2007]








Source: http://www.portfolio.soaresdacosta.pt/pt/portfolio/tuneis-de-meao-e-vale-de-meao/


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line* (click here) *- Trofa area*

Trofa Tunnel » 1405m [2010]
1-









2-









3-









4-








Source: http://www.portfolio.soaresdacosta.pt/pt/portfolio/tunel-ferroviario-da-trofa/


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line* (click here)



Filipe2300 said:


> CP 2306+CP 2340 | Suburbano Lisboa Rossio->Sintra | Agualva-Cacém, 05.2014 por Filipe_Fernandes, no Flickr


----------



## traveler

Nice!


----------



## pai nosso

*Sado Line*

*Sado Line* (click here)


*Setúbal Station [2010]*

1-









2-









3-









4-









5-









6-









7-








Source: http://www.elevogroup.com/pt/portfolio/estacao-de-setubal/


----------



## traveler

Nice stations!


----------



## DKF01

Specials Trains or International Trains for the League of Champions final



DKF01 said:


> RENFE 333.407 por Nelso M. Silva, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CP 5614 por Nelso M. Silva, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CP 5614 por Nelso M. Silva, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CP 5612 por Nelso M. Silva, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CP 5612 por Nelso M. Silva, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CP 5615 por Nelso M. Silva, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CP 5615 por Nelso M. Silva, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comboio Internacional n.º 11126 (Final Liga dos Campeões) - Abrunhosa-a-Velha por valeriodossantos, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comboio Internacional n.º 11126 (Final Liga dos Campeões) - Luso por valeriodossantos, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*North Line* (click here)


*Quintães-Ovar [2005] - Aveiro District*

1-









2-









3-









4-









5-









6-








Source: http://www.elevogroup.com/pt/portfolio/linha-do-norte/


----------



## pai nosso

*North Line* (click here)


*Oriente Station [2008] - Lisbon*

1-









2-









3-









4-









5-









6-









7-








Source: http://www.elevogroup.com/pt/portfolio/estacao-do-oriente/


----------



## pai nosso

*Vouga Line* (click here)


----------



## pai nosso

*Alentejo Line* (click here)


*Évora Station*



alentejolover said:


>


----------



## pai nosso

The former Portuguese Presidential Train went for a voyage across several points of the country:


*At Évora Station*



alentejolover said:


>


----------



## pai nosso

The former Portuguese Presidential Train went for a voyage across several points of the country:


*At Oriente Station - Lisbon*



Filipe2300 said:


> Minutes after arriving from Entroncamento Station.
> 
> CP 1413 | Especial Lisboa Oriente->Évora | Lisboa Oriente, 06.2014


----------



## pai nosso

The former Portuguese Presidential Train went for a voyage across several points of the country:


*Photos of the voyage between Oriente Station [Lisbon] & Évora Station*



Filipe2300 said:


> Mais umas da viagem a Évora.
> 
> 
> A aguardar a hora de partida por Filipe_Fernandes II, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Ponte 25 de Abril por Filipe_Fernandes II, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Linha de Évora por Filipe_Fernandes II, no Flickr
> 
> 
> IC e 1413 por Filipe_Fernandes II, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Presidencial em Évora por Filipe_Fernandes II, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Presidencial em Évora por Filipe_Fernandes II, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Presidencial em Évora por Filipe_Fernandes II, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Presidencial no Oriente por Filipe_Fernandes II, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Presidencial no Oriente por Filipe_Fernandes II, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Oriente por Filipe_Fernandes II, no Flickr
> 
> Presidencial no Oriente por Filipe_Fernandes II, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Presidencial em Évora por Filipe_Fernandes II, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Presidencial em Évora por Filipe_Fernandes II, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Curva do viaduto do Pragal por Filipe_Fernandes II, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Vouga Line* (click here) *- Espinho Area*


1-Espinho-Vouga Station


2-


3-


4-


5-Vouginha (nickname given to the train)

Source: pai nosso


----------



## traveler

The Presidential Train looks great!


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS*


in "Correio da Manhã"


*Algarve Line modernized with an investment of 120 million euros will be electrified and created a link between Faro and the airport. *


The President of Refer announced this Friday the intention of investing EUR 120 million in the modernization of the railway line in the Algarve, *money that will serve to electrify the entire line and create a link between Faro and the airport. The work of electrification of the line should start in 2016 and is scheduled to be completed in 2019, while the work to connect the Algarve capital to the airport is to begin in 2017, with an estimated completion in 2021,* said Rui Loureiro . 


The chairman of the board of Refer spoke to reporters during a visit to the Algarve, within which the train will travel across the railway line from Lagos to Vila Real de Santo António, in order to assess their operating conditions and designing the next investment. The electrification of the Algarve line will enable trains to be used to pass all electrical, enabling them to reach higher speeds and with greater frequency in terms of hours, resulting in an improved service, perspetivou one responsible. 


Read more on: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...zada-com-investimento-de-120-milhoes-de-euros


----------



## traveler

It's about time!


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line* (click here)* - Pocinho Station » 1972*

Iberian Gauge [1,668 mm] on the left; Metric Gauge on the right [1,000 mm]








Source: http://aventar.eu/tag/linha-do-douro/


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line* (click here) *- Barca D`Alva Border Station - 20/04/1974 *

*CP & RENFE trains*








Source: http://aventar.eu/tag/linha-do-douro/


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line* (click here)* - Pocinho Station - 2009*

*Special train to see the Almond Trees in Trás-os-Montes region*








Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11070471135/


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line* (click here) - *August of 2014*


*Deactiveted stretch*


1-Near Vila Nova de Foz Côa Station


2-Barca D`Alva Station (old border station)


3-Barca D`Alva Station (old border station)

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Alta Line* (click here) - *August of 2014*

1-Vilar Formoso Station


2-Vilar Formoso Station


3-


4-



5-After the curve & bridge »» Spain


6-Vilar Formoso Station


----------



## pai nosso

7-After the curve & bridge »» Spain


8-Vilar Formoso Border Station


9-Vilar Formoso Border Station


10-Vilar Formoso Border Station


11-Vilar Formoso Border Station


12-Vilar Formoso Border Station

Source: pai nosso


----------



## VITORIA MAN

no trains ?


----------



## pai nosso

VITORIA MAN said:


> no trains ?


I only stayed there 2 hours:lol: ( 1h was eating on the restaurant:lol::lol and didn`t pass any trains!!


You can check this website that reports the movements at a specific train station in Portugal:

http://www.bitblitz.net/refer/timetable?station=VFO&day=6&month=9&year=2014&from=0&to=24
[It was a Saturday like the example of the link above]


----------



## VITORIA MAN

obrigado


----------



## VITORIA MAN

cp regional guarda-v.f
Regional Guarda-Vilar Formoso by Trenesmirobriga, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Surex por Setil by C.Olmos, on Flickr
surex , irun-lisboa


----------



## pai nosso

*Sado Line* (click here)



DKF01 said:


> *Setúbal district*
> 
> Cachofarra area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baixa da Banheira area


----------



## traveler

Nice pics!


----------



## pai nosso

*Spanish train 592.2 already painted with the colours of the portuguese railway company (CP) at Villalba, Spain*



DKF01 said:


> Mais uma fota da CP 592.2 a passar por Villalba,Espanha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 592.2 Cp Villalba by --- juanito --- no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Tua Line* (click here) [the part that still remainshno:]




DKF01 said:


> CP 9500 doing a trip between Cachão & Mirandela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un poquito de via estrecha by Montepo no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line* (click here) 




DKF01 said:


> CP 1427 + CP 1415 doing Inter-Regional service between Pocinho & Porto-Campanhã
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1427+1415|960|S. Salvador do Mundo by claudio.amendoeira no Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

pai nosso said:


> *Spanish train 592.2 already painted with the colours of the portuguese railway company (CP) at Villalba, Spain*


this is a old model , what does it in portugal ? was it sold by renfe as 2 hand ?


----------



## PRB

VITORIA MAN said:


> this is a old model , what does it in portugal ? was it sold by renfe as 2 hand ?


And you should see the ones that this "new" models are going to replace. 
Not sold, rented. Because we spent to much money on 6 lane highways that leads to nowhere, and we don't have money to buy new trains now...
That's the truth, our railway network is probably one of the most underdeveloped of Europe...


----------



## pai nosso

*Évora Branch-Line* (click here) 




DiogoBaptista said:


> *"Évora Train Station". Évora, Portugal, 2014.
> Telmo Rocha*
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Telmo-Rocha-Deambulações/459878470733959?fref=nf
> 
> ​






DiogoBaptista said:


> *"Pedreira Station", Évora, Alentejo, Portugal, 2014 - Monte das Flores
> Telmo Rocha*
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Telmo-Rocha-Deambulações/459878470733959?fref=nf
> 
> ​


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Baixa Line* (click here) 


*Almourol Castle & Tagus River*



Gouveia said:


>


----------



## pai nosso

*North Line Line* (click here) 


*São João Bridge - Porto*



Andre_Filipe said:


>


----------



## traveler

Nice!


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line * (click here) 




DKF01 said:


> 2 photos of the CP 592.2 being push
> 
> Moledo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comboio Especial n.º 92234 (Transporte da Primeira UTD 592.2) - Moledo by Valério Santos no Flickr
> 
> Barcelos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comboio Especial n.º 92234 (Transporte da Primeira UTD 592.2) - Barcelos by Valério Santos no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS*



*Electrification of the rail link to Aveiro Harbour starts tomorrow* 


The contract for the electrification of the rail spur access to Aveiro Harbour is expected to start in the coming days is expected to be completed in August 2015, today announced the REFER.


This work, whose tender was launched with a base price of two million euros, includes the necessary electrification extension of access to Aveiro Harbour and lines of the Cacia Logistics Platform.


According to the Port Authority of Aveiro (APA), this investment will allow to reduce pollution and make the port more competitive, as the entire path is going to be done with electric traction rolling stock.
Source: www.lusa.pt


----------



## pai nosso

*At the Railroad Museum of Arco de Baúlhe* (old terminus station of the Tâmega Line [1000mm gauge])




alentejolover said:


> Tcharannnnn


Chevrolet motor of 1948, it has been stopped for 30 years!!


----------



## pai nosso

*Algarve Line * (click here) 



claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> *A pair of monts de ferruge in Vila Real de Santo António Station*
> 
> Once upon a time at VRSA by Olhando o Sol, on Flickr​


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line * (click here) 


The "new" rented spanish trains CP 592.2 being tested in this particular line




DKF01 said:


> Carapeços
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comboio n.º 31305 (Ensaio das UTD 592.2) - Carapeços by valeriodossantos, on Flickr
> 
> Rio Tinto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CP 592-227 | Cº 31106 | Rio Tinto by Gil Ismael Monteiro, on Flickr
> 
> Gamil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comboio n.º 31305 (Ensaio das UTD 592.2) - Gamil by valeriodossantos, on Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

43-Between Pocinho & Barca D`Alva [deactivated section since 1988]


44-Almendra Station-Between Pocinho & Barca D`Alva [deactivated section since 1988]


45-Grincha- Bridge-Between Pocinho & Barca D`Alva [deactivated section since 1988]


46-Grincha- Bridge-Between Pocinho & Barca D`Alva [deactivated section since 1988]


47-Barca D`Alva Statin [deactivated section since 1988]

Source: pai nosso


----------



## mpeculea

pai nosso said:


> 14-Bridge over the Roncão River-Between Pinhão & Tua





pai nosso said:


> 17-Between Tua & Pocinho


Beautyful bridges.


----------



## krisu99

Thanks for posting those images. A pity that line is no longer in operation. For me Portugal is a really beautiful country with people living a relaxed healthy life style. I also aprefiate the fact that Portugal did non engage in the hyperspeculation of real estate development like Spain did. In fact, Portugal still has very long stretches of coast lines that are not fuc*** up. 
Also the fact that PT did not ventured in High Speed rail in UIC gauge might be considered helpful on the long run: The cost of such infrastructure qould have drained funds for other lines, reducing the long network to nearly nothing.

I am not sure if the privatization idea is good for maintaining human-centric life and styles, but it is probably necessary in a globalized economy dictate.


----------



## pai nosso

krisu99 said:


> Thanks for posting those images. A pity that line is no longer in operation.




The Douro Line runs from Porto to Barca D`Alva (200Km) and then to Salamanca (Spain), but nowadays only the section between (Pocinho»Barca D`Alva) is closed. 4 in 4 years (goverment elections:lol there is talk of reopening this section for turism reasons.

Also there is a section, in Spain (that it was paid by the portuguese:lol that it would be amazing to travel, it is an alpine route with minimum radius curves of 300m and 21 ‰ ramps, in only 17 km of railway line with 13 steel bridges and 20 tunnels. 

And old image from the internet (probably around 1984):








Source:http://aventar.eu/tag/pocinho/

Sites of interest:

» https://rotadostuneis.wordpress.com/rota-dos-tuneis/ [images & text in poruguese & spanish]

» https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahnstrecke_Barca_d’Alva–La_Fuente_de_San_Esteban




krisu99 said:


> For me Portugal is a really beautiful country with people living a relaxed healthy life style.


It is a beautiful country, but we do not exact live in a relaxed healthy life style, for almost all the people it is the opposite, it is surviving day by day.




krisu99 said:


> I also aprefiate the fact that Portugal did non engage in the hyperspeculation of real estate development like Spain did.


Well, yes we did, not in a hyperspeculation like Spain, but we also had a very high real estate development.:nuts:





krisu99 said:


> In fact, Portugal still has very long stretches of coast lines that are not fuc*** up.


True, but before the crisis we were doing the early steps of destroing her. Major luxury resorts were being planned (and they still are) for the coastal Alentejo area (from Setúbal-Sines-Sagres).:nuts:€€:nuts:€€:nuts:€€



krisu99 said:


> Also the fact that PT did not ventured in High Speed rail in UIC gauge might be considered helpful on the long run:


The portuguese 1st phase of the HSL were Lisbon-Madrid (according to studies almost profitable), Lisbon-Porto (according to studies profitable, but very expensive to build it), and Porto-Vigo [Spain] (according to studies, not so profitable).



krisu99 said:


> The cost of such infrastructure qould have drained funds for other lines, reducing the long network to nearly nothing.


It will continue to reduce the network, the portuguese railroad network is still like it was built in the XIX century and early`s XX century (except around the Porto and Lisbon metroplitan areas and some bypasses that were made). 

The portuguese goverment doesn`t care about the railroads!!




krisu99 said:


> I am not sure if the privatization idea is good for maintaining human-centric life and styles, but it is probably necessary in a globalized economy dictate.


So far, the only company that was privatize was the freight company owned by the national state company (CP).


----------



## Nexis

*Passenger Trains in Lisbon, Portugal*


----------



## MarcVD

pai nosso said:


> So far, the only company that was privatize was the freight company owned by the national state company (CP).


Aren't there also some privatized suburban/commuter operations in the Lisbon
area ? Fertagus, the lines going over the 25th april bridge ?


----------



## rodineisilveira

*Lisbon's Oriente station*



Paulo2004 said:


>


This is the Oriente station in Lisbon, whose project was developed by the Spanish architect Santiago Calatrava.


----------



## rodineisilveira

*Cristo Rei, nearby the 25th of April bridge*



pai nosso said:


> 1-Acess to 25th of April Bridge (and Fertagus train at the bottom)
> 
> Infrastructure 2 by Rob Hurson, on Flickr
> 
> 2-
> 
> Infrastructure by Rob Hurson, on Flickr


I saw the Cristo Rei at the bottom (at the 1st photo)!


----------



## pai nosso

MarcVD said:


> Aren't there also some privatized suburban/commuter operations in the Lisbon
> area ? Fertagus, the lines going over the 25th april bridge ?


Sorry for answering just now!!


Yes you are correct, it is the Fertagus and it is a suburban/commuter operation that crosses the 25th April Bridge and ends on the Roma-Areeiro Station in Lisbon.

But this company was never privatized, it is a private owned company that has the concession for suburban/commuter operations in that line/area.


----------



## pai nosso

*Cascais Line* (click here) 



Barragon said:


> *Santo Amaro de Oeiras* [Cascais area]


Photo by Barragon


----------



## pai nosso

*Map of the portuguese railways network for passenger services* between 1974 and 2015 



daniel322 said:


>


Map posted by the user daniel322


P.S.: on the map of 1974 it lacks a 5th international connection of Barca D`Alva to Salamanca


----------



## RuiG21

I think Northern Portugal and Alentejo were the most affected.hno:


----------



## pai nosso

*Guimarães Line* (click here) 


Caniços Bridge (Famalicão/Vila das Aves)










Source: http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...amalic%E3o&Option=Interior&content_id=4777227


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS*




alentejolover said:


> Three years later to suppress the service, the January 1, 2012, the Train de Portugal (CP) will return the passenger to Eastern Line.
> 
> *The service is provided only for Friday and Sunday, and the first trip is scheduled for 18h20 of 25th September.* Similar to what happened before the beginning of 2012, when CP decided that due to the country's economic situation, there were no conditions to continue to ensure railway operations, *the East Line will restore the transport of passengers between Portalegre to Entroncamento, passing the stations and halts of Crato, Chança (Alter), the Vargens Tower, Ponte de Sor, Abrantes Tramagal, Santa Margarida, Praia do Ribatejo, Almourol, Tancos and Barquinha. *
> 
> 
> At this time the CP and Infrastructure Portugal (IP) are to conduct interventions in the lines and in stations, many of them abandoned since the beginning of 2012, so that on the 25th are met logistic conditions to reactivate the service.


Source: http://www.jornalaltoalentejo.com/i...orte-de-passageiros-regressa-ao-alto-alentejo


----------



## pai nosso

*Alentejo Line* (click here) - Poceirão




Barragon said:


>


Photo by Barragon


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS*


Published on Infrastructure Portugal (http://www.infraestruturasdeportugal.pt)




> *Design Contest Launch of the rail link Évora-Caia (Spanish border)*
> 
> Launch of the rail link Évora- Caia design contest
> 
> 01.10.2015
> 
> The Infrastructure Portugal informs that *initiated the procedures for the Preparation of the Project Implementation of the New Rail Link between Évora North and Elvas / Caia (Spanish border), with the following tenders were launched:*
> 
> Lot A - Project Technical Coordination and general complementary tasks based price of 2.5 M euros and execution time 15 months;
> 
> Lot D - Via, Geotechnics and services, with a base price of 2.9m euros and an execution period of 15 months;
> 
> Lot C - Art and Special Structures works with a base price of 5.1 million euros and a period of 15 months running.
> 
> Soon advance the procedures related to tenders for:
> 
> Lot E - Eastern Line and links to the new line Evora - Caia with a base price of 900 thousand euros.
> 
> 
> 
> Hiring procedures, restricted procedures with pre-qualification, for the various specialties, were initiated under a system of qualification service providers for preparation of studies and projects and rail facilities design review in which there were nine candidates qualified, sedo the vast majority (7) groupings of project companies:
> 
> - Grouping: Phase - Studies and Projects, SA / Prointec, SA / Inse Rail, SL
> 
> - Grouping: Sener-Engivia - Engineering Consultants, SA / Via Ponte - Projects and Engineering Consulting, SA / Sener Ingenieria y Sistemas, SA
> 
> - Grouping: GIBB Portugal, Engineering Consultants, Management and Environment, SA / Quadrant Engineering and Consulting, SA / Propectiva, SA
> 
> - Grouping: COBA - Engineering and Environmental Consultants, SA / Typsa - Technical y Proyectos, SA / Tecnofisil - Engineering Consultants, SA / GRID - Consultations, Studies and Engineering Projects, SA
> 
> 
> 
> - Grouping: TPF Planege, Engineering and Management Consultants, SA / Getinsa - Payma, SL / Euroestudios, SL
> 
> - Grouping: Profico, Projects, Inspection and Consulting Ltd / Fulcrum - PLANNING, Análisis y Proyecto SA / Geoarea - Geotechnical and Environmental Consultants, Lda..
> 
> - WS Atkins (Portugal) - Consultants and Designers International Ltd, Chennai (now Atlas Koechlin, Engineering and Design, Unipessoal Lda).
> 
> - Grouping: Prof. Edgar Cardoso - Engineering Structures Laboratory, Ltd. / Intecsa Inarsa, SA.
> 
> - Consulgal, S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> *International corridor Sines / Setúbal / Lisbon-Caia (border) with investment of about EUR 700 million*
> 
> 
> 
> The launch of these competitions is carried out in compliance with the provisions of the Strategic Plan of Transport and Infrastructure 2014-2020 (PETIT 3+), with a view to concluding link Sines - Setúbal - Lisbon / Évora / Elvas - Caia / Madrid, with the construction this international rail link is completed in 2020.
> 
> 
> The completion of Corridor Sines / Setúbal / Lisbon-Caia (Spanish border), considered a priority project with high potential for import and export in freight transport is intended to ensure the rail link between southern Portugal and Europe in order to facilitating a railway goods efficiently, allowing articulation with the Sines Port and Setubal.
> 
> 
> *Besides the construction of the connecting sections between Evora and Caia, the implementation of which represents an investment of around EUR 500 million, the project of the international Corridor Sines-Caia / Madrid, also includes:*
> 
> - The construction of service stations and / or extension for crossing freight trains with 750 m in length;
> 
> - Installation / upgrading of signaling;
> 
> - The doubling of existing track and electrification of the new route between Poceirão and Bombel;
> 
> - Construction of new line between Évora North and Elvas (single electrified route, length of 79 km);
> 
> - The modernization and electrification of the East Line between Elvas and the border (extension 9 km) through which the connection will be ensured Spain;
> 
> - Link building between the Alentejo Line and the future container terminal of Barreiro;
> 
> - The optimization of the access to the Port of Setúbal and electrification of access extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> This connection is part of the so-called 'Atlantic Corridor' (South Corridor) linking the Iberian Peninsula and the ports of Le Havre and Rouen to Paris and Mannheim and Strasbourg (France and Germany).
> 
> It is therefore of great importance to the implementation of current construction and modernization project of the line providing the country with real capacity in rail freight, which are currently required to a long detour to reach Spain. This huge project of strategic importance for the development of the country, represents an estimated investment of about seven hundred million euros.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula

RuiG21 said:


> I think Northern Portugal and Alentejo were the most affected.hno:


Almost all railway lines in Northern Portugal had narrow gauge (1000 mm). These lines weren't rebuilt and CP decided to finished the services in these regions. Nowadays, the only narrow gauge line in operation in Portugal is Vouga Line, between Espinho, Sernada e Aveiro. 

Porto-Povoa de Varzim narrow gauge line was rebuilt to operate as a light rail (Metro do Porto).

Recently, CP resumed the passenger train service to Portalegre.


----------



## pai nosso

Google Train View on the *Norte Line, Oeste Line, Douro Line & Cascais Line*



Tiago Duarte said:


>


----------



## pai nosso

*Google Train View in the Douro Line*

1-









2-









3-









4-









5-









6-









7-









8-









9-









10-









11-









12-









13-









14-









Source: http://www.jn.pt/multimedia/galeria.aspx?content_id=4883759




P.S.: also available on the Norte Line, Oeste Line, Sintra Line and Cascais Line.


----------



## redstarcastles

3265 Cais do Sodre 23 November 2015









5606 & 5601 & 5610 Lisboa Apolonia 23 November 2015









2259 Lisboa Apolonia 23 November 2015









5608 Lisboa Apolonia 23 November 2015









4010 Lisboa Apolonia 23 November 2015









093M Lisboa Apolonia 23 November 2015

More here:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneEurope/RSE-Lisboa-November-2015/


----------



## redstarcastles

Some more here:









5602 Lisboa Apolonia 23 November 2015
21.25 to Madrid









5608 & 5616 Lisboa Apolonia 24 November 2015









2355 Oriente 24 November 2015









2245 Oriente 24 November 2015









3530 Lisboa Apolonia 24 November 2015









2374 Sete Rios 25 November 2015









4009 Sete Rios 25 November 2015

More here and thanks for viewing:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneEurope/RSE-Lisboa-November-2015/


----------



## pai nosso

*North Line* (click here) » *Gare do Oriente - Lisbon*









Source: http://expresso.sapo.pt/economia/20...r-em-80-mil-condenado-no-processo-Face-Oculta


----------



## pai nosso

> *Strategic Transport Plan leaves out the Algarve line electrification*
> 
> 
> Line electrification spared 400,000 euros per year to the CP. Operation has already been planned and money affects, but last "optimized" version of the plan by Portugal Infrastructure dropped it. Mayors complain.
> 
> 
> *The Algarve line measures 141 kilometers, of which only the central section of 40 kilometers (Faro-Tunes) is electrified .*
> 
> 
> The electrification of sections Vila Real de Santo António, Faro and Tunes-Lagos, in the Algarve line, allow the CP save 394,148 euros per year if the old diesel railcars were replaced by electric rolling stock. *PUBLIC reached this result given that a UTE (Triple Electric Unit) has a cost of 38 cents per kilometer.* The UTE is the railcars that CP has to make the regional service in the Algarve.
> 
> 
> According to the schedules of CP, *its trains run every month, between Lagos and Vila Real de Sto. Anthony, 86 436 kilometers in regional service. This is done with railcars UDD (Units Doubles Diesel), who consume 76 cents per kilometer (double the electric railcars): the service costs the CP 65 691 euros per month.*
> 
> 
> But if it was provided by electrical equipment, would cost just 32,846 euros, which means that the CP would save 394,148 euros a year.
> 
> 
> At this cost savings, there would still be necessary to add that the company would benefit from increased revenue to spend to have a service with greater speed, reliability and convenience. On the other hand, to unify the movement across the line with electrical equipment, the CP could create direct trains to Lisbon and Porto from any Algarve station.
> 
> 
> Nothing would prevent the Alfa Pendular was the Olhão, Tavira or even to Vila Real. And technically it would be easier to have direct trains from Lagos and Portimão to Lisbon (without transhipment in Tunis). To this must also be added the external impacts of his business as the reduction of road traffic in the region, the less likelihood of accidents and reduction of CO2 emissions.
> 
> 
> The Algarve line modernization came to be enrolled in the PETI (Strategic Plan for Transport and Investment) with a budget of 55 million euros to spend up to 2020. The aim was to electrify the line and even build an extension to Faro airport. But the latest version of PETI, which was "optimized" for Infrastructure Portugal (company replaced the Refer and Estradas de Portugal), no longer includes any investment in that corridor.
> 
> 
> The line of the Algarve measures 141 kilometers, of which a central section of 40 kilometers (Faro-Tunes) is already electrified. Diesel were dependent on the two ends: Faro-Vila Real de Santo António (57 kilometers) and Tunes-Lagos (44 kilometers). *The electrification, without considering a line to the airport would cost EUR 10.5 million.*
> 
> 
> That is why the president of CP, Manuel Queiró, considers it a priority to electrification of the line further south of the country. Earlier this month, speaking to PUBLIC, the manager considered that the decision of Portugal Infrastructure "is a game that we have to play to see how it looks."
> 
> 
> The president of Portimão chamber, Isilda Gomes (PS), aligns the claim to recover the 55 million before investment of euros. "The Algarve certainly be felt next to the rightful their discontent," he says. The mayor, national leader of the PS, believes that the Algarve line electrification not only brings economic benefits. "It is crucial for there to be a real public transport policy and mobility in the region."
> 
> 
> In the same sense the president of Faro Council, Roger Cod, PSD, expressed a regret. "When it comes to priority investments, we are used to they drop the Algarve - exists only in July and August."
> 
> 
> *Construction of the extension of the railway from the city to the airport - which receives more than 6 million passengers a year - came under consideration prior to the European Football Championship (Euro 2004), but has not passed the intention,* in a framework which discussed ideas for the future of the region. On the part of CP were expressions of interest, but the company then responsible for infrastructure (Refer) did not follow that will.
> 
> 
> A mobility policy based almost exclusively on individual transport, says Isilda Gomes leads to "constraints that are known on National Road (EN125) and environmental impact that such a situation entails." For his part, Roger Cod adds that tried to minimize the lack of the airport train connection, opening in 2012, a public tender for this route was served by bus, but think the problem has to be tackled on a regional level. "The Algarve needs a good railway service," he emphasizes.


Source: http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...ra-electrificacao-da-linha-do-algarve-1718351


----------



## 437.001

pai nosso said:


> *Cascais Line* (click here)
> 
> 
> Photo by Barragon


Are there any plans to reelectrify and modernize this line (and maybe also electrify the Alcántara connection?) anytime soon.



pai nosso said:


> *Guimarães Line* (click here)
> 
> 
> Caniços Bridge (Famalicão/Vila das Aves)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...amalic%E3o&Option=Interior&content_id=4777227


The pedestrian bridge on the right is the original one from the metric-gauge line before it was regauged, isn't it?



pai nosso said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *the East Line will restore the transport of passengers between Portalegre to Entroncamento*
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.jornalaltoalentejo.com/i...orte-de-passageiros-regressa-ao-alto-alentejo


Why Portalegre and not Elvas and/or Badajoz, if these two have more central stations, and Elvas is bigger and Badajoz much bigger? 
Portalegre station is rather far away from Portalegre, isn't it? I don't get this thing.



pai nosso said:


> *Strategic Transport Plan leaves out the Algarve line electrification*
> 
> Source: http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...ra-electrificacao-da-linha-do-algarve-1718351


:bash: Has this something to do with the new government, or is it just a Refer silly thing only?

How come they can't grasp that by electrifying Tunes-Lagos and Faro-Vila Real de Santo António they could get long-distance trains to/from Lisbon (hence more passengers), and a more reliable regional service?

Or is it that it's really that costly?


----------



## Marco Bruno

437.001 said:


> Or is it that it's really that costly?


We are saving money to new bank bailouts.


----------



## pai nosso

437.001 said:


> Are there any plans to reelectrify and modernize this line (and maybe also electrify the Alcántara connection?) anytime soon.


There were in 2008 (when our former prime-minister that was arrested was in power:lol::lol.

But it was an expensive plan (200M€) and it was suspended. Nowadays it doubtful that they will do something on the next years!!






Portuguese thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=628225




437.001 said:


> The pedestrian bridge on the right is the original one from the metric-gauge line before it was regauged, isn't it?


Yes it is! 

Thank you Euro 2004!!:lol::lol::lol:




437.001 said:


> Why Portalegre and not Elvas and/or Badajoz, if these two have more central stations, and Elvas is bigger and Badajoz much bigger?


Ok, how should I explain this logic. I think that you have the same problem in Spain, politicians, Portalegre is a district capital, and Elvas a town that borders with Spain and has the A6 motorway and Badajoz is a spanish town!!:nuts:

The excuse to only reopen till Portalegre is that this line is a deficit railroad line (it was made on the XIX century) and it would only work on Fridays (one voyage each direction ) and Sundays to serve the target public consistently made by the National Academy of the GNR police and the local university students to connect to Abrantes and to Entroncamento and then with the rest of the country.



437.001 said:


> Portalegre station is rather far away from Portalegre, isn't it? I don't get this thing.


Yes it is the Portalegre station is very far from the city. You have to understand, the portuguese railroad network remains the same as it was built on the late XIX century and on earliest XX century, except from the main lines that were lucky (E. U. & Euro 2004) to have some improvements. 



437.001 said:


> :bash: Has this something to do with the new government, or is it just a Refer silly thing only?
> 
> How come they can't grasp that by electrifying Tunes-Lagos and Faro-Vila Real de Santo António they could get long-distance trains to/from Lisbon (hence more passengers), and a more reliable regional service?
> 
> Or is it that it's really that costly?


It is a mix of everything, politicians, the national entity that joins the national roads and railroad infrastructure, lobi of the motorways companies /banks that finance them and so on….

According to the news article, the electrification would cost 10 M€!!

The Algarve line is a raw gold mine, electrified, and with some improvements (like new bypasses near the local towns, specially between Faro and Lagos) it would have an enormous boost in passengers!!


----------



## Homem

*


pai nosso said:



The Algarve line is a raw gold mine, electrified, and with some improvements (like new bypasses near the local towns, specially between Faro and Lagos) it would have an enormous boost in passengers!!

Click to expand...

*Absolutely true. 
The potentian of this line is huge.


----------



## 437.001

pai nosso said:


> There were in 2008 (when our former prime-minister that was arrested was in power:lol::lol.
> 
> But it was an expensive plan (200M€) and it was suspended. Nowadays it doubtful that they will do something on the next years!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=628225" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>






pai nosso said:



			Ok, how should I explain this logic. I think that you have the same problem in Spain, politicians, Portalegre is a district capital, and Elvas a town that borders with Spain and has the A6 motorway and Badajoz is a spanish town!!:nuts:
		
Click to expand...

Gotcha. 

Still... Elvas and Badajoz... :dunno:
Anyway, both Elvas and Badajoz will benefit loads more of the Evora-Elvas connection.
And speaking of it, are there any news about it? Is it really going ahead at last?



pai nosso said:


> According to the news article, the electrification would cost 10 M€!!


:sly: Only €10M??? Are you sure? :hmm: 
Not that I think electrifying Tunes-Lagos and Faro-Vila Real de Santo António would be extremely expensive, but only €10M sounds really cheap to me... :?



pai nosso said:


> The Algarve line is a raw gold mine, electrified, and with some improvements (like new bypasses near the local towns, specially between Faro and Lagos) it would have an enormous boost in passengers!!


It doesn't take a genius to realise about it.
The Algarve is not much different from Spain's Costa del Sol or the Costa Blanca in this respect.
Curiously, the three areas have big transport issues coming from the fact of not having a railway line (or not having it anymore), or having an extremely unpractical and old line." frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## pai nosso

437.001 said:


> Interesting. Hope they'll end up doing something about it, the Cascais line is getting older and older...
> 
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Still... Elvas and Badajoz... :dunno:
> Anyway, both Elvas and Badajoz will benefit loads more of the Evora-Elvas connection.
> 
> And speaking of it, are there any news about it? Is it really going ahead at last?


According to the orders given by the last goverment, the national railroad company (Infraestruturas de Portugal) only launch an international tender (October of 2015 with a duration of 15 months) for companies who want to participate on the making of the projects related with technical coordination, track, geotechnical and a fourth for services.

With the new government, no one knows what their ideas for that specific area are.



I think that you have very high expectations with this line.


According to the last/actual project, it will only be made a single track for freight trains with no capability for high speed trains (even in the future) and with very few possibility for passenger trains.





437.001 said:


> :sly: Only €10M??? Are you sure? :hmm:
> Not that I think electrifying Tunes-Lagos and Faro-Vila Real de Santo António would be extremely expensive, but only €10M sounds really cheap to me... :?


I confirmed, the news article says 10,5 M€, withou counting a new line connencting the Algarve Line to Faro International Airport (1/2 Km)!!


----------



## pai nosso

Documentary [in portuguese] about the Douro Line and the international deactivated section between Pocinho-Barca D`Alva-La Fregenada (Spain)


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Alta Line*



DaniFR said:


> * Derailment due to bad weather in Mangualde and causes three injured *
> 
> * The derailment of a regional passenger train on Sunday, in the line of Beira Alta, in Contenças zone, Mangualde, caused three injured.
> *
> 
> Speaking to Lusa, Carlos Carvalho, commander of Mangualde fire department, said the three injured are the regional train passengers who made the connection between Coimbra and Guarda and derailed along the way station of Contenças "possibly due to some collapse" that will precipitate obstacles to rail.
> 
> The same source indicated that the injuries are mild are being assessed on site and must be transported to the hospital Viseu / Viseu and the alert to the accident was given at about 14:20 hours.
> 
> The director of the Security Investigation Bureau and Railway Accidents, Nelson Oliveira, derailment have been caused by a barrier placed along the route, which fell to the railway line as a result of bad weather that makes sense today.
> 
> Source: JN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by CentroTV


----------



## pai nosso

Abrantes » Portalegre » Elvas




> * Alto Alentejo celebrates reactivation of the Eastern Line *
> 
> 
> * Alentejo Unions and Spanish celebrated this afternoon of Friday, in Portalegre Station, reopening the passenger service throughout the route of the East Line. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> André Relvas / JN
> 
> 
> * At issue is connecting the Junction to the town of Elvas, near the border with Spain. *
> 
> 
> The service, which was ended by appointment of the Government in January 2011 and refunded half gas in late September 2015, when the CP began a six-month trial period to test its viability, will now be refunded in full after of the National Assembly has approved unanimously a proposal by the Green Party "The Greens" (PEV).
> 
> 
> The celebrations that unions Alto Alentejo promoted this afternoon were Manuela Cunha, the ENP's leader who headed the CDU list in Portalegre district, and even Armenian Carlos, leader of CGTP. Both vowed to continue the struggle for restoration of rail service in Portalegre district, in 2011, saw be deleted passenger in Cáceres Station, which connects Marvão and Ponte de Sor.


Source: http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...Portalegre&Option=Interior&content_id=4982385


----------



## Marco Bruno

Alfa Pendular: *new livery / paint scheme 
*


----------



## Marco Bruno

Old painting


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*EMEF presents new generation of trains CP Alfa Pendular*


> *EMEF apresenta Nova Geração dos Comboios Alfa Pendular da CP*
> http://guardafreio.blogspot.pt/2016/01/emef-apresenta-nova-geracao-dos.html
> 
> A CP e EMEF apresentam hoje ao público a 2ª geração de comboios pendulares em Portugal, que surgem de uma revisão e renovação das 10 composições da série 4000, que contam já com cerca de mais de 41 milhões de quilómetros percorridos cerca de 26 milhões de passageiros transportados.
> 
> "Com a apresentação de mockups, será possível visualizar alguns dos aspectos mais relevantes de uma intervenção que está a ser preparada há vários anos. Depois de ter sido projectada com meios próprios da CP, a EMEF entregou o projecto à Alma Design, gabinete responsável pelo design de intervenções como a renovação das locomotivas 2600 (2004) ou da nova decoração do serviço Intercidades, estreada já em 2016.
> 
> A grande reparação dos 10 comboios custará cerca de 18 milhões de Euros e implicará uma paragem em oficina até três meses, o suficiente para levar a cabo todas as operações da complexa operação. Durante esse período, os profissionais da EMEF e vários outros subcontratados terão a responsabilidade de atualizar o conforto a bordo e de repor todos os órgãos fundamentais do comboio na sua condição nova.
> 
> Os comboios terão os seus equipamentos Wifi melhorados para possibilitar ligações de mais alto débito e todos os lugares passarão a dispor de tomadas elétricas. Todos os bancos serão reestofados e os painéis interiores substituídos e atualizados. Também as casas de banho, que actualmente são complexas de manter e obrigam a imobilizações importantes, serão substituídas na íntegra por novos módulos mais funcionais para o passageiro e para a operação.
> 
> Visualmente, quer o interior quer o exterior terão grandes mudanças. No exterior, a decoração será sóbria e futurista, com a ajuda de um tom prateado dominante complementado com uma risca verde e uma banda preta, ao nível das janelas. Não há, no entanto, uma separação visual no exterior entre as duas classes oferecidas a bordo."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## pai nosso

*Braga Branch-Line - Tadim Station*








Source: http://aventar.eu/category/series/eleicoes-autarquicas2009/


*Minho Line* (click here) *- New Trofa Station * (2010)








Source: http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...o=Barcelos&Option=Interior&content_id=5001646


----------



## fidalgo

portuguese railway map in 1895 (red)


----------



## lmpanp

fidalgo said:


> portuguese railway map in 1985 (red)
> ……


*1895*
Portugal, Portuguese India, Mozambique and Angola.


----------



## pai nosso

*Intercity Trains (IC) at Gare do Oriente Station - Lisbon*



picomanico said:


>


Photos by picomanico


----------



## 437.001

*Reopening of Covilhâ-Guarda by late 2018/early 2019?*

According to this article...

*Público* (03/02/2016, article in Portuguese)



> *Troço Covilhã-Guarda na linha da Beira Baixa só estará concluído em 2018
> 
> O troço tem apenas 46 quilómetros e é fundamental para voltar a integrar a linha da Beira Baixa na rede ferroviária nacional visto que na Guarda entronca na linha da Beira Alta.*
> 
> 
> Troço entre Caria e Belmonte nunca chegou a ser utilizado _Foto: *Nelson Garrido*_




...and also this other article...

*Portugalferroviario* (03/02/2016, article in Portuguese)



> *Reabertura da linha Covilhã – Guarda só em 2018*


^^
...if EU funds were given to this plan, the section between Covilhâ and Guarda of the Beira Baixa line could restart works by 2017, to be ready by late 2018, and reopen by 2019.

This section was closed in 2009 because it was in very bad state, renovation works were started, but then the crisis forced to stop them.
The line has been closed since then.

This would mean the complete renovation of platform, track, signalling, electrification, and also a new chord at Guarda, to allow trains to run from Vilar Formoso (Spanish border) to Entroncamento and further south (Lisbon, Sines) without reversing at Guarda station.

Looks like a nice idea, if it becomes true. :hmm:


----------



## pai nosso

VITORIA MAN said:


> retretes , toilets ? same in spanish , funny word


:lol:

Yes it is!! Nowadays with the globalization in Portugal the toilets are signed with the word "WC", but as that station is an old one, the portuguese word "retretes is still signed there!!


----------



## emilytranhcm

Woa, railway in your country is very beautiful, I admire your 
architect


----------



## VITORIA MAN

pai nosso said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yes it is!! Nowadays with the globalization in Portugal the toilets are signed with the word "WC", but as that station is an old one, the portuguese word "retretes is still signed there!!


we also use the word for that : urinario , do you in portugal ?

urinario 30x20 by Santiago Benito, en Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

Only for the public old ones of the XIX and early`s XX century that still exist in cities like Lisbon and Porto!!


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Douro Railway Line*
CP Urban Services
Metropolitan Porto Network

*CP 3400 - Valongo*


CP 3400 - Valongo by Tiago Miranda, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line*




DiogoBaptista said:


> *Massamá-Barcarena*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EstaçãoBarcarena by Benjamim Silva, no Flickr





DiogoBaptista said:


> *Monte Abraão*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpBarcarena by Benjamim Silva, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

InterRegional 861, Granjão, 2012.10.08 by Nuno Morão, no Flickr

*InterRegional 861, Granjão, 2012.10.08 *
*Tipo*: Comboio InterRegional 861 [Porto • Campanhã - Pocinho]
*Local*: Granjão [Linha do Douro, PK 96]
*Data e hora*: 8 de Outubro de 2012 [09h09]
*Material*: Automotora 592-xxx [Unidade Tripla Diesel]

* fotografia publicada | photo published: Trainspo

[*PT*] Uma automotora da série 592 sobe tranquilamente o Douro com o matutino InterRegional do Porto para o Pocinho.

[*ENG*] A Renfe-borrowed 592 series EMU with the early morning train from Oporto to Pocinho.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...ew/nine-valenca-electrification-underway.html
> 
> *Nine - Valença electrification underway*
> 23 Jul 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PORTUGAL: Minister of Planning & Infrastructure Pedro Marques attended a ceremony at Barcelos station on June 24 to officially launch the €83∙2m project to electrify the 90∙8 km route between Nine, north of Porto, and Valença on the Spanish border.
> 
> Tendering for the initial 42∙7 km between Nine and Viana do Castelo is due to start around the end of this year, with a view to completing electrification to Valença ‘in three to three and half years’, said Marques
> 
> ...


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line*









Source: http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vil...impedem-comboio-de-seguir-viagem-5334500.html


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line – Viana do Castelo area

August of 2016*

1-Station


2-Station


3-Station


4-Eiffel Bridge


5-Station


6-Station


7-Station

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso

Oeste Line – August of 2016

1-Malveira (near the station » direction Leiria)


2-Pêro Pinheiro Station (direction Leiria)


3-Near Bombarral (direction Lisbon)

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso

Sintra Line – August of 2016

1-Sintra Station


2-


3-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line – V. N. de Cerveira – September of 2016*

1-


2-V. N. de Cerveira Station


3-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso

Locos of the Medlog freight company (former CP Carga) being repainted in yellow



toniho said:


> Source: http://portugalferroviario.net/wordpress/2016/09/21/medrail-vai-ter-locomotivas-amarelas/



P.S.: Medlog is a freight company acquired by MSC that operates for now in Portugal and Spain!!


----------



## pai nosso

*Norte Line -* Santarém area




Barragon said:


> *Santarém:*





Barragon said:


> *Santarém Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At Ribeira de Santarém*


Photos by Barragon


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...nho-line-electrification-contract-signed.html
> 
> *Minho line electrification contract signed*
> 20 Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PORTUGAL: Infraestruturas de Portugal announced on October 19 that it had signed a contract worth €16m with Mota-Engil, covering electrification of the 44 km Nine – Viana do Castelo section of the route between Porto and Valença on the Spanish border.
> 
> The contract also covers the construction of 750 m passing loops at Midões and Barroselas, and remodelling of station track layouts at Barcelos, Barroselas, Darque and Viana do Castelo
> 
> ...


----------



## pai nosso

^^
*Some extra info:*


Reconstructing the Midões Station;

Construction until the 1st Trimester of 2018;

Operation expected to start on the 2nd Semester of 2018;



*2nd Phase »» Viana do Castelo - Valença do Minho* (48 Km):

Construction star at the 2nd Semester of 2017 till the beginning of 2019 and includes a new technical station near V.N. de Cerveira.

The cost for both phases are of 83,2 M€ with 59,2 M€ being supported by the E.U..

It is expected to reduce the travel time fot 15 to 20 minutes. Nowadays from Porto-Campanhã to Valença do Minho Station the fastest travel time is 1h45m.


----------



## pai nosso

*Cascais Line - Lisbona*



Barragon said:


> Avenida de Brasília / Linha de Cascais / Avenida da Índia
> 
> 
> 
> *Belém Station*


Photos by Barragon


----------



## pai nosso

*Lisbon*



Lvim said:


> Imaginem só a potência que uma bestinha destas não debitava... XD


Photo by Lvim


----------



## pai nosso

*CP Pendolinos New Library*



toniho said:


>


From Facebook


----------



## DiogoBaptista

New Alfa Pendular


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Douro railway line* - Corgo River Bridge


Regua Vila Real Portugal 11th August 2013 by loose_grip_99, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*The old and the new Alfa Pendular*
Santana (PK 60 - Linha do Norte)


AP 132 - Santana by Valério Santos, no Flickr


AP 135 - Santana by Valério Santos, no Flickr


----------



## eu01

I must admit I didn't know that Google's Street View has pictured not only roads, but also some rail tracks. At least that seems to be the case in Portugal, just give it a try: https://goo.gl/HwwdJT


----------



## sotavento

^^ A couple of years ago Google went IN CAB and they filmed the entire network using the route inspection vehicles. 

Search for [Google Train] on youtube and there are lots of videos.










Photo by AMiguel in http://www.comboios.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14732&start=725









Photo by Valerio dos santos in the same page


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line - Status of the electrification at Vila Meã e Cessinhos Station* »» April of 2017



edlorenz said:


>


Photos by edlorenz


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line - Status of the electrification at Viana do Castelo Station*



PJviana said:


>


Photos by PJViana


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line – March of 2017*

1-Pinhão Station


2-


3-


4-


5-


6-


7-


----------



## pai nosso

8-


9-


10-Valeira Dam Tunnel


11-



12-


13-Pocinho Station (actual terminus)


14-


----------



## pai nosso

15-


16-


17-


18-


19-


20-


21-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## arctic_carlos

Spain has just tendered the electrification works between Salamanca and Fuentes de Oñoro, and there are also plans to electrify the short missing section between Guillarei and Tui.

This means that in the short term Spain and Portugal will have two electrified railway connections, while currently there's none.

Let's hope Portugal builds soon the Évora - Elvas line, so the two countries can at last have 3 upgraded rail connections (HSLs Vigo - Porto and Madrid - Lisbon are still a dream).


----------



## pai nosso

arctic_carlos said:


> Spain has just tendered the electrification works between Salamanca and Fuentes de Oñoro, and there are also plans to electrify the short missing section between Guillarei and Tui.
> 
> This means that in the short term Spain and Portugal will have two electrified railway connections, while currently there's none.
> 
> Let's hope Portugal builds soon the Évora - Elvas line, so the two countries can at last have 3 upgraded rail connections (HSLs Vigo - Porto and Madrid - Lisbon are still a dream).



Three years ago i wanted to go to Salamanca by train, when i saw the possibilites (that were none:lol i gave up!!hno:


Related to the part Évora-Elvas Line i`m a little skeptic, it is the prefered railroad investment of the goverment and no one is saying anything. That probably indicates some kind of problem (financial one or political one).


For me the international connection that makes me a lot of confusing still not existing or even having plans/intentions to do it is the Ayamonte (Andaluzia) » V. R. de Sto. António (Algarve) connection.


By the way that last photo of the Douro Line was taking just 30 km of another international conncetion:









Source: https://rotadostuneis.wordpress.com/rota-dos-tuneis/a-entrada-em-portugal/


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line 

Electrification of the section Nine»Viana do Castelo

Viana do Castelo Station*




PJviana said:


> *Click on the photos to enlarge it:*


Photos by PJviana


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS*



*Spain to comply with rail agreement with Portugal 14 years later *


Electrification of the line linking Vilar Formoso to Salamanca will allow trains at 200 km / hour. CP says that this will change the paradigm of international service that exists today between Lisbon and Madrid and Lisbon-Hendaye. 


November 7, 2003. Durão Barroso and José Maria Aznar meet in Figueira da Foz. The Iberian summit is held in a mood of euphoria with public works projects announced with pomp and circumstance. Among them stands out the high-speed rail that would connect Portugal with Spain through a line Aveiro-Salamanca, another from Lisbon to Badajoz and still another from Beja to Faro and Huelva.


In the middle, more discreet, a Spanish commitment to electrify the 100 kilometers of railroad between Salamanca and Vilar Formoso. Eight years earlier, Portugal had already electrified the Beira Alta line to the border and now hoped our brothers would do their part to continue this investment.


There was nothing left of the colored scratches on the maps that marked TGV lines. The high speed has not advanced. But it was not expected that a modest investment in the conventional line, which would power the main railway linking Portugal to Europe, would also be forgotten.


Fourteen years later, a few days after the Iberian summit in Vila Real, Adif (Railway Infrastructure Manager) announced that * will launch a public tender to electrify the line between Salamanca and the Fuentes de Oñoro border [ Next to Vilar Formoso).*


The total investment is 95 million euros and includes a contract for the placement of poles and catenary in the amount of 45 million, plus the construction of substations (electricity distribution) and reformulation of the railway stations. It is still only the public tender, which should take until the end of the year. Then there will be 18 months of works, so at best, only in 2019 will be fulfilled the agreement of 2003.


This investment will contribute to reduce the travel times of the trains between Portugal and Spain and favor the increase of the international traffic of goods. And it improves interoperability between the two sides of the border: now the trains of CP and Medway (former CP Cargo) arriving in Vilar Formoso have to change locomotives, replacing the Portuguese electric machine with another Spanish, diesel, which Will tow the composition in Spain.


Electrification will end these operations, effectively eliminating the rail frontier itself.


As contacted by PÚBLICO, CP says that this investment "will naturally contribute to increasing the efficiency of current exploration models and * will create conditions to change the current paradigm of international service between Lisbon and Madrid and Lisbon-Hendaye * ". The same official source says that "* links to Salamanca may occur frequently and included in the regular offer of CP *".


However, it should be noted that * this situation is dependent on the evolution of the rolling stock acquisition plan * and therefore the company does not commit itself to dates for this offer.


* Douro and Algarve are the news of the summit *


If the conclusions of the Luso-Spanish Parliamentary Forum are a harbinger of the conclusions of the summit itself, then * Costa and Rajoy should announce their interest in studying the feasibility of reopening the Douro line to connect the Portugal to Spain and to build a line Faro - Huelva *.


These will be the two railway news of the summit, already agreed between the deputies of the two countries in the Parliamentary Forum.


The joint document also mentions the obvious: the modernization of the Minho line, already under way to Viana do Castelo, should continue to Valencia and Vigo. And there should also be a boost to the Lisbon-Madrid connection, which, nevertheless, is still in the role between Évora and Badajoz.


Less obvious is the construction of a "rail link Aveiro - Salamanca", which in 2003 was to be a TGV, but which is now presented as a fundamental line to transport goods from the ports of Leixões and Aveiro. A first version of this project, estimated at 675 million euros, already presented by this government, was taken over by Brussels.

Source:
 https: / /www.publico.pt/2017/05/29/economia/noticia/espanha-vai-cumprir-acordo-ferroviario-com-portugal-14-anos-depois-1773746 [in portuguese]


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS*




> *Line to Spain advances already*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The construction of the railway between Évora and Elvas integrated in the Sines / Caia section will begin until the end of the year and will be completed by 2020, in an investment of 600 million euros.* The announcement was made this Monday by the Minister of Planning, Pedro Marques, on the sidelines of the Iberian Summit, which brought together Antonio Costa and Mariano Rajoy, leaders of the governments of Portugal and Spain, aboard a ship of the Blue Douro built in the yards Of Viana do Castelo. Pedro Marques enunciated *four other investments - Porto / Vigo railroad (80 million and already running), modernization of the Beira Alta Line (600 million) with the reactivation of the Covilhã / Guarda section,* completion of the A25 to the Vilar Formoso border (15 And modernization of the bridge over the Guadiana (9 million). "They are investments in the great international connections that will boost the economy of the two countries," said the minister. Works that will use "community funding" because the government has "feet on the ground".
> 
> 
> (...)



Read more in: http://www.cmjornal.pt/politica/detalhe/linha-ate-espanha-avanca-ja?ref=politica_outras


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line

Electrification of the section Nine»Viana do Castelo

Viana do Castelo Station*



boidapascoa said:


> Fotos de há bocado. Já dá para ver postes de catenária na zona nascente da estação e nas outras fotos dá para ver a construção da nova cobertura.


Photos by boidapascoa


----------



## Gusiluz

*Public Polices in Railways*

Very interesting document of 25 pages published by Vía Libre Técnica: Public Policies in the Railroads: The Railway Network of the Duero Region.

It is carried out by Pedro Pinto, Master in Economics from ISCTE-Instituto Universitário de Lisboa, and André Pires, Master in Management from the University of Trás-os-Montes and Alto Douro (UTAD).
Abstract:


> The closure of the Douro Region railway network began in 1988 with the Plano de Modernização e Reconversão dos Caminhos-de-Ferro 1988-94 (Railways Modernization and Reconversion Plan 1988-94). In the last two decades and after several strategic plans for the Portuguese railway sector, only 179 of the 578 kilometres that formed the Douro Region railway network have still commercial services.
> Our investigation work has as cases studies the Douro Line and its narrowed gauge tributaries Tâmega, Corgo, Tua and Sabor Lines. The methodology is based on qualitative research and the main goal of our investigation is to understand, describe and explain the reasons that lead to the closure of the majority of these regional lines that served the Trás-os-Montes and Douro regions.


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line

Electrification of the section Nine»Viana do Castelo

Viana do Castelo Station*




SFMBR said:


> !


Photos by SFMBR


----------



## pai nosso

Minho Line – Caminha »» June of 2017

1-


2-
 

3-


4-Caminha Tunnel (409m)


5-


----------



## pai nosso

6-


7-


8-


9-


10-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS*




> *Passenger trains return to Portalegre, Elvas and Badajoz*
> 
> In September, CP re-operates along the entire eastern line with a daily train in each direction.


Source: Https://www.publico.pt/2017/06/22/l...ssageiros-regressam-a-elvas-e-badajoz-1776508 [in portuguese]

By Edlorenz


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Foguete train by fiat 1953 , porto-lisbon line









https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7038/6869328263_768db82504_b.jpg









http://www.encarnado.com/ssc/CP0500.jpg


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line - Peso da Régua Station*




Hugoferreiraleite said:


> *Régua Station:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Régua Tunnel:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Departure of the Regional Train:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steam Train passing on Bagaúste:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Histórico Train at Régua:*


Photos by Hugoferreiraleite


----------



## pai nosso

*Medway Freight Company* (MSC Company operating in Portugal and Spain) [former CP Carga]

New paint job for the locomotives



DiogoBaptista said:


> As quatro juntas :uh:https://s12.postimg.org/z0oblakkt/20170624_175052.jpg
> 
> Locomotives Medway E 5000
> 
> E 5033 Matilde
> E 5034 Adriana
> E 5035 Ana Filipa
> E 5036 Marina


----------



## pai nosso

*Historic train on the Vouga Line* (near Aveiro)



alentejolover said:


>


----------



## 1400cp

UTE 2001 will be scrapped very soon


----------



## 1400cp

What a shame... will be scrapped very soon.


----------



## 1400cp

What a shame Will be scrapped very soon...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/biblarte/3992003373/#

https://www.publico.pt/2017/07/25/l...-linha-de-sintra-vai-ser-desmantelada-1780177


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line - Viana do Castelo Station*



boidapascoa said:


> Estação de Viana do Castelo
> Source: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1397455673670104&id=100002170544579





boidapascoa said:


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...303.1073741827.100002170544579&type=3&theater


----------



## pai nosso

*Tua Line at Mirandela*


Arriving of the Turist Train at Mirandela for Tua Line operated by the Cruise Company Douro Azul




1ºBoaz said:


>


Source: José Alves




1ºBoaz said:


> Source (Town of Mirandela)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: N-TV Mirandela


----------



## pai nosso

*2nd. Alfa Pendular refurbished, unit nº. 4008*



toniho said:


> 2o Alfa renovado, o 4008:


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line - Viana do Castelo* [August of 2017]

1-Eiffel Bridge


2-Eiffel Bridge


3-Eiffel Bridge


4-Darque

Source: pai nosso


----------



## arctic_carlos

After almost 6 years without passenger trains in this international connection, since yesterday Badajoz (Spain) is again connected to Elvas and the rest of the Portuguese rail network.

A daily service operated by CP now connects the Portuguese town of Entroncamento (a key rail junction in the center of the country) with the Spanish city of Badajoz, next to the border, and then back to Entroncamento. 

Travel times aren't really competitive (it takes 3 hours for 170 km), and the new connection won't be really useful to go from Badajoz to Lisbon, but at least it will be an important shortcut for people traveling to the north of Portugal from southern Spain.

First Portuguese train in Badajoz station since January 2012:










http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.c...-ferrocarril-despues-casi-6-anos_1036763.html

Video:

http://www.hoy.es/badajoz/extremadura-vuelve-conectar-tren-5556280893001-20170829170824-vi.html


----------



## VITORIA MAN

6 people in the first train


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line*

*Eletrification of the section between Nine and Viana do Castelo*


*Darque Station*


alentejolover said:


> Photo by Marco Matos



*Barcelos Station*


SFMBR said:


> Em Barcelos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line*


*Nine-Viana Electrification completed on July 24, 2018*


The guarantee was given by Miguel Côrte-Real, of Mota-Engil, company responsible for the works in the Minho Line. Miguel Côrte-Real highlighted the "strong link" that the North has to the railroad, not to mention the "importance" of the Vigo-Porto-Porto section, which was held on July 13 in Vila Nova de Famalicão, Lisbon. The person in charge points out the increase in mobility, the capacity to produce goods up to 750 m and the reduction of travel times as the main advantages of the electrification of those 44 km.


Antóno Mota, IP engineer responsible for the coordination of the work, approached the technical dimension of the work, such as traction substations and the passage of stops to stations, to allow the crossing of trains.


"It is in perspective to extend the suburban trains of Porto to Barcelos"


In the briefing session was also present Fernando Moreira, director of the urban train service of Porto. He praised that urban service, even considering it to be "one of the best rail services in the country". Asked about the extent of the urban of Porto in the post-electrification, the official said that "it is in perspective the urban of Porto to be extended to Barcelos."


*"CP needs new trains"*


One of the aspects emphasized by Fernando Moreira in the public session was the need for CP to acquire new trains. The public company has not done this for almost 15 years, and today it is using many diesel trains (some rented to Spain), which are "a logistical nightmare".


*CP already thinks about Intercidades and Alfa until Viana*


Asked by Comboios XXI about the hypothesis of long-distance services of the CP going to Viana do Castelo, Fernando Moreira said that this is a hypothesis on the table. After the electrification it will be possible to take the Porto-Valença route in about 1h40, less 30 minutes than at present.


Associação Comboios XXI strongly welcomes the fulfillment of the deadlines and will follow the progress of the works.
Source: Comboios XXI


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line *

*Viana do Castelo Station* 

Electrification of the section Viana do Castelo»Nine




DiogoBaptista said:


>


----------



## VITORIA MAN

this red and white train ?


----------



## MM7.4

^^
Those are old Schindler passenger cars/coaches from ~1950 refurbished in 2004 and now used for tourism in the Douro line in the summer. But since CP is having trouble with lack of DMU for non electrified lines in the country, they are using the Schindler passenger cars with locomotives to make regular service.


----------



## pai nosso

*E.I.S. of the New Line Évora»Elvas»Caia (Spanish Border) for freight only*


1-


2-


3-


4-


5-


6-




Source [in portuguese]:



DiogoBaptista said:


> Toda a documentação, plantas e projecto prévio em PDF:
> 
> **https://siliamb.apambiente.pt/consultapublica/?file=true&code=98b0448eeac649d3a9a7959ed5e90ec1

*VOLUME 17 – ESTUDO DE IMPACTE AMBIENTAL
TOMO 17.1 – RESUMO NÃO TÉCNICO* *COM PEÇAS DESENHADAS!*
https://siliamb.apambiente.pt/consultapublica/?file=true&code=948ff13406181e49929cda9ae1b3d496" type="application/x-shockwave-flash">https://siliamb.apambiente.pt/consultapublica/?file=true&code=98b0448eeac649d3a9a7959ed5e90ec1

*VOLUME 17 – ESTUDO DE IMPACTE AMBIENTAL
TOMO 17.1 – RESUMO NÃO TÉCNICO* *COM PEÇAS DESENHADAS!*
https://siliamb.apambiente.pt/consultapublica/?file=true&code=948ff13406181e49929cda9ae1b3d496" />


----------



## eu01

pai nosso said:


> E.I.S. of the New Line Évora»Elvas»Caia (Spanish Border) for freight only


The new line is a part of EU Connecting Europe programme, and according to the document:
"_The cross-border section Évora-Elvas/Caia (Spanish border) is part of the rail freight axis Sines-Elvas-Madrid-Paris and is a missing link in the High Speed connection Lisbon-Madrid. (...)
The new interoperable line will allow the movement of 740m freight trains and will be designed for high-speed (over 250 km/h)"_.

Hence, why did you write it was "for freight only"?


----------



## pai nosso

eu01 said:


> Hence, why did you write it was "for freight only"?



Because according to the portuguese goverment and the portuguese national infrastructure company this line will be for freight trains!!


The forumers on the poruguese SSC suspect that in the distant future the HSL (Lisbon»Évora»Madrid) will pass alongside this line (HSL plan of 2008 that consist on 2 HS lines a 1 line with iberian gauge for freight).


----------



## eu01

^^ Yeah, I've almost forgotten this quite complicated gauge issue. Would be regrettable not to have the Portuguese high-speed done to complement the Spanish part. After the AVE arrives to Badajoz, even changing trains there could be competitive in terms of total travel time, I guess.


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line

Electrification of the Section Nine » Viana do Castelo

Viana do Castelo Station*



PJviana said:


> Imagens atualizadas desta sexta-feira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kay:





PJviana said:


>


Photos by PJviana


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line

Electrification of the Section Nine » Viana do Castelo

Barcelos Station*



SFMBR said:


> Bye bye meio metro de cobertura (talvez mais) Barcelos:


Photos by SFMBR


----------



## pedrodepinto

Gusiluz said:


> Very interesting document of 25 pages published by Vía Libre Técnica: Public Policies in the Railroads: The Railway Network of the Duero Region.
> 
> It is carried out by Pedro Pinto, Master in Economics from ISCTE-Instituto Universitário de Lisboa, and André Pires, Master in Management from the University of Trás-os-Montes and Alto Douro (UTAD).
> Abstract:


Thank you very much for having shared this article. I hope you have enjoyed the conclusions kay:!

You can also found here the Master Thesis which inspired this article.


----------



## rodineisilveira

*The new Alfa Pendular*



DiogoBaptista said:


> New Alfa Pendular


This new Alfa Pendular is departing from Santa Apolônia station (in Lisbon), right?


----------



## 437.001

rodineisilveira said:


> This new Alfa Pendular is departing from Santa Apolônia station (in Lisbon), right?


Yes.


----------



## pai nosso

*Fertagus train around Lisbon*



DiogoBaptista said:


> *Coina*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertagus UQE 3503+3508 SUBURB14084 Coina 03-06-11 by Pedro Almeida, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Sintra Line*

1-


DiogoBaptista said:


> http://www.profico.pt/detalhe.php?p=33



2-Sintra Terminal Station


DiogoBaptista said:


> *Sintra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CP 2352 Sintra (PT) 7 mei 2013 by Superbock., no Flickr


3-Rossio (Lisbon) Terminal Station


DiogoBaptista said:


> *Rossio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisboa / Lisbon / Lissabon by Bert Kaufmann, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Alentejo Line - Beja Station* with train deprating towards Casa Branca




Alentugano said:


> A menina das 8h22 a sair para Casa Branca (26/01/2018)



*Évora Branch-Line*



alentejolover said:


>


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS*




> The Minister of Planning and Infrastructures, Pedro Marques, announced this Wednesday the launch, next week, of the tender for the train connection *between Évora and Elvas,* the "largest railway work of the last 100 years in Portugal ".
> 
> 
> Speaking at the conference "The railroad solution", held this day in Lisbon, Pedro Marques gave an account of what is also the "greatest work of the Ferrovia 2020", *with an extension of "almost 100 kilometers" that will start to connect by train Évora and Elvas, ending one of the 'missing links' of the European network. "*
> 
> 
> In a statement sent to the Lusa agency, Pedro Marques's ministry announced the investment of 509 million euros in the construction of the section between Elvas and Évora, which is scheduled to begin in the first quarter of 2019. According to the same note, the Government expects the work to be completed in the first quarter of 2022.
> 
> 
> In the speech, Pedro Marques had also announced that in this international corridor south, "the modernization work between Elvas and the border will start already next week", at which time the said competition for the Elvas / Évora link will be launched.
> 
> 
> "What we are doing in the Ferrovia 2020 Plan, especially in the international corridors, is the introduction of the multi-purpose rail, which will allow migration to the European gauge and - and only if - both countries decide to do so."


Source: http://observador.pt/2018/02/28/gov...-para-ligaca-de-comboio-entre-evora-e-elvas/  (in portugueses)


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS*


*Moderdization odf the Oeste Line between Mira Sintra / Meleças and Caldas da Rainha*




_Icaro_ said:


> Documentation -
> 
> 
> Technical Document:
> 
> 
> The modernization to be carried out in the section between Mira Sintra / Meleças and Caldas da Rainha will allow to increase the maximum speed of circulation to 140km / h, reducing the current routes between Lisbon and Torres Vedras and between Lisbon and Lisbon in about 40 minutes. Queen syrup. Thus, in the future, the rail link between Torres Vedras and Lisbon will be in 50 minutes, and between Caldas da Rainha and Lisbon in 90 minutes.
> 
> 
> The Modernization of the West Line - Mira Sintra-Meleças section - Caldas da Rainha, between kilometers 20 + 320 and 107 + 740, will allow the infrastructure to be equipped with the necessary conditions for a more efficient exploration, allowing to compete with road transport and to catch passengers for rail transport, because of the routes offered after the intervention, which reduce the current route between Lisbon - Torres Vedras and Lisbon - Caldas da Rainha by approximately 40 minutes, and it is estimated that the demand for the service increase by 21.4%. [...] "


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS*




alentejolover said:


> * This afternoon marked the start of the modernization of the Covilhã-Guarda railway line, Beira Baixa Line*. The meeting took place at the Covilhã Railway Station and was chaired by the Minister of Planning and Infrastructures, Pedro Marques, and the European Commissioner for Transport and Mobility, Violeta Bulc.
> 
> 
> The contract will allow the so-called "Concordance of the Beiras", between the Beira Baixa line and the Beira Alta line, and represents an investment of 52 million euros, with 85 percent community funding, which will allow the reopening of railway exploration of this section with 46 kilometers. After nine years, it is expected that intervention in this section will be completed in 2019.


Source: http://www.ointerior.pt/noticia.asp?idEdicao=955&id=57770&idSeccao=14007&Action=noticia (in portuguese)


----------



## pai nosso

*Cascais Line - Belém Station (Lisbon)*



DiogoBaptista said:


> *Belém*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16/Jul/2016 · Belém by Antero Pires, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Baixa Line - Covilhã Station*




maracujá said:


> e vale a pena lembrar que o serviço é feito por uma UTE convertida


----------



## sotavento

eu01 said:


> The new line is a part of EU Connecting Europe programme, and according to the document:
> "_The cross-border section Évora-Elvas/Caia (Spanish border) is part of the rail freight axis Sines-Elvas-Madrid-Paris and is a missing link in the High Speed connection Lisbon-Madrid. (...)
> The new interoperable line will allow the movement of 740m freight trains and will be designed for high-speed (over 250 km/h)"_.
> 
> Hence, why did you write it was "for freight only"?


The railway route between Lisboa and Madrid is split into various sections. Some are active and some are missing. 

This Evora-Bafajoz section is the most important missing link so they are building the "freight" track ahead of the HSL tracks (wich will probably never be built).

Contrary to other countries in portugal we seem to get more importance placed into a use what you have to the fullest than into build to perfection 




eu01 said:


> ^^ Yeah, I've almost forgotten this quite complicated gauge issue. Would be regrettable not to have the Portuguese high-speed done to complement the Spanish part. After the AVE arrives to Badajoz, even changing trains there could be competitive in terms of total travel time, I guess.


There are 2 main obstacles into creating the Lisboa-Madrid route ... crossing the Tagus river outside Lisbon (6km-15km bridge) and crossing the same tagus river between Caceres and Plasencia (~3km bridges)
The remainder of the route is over very flat terrain ... traffic is scarce nowadays wich causes a major problem since the single track that exists nowadays is good for 140-220 km/h and would need to be rebuilt to allow HSR speeds ... wich in turn complicates things because its suposexd to be a major freight corridor. 
So they are building bits and bites here and there. 

This is how the spanish conventional network is presently (grey = HSR)









So when they press the Plasencia-Bafajoz section into service and evora-caia the route will be mostly at 160-220 from end to end.


----------



## pai nosso

*Cintura Line - Alcântara Terra Station (Lisbon)*




DiogoBaptista said:


> *Alcântara-Terra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alcântara-Terra, Lisbon by Marco Sousa, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Station clock, Alcântara-Terra, Lisbon by Marco Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line - Electrification btween Caíde and Marco de Canavezes


Vila Meã Station* (late 2017)




edlorenz said:


> Panorama da estação de Vila Meã, antes das obras pararem mais uma vez hno: (finais de 2017).



P.S.: this pictures were taken just before the electrification stopped for the second time because of problems with the civil constructor!!:nuts::nuts:


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line

Electrification of the section between Nine and Viana do Castelo*

*Barcelos Station*



DiogoBaptista said:


> Ficou muito bem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~
> @Valdemar Rodrigues Pereira‎





alentejolover said:


> Foto de Valdemar Pereira





DiogoBaptista said:


> Mais umas em Barcelos!


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CP 0186 + ACDt 481 + ACDt 484 + CTF 5511 + CTF 5513 + CTF 2282
Historic Train of the Douro Line | [Pinhão] Douro Line | Régua -> Tua*



> Comboio n.º 20811 (Comboios Históricos na Linha do Douro 2018) - Pinhão by Valério Santos, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comboio n.º 20811 (Comboios Históricos na Linha do Douro 2018) - Pinhão*
> 
> Material Circulante: CP 0186 + ACDt 481 + ACDt 484 + CTF 5511 + CTF 5513 + CTF 2282
> Hora: 16:10
> Data: 23-09-2018
> Local: Estação do Pinhão (PK 126 - Linha do Douro)
> Serviço: Comboio n.º 20811 (Régua --» Tua) [Comboios Históricos na Linha do Douro 2018]
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CP 9004 + CEyf 466 + CEyf 4178 + CEyf 4169
Historic Train of the Vouga Line | [Águeda] Vouga Line | Macinhata -> Aveiro-Vouga*



> Comboio n.º 20802 (Comboio Histórico na Linha do Vouga 2018) - Águeda by Valério Santos, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comboio n.º 20802 (Comboio Histórico na Linha do Vouga 2018) - Águeda*
> 
> Material Circulante: CP 9004 + CEyf 466 + CEyf 4178 + CEyf 4169
> Hora: 16:55
> Data: 22-09-2018
> Local: Estação de Águeda (PK 14 - Linha do Vouga)
> Serviço: Comboio Especial n.º 20802 (Macinhata --» Aveiro - Vouga) [Comboio Histórico na Linha do Vouga 2018]
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CPA 4005
Alfa Pendular | [Vessada] Norte Line | Lisboa - Santa Apolónia -> Braga*



> AP 133 - Vessada by Valério Santos, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AP 133 - Vessada*
> 
> Material Circulante: CPA 4005
> Hora: 16:09
> Data: 11-09-2018
> Local: Vessada (PK 261 - Linha do Norte)
> Serviço: AP 133 (Lisboa - Santa Apolónia --» Braga)
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CPA 4004
Alfa Pendular | [Paialvo] Norte Line | Porto - Campanhã -> Lisboa - Santa Apolónia*



> AP 122 - Paialvo by Valério Santos, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AP 122 - Paialvo*
> 
> Material Circulante: CPA 4004
> Hora: 13:52
> Data: 14-10-2018
> Local: Paialvo (PK 119 - Linha do Norte)
> Serviço: AP 122 (Porto - Campanhã --» Lisboa - Santa Apolónia)
Click to expand...


----------



## pai nosso

ERVATUGA said:


> *Medway wants to bring the sea to Famalicão*
> 
> 
> "It is a great investment for the country that results from the courage and courage of the company Medway and the perseverance of the Town Hall of Vila Nova de Famalicão." This was how the Minister of Planning and Infrastructures, Pedro Marques, defined the construction of the largest road and rail terminal in the Iberian Peninsula in Vila Nova de Famalicão, as a result of a private investment of 35 million euros by Madway. The structure will be born in the parish of Lousado, in 2020, and will serve one of the largest industrial agglomerations in the country with great export capacity.
> 
> 
> According to the minister, this investment will "further strengthen this extremely strong economic and industrial region and this county which is one of the country's largest exporters". Pedro Marques chaired the signing of the protocol between Medway, the leading rail freight company in Portugal, the Famalicão Municipal Council and IP - Infraestruturas de Portugal, for the construction of the largest dry port in Portugal. Iberian Peninsula, a private investment exceeding € 35,000,000.
> 
> 
> This new rail terminal, which will serve the ports of Leixões and Sines, responds to the need to increase container handling capacity in the North of the country. In this context, the president of Medway's Board of Directors, Carlos Vasconcelos, stated that with this investment the company intends "to meet the export industry of the county, responding to a logistical need of the entire region, bringing the sea from Leixões and Sines to Famalicão."
> 
> 
> The official said he was "very satisfied" with "this first step that will lead us to the construction of what will be the largest terminal in the Iberian Peninsula. It is a state-of-the-art terminal, with the most advanced technology, which will match the most modern terminals in the world and will correspond to the logistics needs of local companies, facilitating exports and imports, thus contributing to the economy and employment in the region. It is, on the other hand, a clear demonstration of our willingness to invest to become more efficient, meeting the challenges that customers put us daily. "
> 
> 
> The terminal, with an area of ​​200,000 m2, will have 6 lines of 750m and a parking capacity of 10,000 TEU, which is equivalent to more than 500,000 movements per year. The fact that the Famalicão zone is an area with a significant volume of exports and imports and with enormous potential for growth, not only because of its geographic location but also because of the concentration of business that is already there, was fundamental for its choice .
> 
> 
> The president of IP, António Laranjeiro, praised the "strategic vision of Medway and the position of relationship of the City Council, in the implementation of this important project for the country." In turn, the mayor of Famalicão, Paulo Cunha, stressed that this is an investment "very promising for the future of the county." The fact that Famalicão was the subject of Medway's choice pleased the mayor and "shows a positive assessment of what the territory has done. Were it not for the dynamics of this territory, this investment would not be made here. The gains are huge. I am sure there are several decades of potential investment that generates in Famalicão and the entire northern region, "said Paulo Cunha." This rail terminal will not only increase the competitiveness of the region's companies, but will also be responsible for a large number interesting new investment in the county in the coming decades. "The mayor also highlighted" huge environmental gains "with this new model of freight transport.
> 
> 
> The construction of the terminal will begin as soon as the respective project has obtained the necessary licenses, and is expected to be completed by the beginning of 2020. It will be equipped with the most modern technologies at the level of the best terminals in the world. To operate this terminal, it is estimated that more than 100 direct and indirect jobs will be created.


Source: http://www.vilanovadefamalicao.org/...D8uqKRY0r_8s0O80M0-kMEg#.XD9tXxjBSLo.facebook


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CP 1413 + 2 Schindler
[R] Regional | [Arnozelo] Douro Line | Régua -> Pocinho*



> R 4201 - Arnozelo by Valério Santos, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R 4201 - Arnozelo*
> Material Circulante: CP 1413 + 2 Schindler
> Hora: 12:18
> Data: 29-12-2018
> Local: Arnozelo (PK 155 - Linha do Douro)
> Serviço: R 4201 (Régua --» Pocinho)
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CP 5619 + 1 Corail + 2 Renovated Sorefames
[IC] Intercidades | [Santarém] Norte Line | Covilhã -> Lisboa - Santa Apolónia*



> IC 540 - Santarém by Valério Santos, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IC 540 - Santarém*
> Material Circulante: CP 5619 + 1 Corail + 2 Sorefames Renovadas IC
> Hora: 10:43
> Data: 13-01-2019
> Local: Estação de Santarém (PK 74 - Linha do Norte)
> Serviço: IC 540 (Covilhã --» Lisboa - Santa Apolónia)
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CPA 4008
[AP] Alfa Pendular | [Santarém] Norte Line | Faro -> Porto - Campanhã*



> AP 182/3 - Santarém by Valério Santos, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AP 182/3 - Santarém*
> Material Circulante: CPA 4008
> Hora: 10:39
> Data: 13-01-2019
> Local: Estação de Santarém (PK 74 - Linha do Norte)
> Serviço: AP 182/3 (Faro --» Porto - Campanhã)
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Medway 5622 + 15 Ealos + 8 Falls
[Freight] Medway | [Quinta do Picado] Norte Line | Irivo Mercadorias -> Louriçal*



> Comboio de Madeira n.º 52262 - Quinta do Picado by Valério Santos, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comboio de Madeira n.º 52262 - Quinta do Picado*
> Material Circulante: Medway 5622 + 15 Ealos + 8 Falls
> Hora: 15:28
> Data: 11-09-2018
> Local: Quinta do Picado (PK 267 - Linha do Norte)
> Serviço: Comboio de Madeira n.º 52262 (Irivo Mercadorias --» Louriçal)
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CPA 4007
[AP] Alfa Pendular | [São Félix da Marinha] Norte Line | Porto - Campanhã -> Faro *



> AP 184/5 - São Félix da Marinha by Valério Santos, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AP 184/5 - São Félix da Marinha*
> Material Circulante: CPA 4007
> Hora: 14:54
> Data: 03-11-2018
> Local: São Félix da Marinha (PK 318 - Linha do Norte)
> Serviço: AP 184/5 (Porto - Campanhã ---» Faro)
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Medway 4723 + 4 Lgnss + 1 Rgs + 2 Sgnss + 2 Regmms + 3 Sggmrss + 1 Lgs + 2 Sgmms
[Freight] Medway | [Águas de Moura] Sul Line | Terminal XXI -> Praias-Sado*



> Comboio de Contentores n.º 51080 - Águas de Moura by Valério Santos, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comboio de Contentores n.º 51080 - Águas de Moura*
> Material Circulante: Medway 4723 + 4 Lgnss + 1 Rgs + 2 Sgnss + 2 Regmms + 3 Sggmrss + 1 Lgs + 2 Sgmms
> Hora: 14:34
> Data: 12-01-2019
> Local: Estação de Águas de Moura (PK 44 - Linha do Sul)
> Serviço: Comboio de Contentores n.º 51080 (Terminal XXI --» Praias-Sado)
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*UDD 0455
[R] Regional | [Bombarral] Oeste Line | Caldas da Rainha -> Meleças*



> R 6410 - Bombarral by Valério Santos, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R 6410 - Bombarral *
> Material Circulante: UDD 0455
> Hora: 16:35
> Data: 13-01-2019
> Local: Bombarral (PK 88 - Linha do Oeste)
> Serviço: R 6410 (Caldas da Rainha --» Meleças)
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CP 1415 + 2 Schindler
[R] Regional | [Caldas de Moledo] Douro Line | Marco de Canaveses -> Régua*



> R 4103 - Caldas de Moledo by Valério Santos, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R 4103 - Caldas de Moledo*
> Material Circulante: CP 1415 + 2 Schindler
> Hora: 11:02
> Data: 30-12-2018
> Local: Caldas de Moledo (PK 98 - Linha do Douro)
> Serviço: R 4103 (Marco de Canaveses --» Régua)
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*UTD 592.223 + UTD 592.221
[IR] InterRegional | [São Martinho do Porto] Oeste Line | Coimbra-B -> Caldas da Rainha*



> IR 802 - São Martinho do Porto by Valério Santos, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IR 802 - São Martinho do Porto*
> Material Circulante: UTD 592.223 + UTD 592.221
> Hora: 15:44
> Data: 08-12-2018
> Local: São Martinho do Porto (PK 118 - Linha do Oeste)
> Serviço: IR 802 (Coimbra-B --» Caldas da Rainha)
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CP 5617
[IC] InterCidades | [Variante de Alcácer do Sal Bridge] Sul Line | Lisboa - Oriente -> Faro *



> CP 5617 | 570 | Alcácer do Sal by Fábio Pires, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CP 5617 | 570 | Alcácer do Sal*
> 
> [PT]
> A locomotiva elétrica 5617 com um comboio Intercidades procedente de Lisboa-Oriente e com destino a Faro.
> 
> [ENG]
> Electric locomotive 5617 with an Intercity train from Lisbon to Faro.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CP 1424
MiraDouro | [Pala] Douro Line | Porto - São Bento -> Régua*



> CP 1424 | Pala by Fábio Pires, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CP 1424 | Pala*
> 
> [PT]
> A locomotiva diesel 1424 com o comboio especial "Miradouro" procedente de Porto São Bento e com destino à Régua.
> 
> [ENG]
> Diesel locomotive 1424 with the special passenger train "Miradouro" from Oporto to Régua.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Medway E5035
[Freight] Medway | [Rio Tinto] Minho Line | Gaia -> Tuy*



> Medway E5035 | Rio Tinto by Fábio Pires, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Medway E5035 | Rio Tinto*
> 
> [PT]
> A locomotiva diesel E5035 com um comboio de mercadorias procedente de Gaia e com destino a Tuy.
> 
> [ENG]
> Diesel locomotive E5035 with a freight train from Gaia to Tuy.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*[Variante de Alcácer do Sal Bridge] Sul Line*



> Variante de Alcácer do Sal by Ricardo Rodrigues, no Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Medway 5622
[Freight] Medway | [Sobral da Serra] Beira Alta Line | Pampilhosa -> Vilar Formoso*



> Medway 5622 | Sobral da Serra by Fábio Pires, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Medway 5622 | Sobral da Serra*
> 
> [PT]
> A locomotiva elétrica 5622 com um comboio de mercadorias procedente da Pampilhosa e com destino a Vilar Formoso.
> 
> [ENG]
> Electric locomotive 5622 with a freight train from Pampilhosa to Vilar Formoso.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Medway 5623
[Freight] Medway | [Fiais da Telha] Beira Alta Line*



> Medway 5623 | Fiais da Telha by Fábio Pires, no Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CP 1413 | Vila Praia de Âncora*
Click to expand...


----------



## pai nosso

Attention, this are INTENTIONS of the Portuguese government for the years 2020-2030




Modivas Oeste said:


> *Government launches National Railway Plan and insists on bringing Lisbon and Porto closer*
> 
> 
> Main news topics (restricted access):
> 
> • 13 investment programs with a global value of € 4000 million, listing of the 37 forms registered in the PNI 2030, those which are considered priority and consensual. It also adds projects that were not foreseen in the PNI-2030.
> 
> • Reduction of the travel time Lisbon-Porto to two hours, by means of LN variants, separating suburban, regional, goods and “high performance” traffic.
> 
> • Construction of the Third Crossing over the Tagus.
> 
> • Electrification of virtually all lines. Even the electrifications of Abrantes-Elvas and Beja-Ourique (reopening the Beja-Funcheira section) must be studied from the point of view of economic viability.
> 
> • Reopening of Pocinho-Barca d'Alva, with electrified line.
> 
> • Quadruplication of Ermesinde-Contumil and Roma-Areeiro-Braço de Prata.
> 
> • Modernization of the Leixões line and opening to passenger traffic, in conjunction with the Metro and STCP networks.
> 
> • Anticipation of Sines-Grândola (already foreseen in the PNI-2030) for 2021-2025.
> 
> • Anticipation / acceleration of projects to improve the multimodal terminals in Leixões, Cacia, Bobadela, Setúbal and Sines.
> 
> The document, however, expresses reservations regarding the Aveiro –Mangualde projects (priority should be given to the modernization of the Beira Alta line) and the connection of the Cascais line to the Cintura line. According to the authors, this project “is no longer supported by the current forecasts of rail traffic for containers of origin and destination at the Alcântara Container Terminal and, in the view of passengers, is limited by its condition of a single track that only allows a frequency of four trains / hour / direction from Cascais ”.


----------



## 437.001

^^
No reelectrification of the Cascais line? :?


----------



## BHT

^^ It should be completed in 2024:


ljbk said:


> https://www.dinheirovivo.pt/empresa...boios-com-60-anos-podem-manter-se-apos-obras/
> 
> *Linha de Cascais: Comboios com 60 anos podem manter-se após obras*
> Linha de Cascais foi a primeira a ser eletrificada em Portugal, na década de 1920.
> 
> Uma das linhas mais utilizada do país vai usar tensão elétrica igual à da restante rede ferroviária nacional a partir de 2024.
> 
> Os comboios com 60 anos que todos os dias circulam na linha de Cascais poderão manter-se nos carris mesmo depois das obras de mudança na tensão elétrica. O cenário foi admitido esta segunda-feira pelo ministro das Infraestruturas e Habitação, Pedro Nuno Santos, durante a audição na especialidade relativa ao Orçamento do Estado para 2020. A linha de Cascais passará a ter a mesma corrente elétrica da restante rede ferroviária nacional a partir de 2024. “Cascais é só um dos exemplos da falta de material circulante. Poderemos manter tensão elétrica atual [1500 volts em corrente contínua] até chegarem os comboios novos”, admitiu Pedro Nuno Santos em resposta a Bruno Dias. O deputado do PCP tinha questionado o ministro sobre a necessidade de a linha de Cascais receber novo material circulante quando a tensão elétrica passar de 1500 volts em corrente contínua para 25 000 volts em corrente alternada. Entre a encomenda e a entrada de um novo comboio na linha são necessários quatro anos, conforme referiu esta segunda-feira o ministro Pedro Nuno Santos. As obras na linha de Cascais vão iniciar-se em 2021 e vão prolongar-se até 2023, conforme adiantou a IP – Infraestruturas de Portugal ao Dinheiro Vivo no final de novembro. A conclusão desta empreitada estava prevista, inicialmente, para 2021, segundo o plano de investimento Ferrovia 2020. Ou seja, verifica-se um atraso de dois anos. Esta linha será alimentada por uma nova subestação de tração que será construída em Sete Rios e que terá capacidade para alimentar os mais de 25 quilómetros deste troço. A modernização da linha de Cascais também contempla a instalação do ETCS, o sistema eletrónico de controlo de comboios; a renovação de estações e a respetiva ligação com outros modos de transporte; a reabilitação de taludes; a intervenção em passagens de nível; e ainda a preparação da ligação desta linha à restante rede ferroviária nacional – que só será concretizada mais perto do final da próxima década, ao abrigo do Plano Nacional de Investimentos.


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Baixa Line*




rubenpires93 said:


> *Beira Low Line: unpublished images of the new board of Ponte da Penha da Barroca, in Ramela (Guarda). The original building, which dates back to 1888, was entirely replaced by a new metallic structure 121 meters long, based on two new towers, each about 30 meters high. Concrete slabs and bituminous cover were placed on the metal bridge, which have already received the granite ballast on which the concrete sleepers rest. The centuries-old pillars on the tops have been reinforced and inside the metal structure there is a technical walkway.*
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AltitudeFM.Guarda/posts/10158707621065021?__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARChOX6sWxXAfQ9kRtegJ_ok6SJcCMWgb6OBlT4zS6WRJ4FSO0rx2dQum-7YeRtgJGDucv6McixLat2y1DhJ94ayptBdXvpKXk1EtiKmcd2kSm3SD7HApuiFdiWtsedXZdCuT0oLTqxyS2wMwU-EqLrX7D2R31fTpTuVUbUrnDkhE4MC9Q4VL6tn1evVgpNpHqLMl9oSEsR2FEdXJ5JREDihHnoNdlRdN_nPC21PyOVOgNtHbQYVNm5Gw2jQrB23UhzhzjJewFwGnKlGOC-EJZEn0te_yvhX_IsXW98tXfdu9wl8zzMc-IeaOPTxhnAijEatkmGDKx2u4kcg0mSw&__tn__=-R


Source: Rádio Altitude FM


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Baixa Line: remodeling of the Benespera Station* (Guarda)





rubenpires93 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/AltitudeFM.Guarda/posts/10158707757800021?__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARDOSUX3NA_aqAVKpmgMmmoE8FGrZOi_0usUVxKaV-FM7P0r38TUnvmy9wlwORJS2PwjIbcRY9sMu3uX7gVcJ5Z4nJioviVAJWZUAo80QkuxRBXIR49bQEtC9r8_VWYTcdb6Woi-uRVtvt5Xy02_PQTOXuOGMiXpx4tI7CUsy-kNPHXicAUpDlousgSBP4zsxkjg10DAblCLzpy3x-J2GysgnMTEGRvUJzTcl6gXh4C9C1E8b69hc0X2TtZW2UYGEY8gMYKtYPiiV7aHMn5NWfSXdSS_ux4kr8-Y9pDytvke1vLDOwwOps_--vzfK7rRZh-cdh7oYvzxYxohZEwd&__tn__=-R


Source: Rádio Altitude FM


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Baixa Line*




Andre_Filipe said:


>


----------



## DiogoBaptista

[European] *ATLANTIC TEN-T CORRIDOR |* [Portuguese]* INTERNATIONAL SOUTH CORRIDOR - ÉVORA NORTE - ELVAS SECTION*


----------



## Kolerus

Heej, I found this article, did CP choose winner of the tender?









Five companies bid for Portugal fleet renewal


Talgo, Stadler, CAF, Alstom and Siemens Mobility have submitted bids to the tender published by Portuguese Trains for the supply of 22 regional trains.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## DKF01

Kolerus said:


> Heej, I found this article, did CP choose winner of the tender?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five companies bid for Portugal fleet renewal
> 
> 
> Talgo, Stadler, CAF, Alstom and Siemens Mobility have submitted bids to the tender published by Portuguese Trains for the supply of 22 regional trains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.railjournal.com


If I remmeber correctly Stadler won, then Spain(CAF) threw a fit and is trying to challenge it.


----------



## pai nosso

Slope stabilization between km119,540 and km145,800 of the Douro Line




























Fonte: Conduril - Engenharia, S.A. | Algumas das principais obras


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Baixa Line*

Slope stabilization between km35,520 and km69,600 (in consortium)


















Source: Conduril - Engenharia, S.A. | Algumas das principais obras


----------



## pai nosso

*Modernization of the Beira Baixa Line:

Covilhã-Guarda section* (in consortium)



























Source: Conduril - Engenharia, S.A. | Algumas das principais obras


----------



## pai nosso

*Vale do Sousa Line (proposal)*


Study proposes new railway axis through the Sousa Valley and reactivation of the Tâmega Line to Amarante

“The proposed strategy presupposes the expansion of the suburban network in Porto, with the implementation of a new railway axis along the Sousa Valley and the reactivation of the Tâmega Line to Amarante”

More than a simple branch from Valongo to Felgueiras, along the Sousa Valley, the community of municipalities in this region wants the new line to continue to Amarante and from there to Livração (municipality of Marco de Canaveses), crossing again at Linha do Douro. A circular line that would respond not only to commuting between the region and Porto, but also to the internal mobility of a region in rapid economic growth.

The study commissioned by CIM do Tâmega e Sousa from the company Trenmo - Engenharia SA, and which the PUBLIC had access to, proposes that this investment - valued at 290 million euros - be carried out in two phases: first from Valongo to Felgueiras (181 million euros) ) and then to Amarante (109 million).

The future railway would place Paços de Ferreira 35 minutes from Porto, Lousada at 43 and Felgueiras at 51. The study predicts that the line will be a single electrified road and will develop along the Sousa Valley following the terrain, which explains the relatively low value of the investment.










Gray Line: current Douro Line

Red Line: proposal for the new line

Blue Line: current deactiveted line (and very mountainous)


A preliminary study in 2018 pointed to an investment between 200 and 300 million euros considering a double track, but it was now understood that a single track would be sufficient along the 35.5 kilometers between Valongo and Felgueiras, plus 17, 6 kilometers of the second phase, between Felgueiras and Amarante.

The construction of the route to Felgueiras, in the amount of 77.8 million euros, represents the largest portion of the investment, followed by the component “viaducts and bridges” (40.6 million) and the construction of underground stations (30 million) because, although the trajectory of the line looks for the easiest areas, it was understood that it was important to enter the cities to be close to its center, in order to serve the maximum number of people. Interestingly, expropriations have an abnormally low value, estimated at 437 thousand euros.

In the second phase, between Felgueiras and Amarante, the highest value is also for the route (37.9 million), followed also by 30 million euros for underground stations.

And what stations will the future lines have? The project foresees that, leaving the Douro Line in Valongo, the train stops in Gandra, Lordelo, Paços de Ferreira, Freamunde, Lousada and Felgueiras. In the second phase, it will continue to Lixa, Hospital (de Amarante) and Amarante.

The study does not focus on the 13 kilometers of the Amarante-Livração link, which would take advantage of part of the old Tâmega narrow track line and which, converted to a broad road, would cost, according to IP, 37.5 million euros.

Trenmo says that the connection from Amarante to Porto will always be faster via Livração, but that the Amarante-Felgueiras line is justified “to ensure the closure of the network, responding to strong internal demand and contributing to network flexibility”.

Profitable line

As for the operating costs of this new line, the study says that it will not be a burden for the country. “Forgetting” the amortization of the investment, the line will have a positive operating balance. Between Valongo and Felgueiras the operation and maintenance, both of the line and of the trains, will cost 5.2 million euros per year, for estimated revenues of 9 million euros, which gives a "profit" of 3.2 million. Value that would rise to 4.1 million in the second phase, with the extension of the line to Amarante.

The study shows that “the territory of Tâmega e Sousa presents in the municipalities of Felgueiras, Paços de Ferreira, Penafiel and Lousada trends of economic growth capable of leveraging the dynamization of this region, which together represent 84% of the GVA of the industry in Tâmega and Sousa, constituting a cluster of footwear, clothing and furniture ”. And he adds: “Felgueiras and Paços de Ferreira (together with Viseu) are among the three largest municipalities in mainland Portugal without passenger rail service.”

On the other hand, these two municipalities generate a higher number of jobs than the resident resident population, causing difficulties in hiring qualified labor, so the railroad would allow a “reasonable commuting for a daily regularity” for those who came work in the region. 

In addition to the positive balance in the operation of the future line, the Trenmo team identifies major social and environmental gains in terms of the project's externalities. The study sought to quantify the impact of the railway in reducing road accidents, air pollution, noise, congestion, among others, and came to the conclusion that the modal shift from individual transport to the railroad (CP and Metro do Porto) had a positive balance of 4.6 million euros per year with the construction of the line to Felgueiras, and 5.3 million with its extension to Amarante.

In addition to these figures, 3.4 million euros are added, resulting from the calculation of economic externalities resulting from the time gain generated by the train compared to individual transport and the bus.

The document says that with the line to Felgueiras alone, CP will gain 7.2 million more passengers per year and Metro do Porto another 800 thousand. On the other hand, it is estimated that buses lose 9.3 million customers and individual transport 4.9 million people. Apparently, the new infrastructure will make travel “disappear” in more than one mode of transport because many passengers who today go by bus or car to a station to catch the train will end up making the direct trip to Porto.

Finally, and in order to respond to the increase in demand motivated by passengers from Vale do Sousa, the study considers the quadruplication of the line between Campanhã and Contumil (which is at the limit of congestion) as well as the use of the Leixões branch for passenger transport as a priority. .



*P.S .: *I have serious doubts that the national government has the political will to do this railway work. For the time being they have not yet spoken.


----------



## pai nosso

Alentejo* Line*



Barragon said:


> *Vendas Novas Station*
> 
> Estação de Vendas Novas
> 
> Estação de Vendas Novas
> 
> Estação de Vendas Novas
> 
> Estação de Vendas Novas
> 
> Estação de Vendas Novas
> 
> Estação de Vendas Novas
> 
> Estação de Vendas Novas
> 
> Estação de Vendas Novas
> 
> Estação de Vendas Novas
> 
> Estação de Vendas Novas


----------



## pai nosso

*Alentejo Line*



Barragon said:


> *Évora Station*
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora


----------



## pai nosso

*Alentejo Line*



Barragon said:


> *Évora Station - Gare*
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora
> 
> Estação de Évora


----------



## pai nosso

*Oeste Line - Caldas da Rainha Station*

Caldas da Rainha
Photo by Barragon


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line

Iron from Torre de Moncorvo takes goods to the Douro Line*









Pocinho Station [actual terminus of the Douro Line]


New mining concessionaire will use the railroad to export ore from Leixões. Phase 2 may include river transport.

The Douro Line will return to transport goods later this month. From the Moncorvo mines, up to 1400 tons of iron per day will be sent to the Port of Leixões, destined for the European market.

This is the strategy of Aethel Mining, the new concessionaire for Europe's second largest iron deposit. The operation is also seen as another reason to reopen this railway line to Spain.

"As soon as the access roads to the exploration area are repaired, which should happen later this month, equipment and machinery will be moved to that area and the ore extraction and transformation will begin," Aethel's president tells JN / DV Mining, Ricardo Santos Silva.

In recent years, the circulation of goods on the Douro Line has been practically residual, being limited only to the transport of some cement wagons from a Secil warehouse.

From the Moncorvo mines, the iron will be transported in trucks to the Pocinho train station, in Foz Côa. From there, you will travel by train along the Douro line, arriving at the Port of Leixões after passing through the agreement of Sangemil, which ensures the connection with the rest of the national rail network.

When the iron arrives at the Port of Leixões, the ore will be loaded onto bulk carriers and sent to ports in Europe, the Mediterranean and even the Middle East.

In the first phase, it will be possible to transport 1400 tons of iron per day, divided by two circulations of 700 tons each.

This is the maximum capacity on that railway line, considering that there is no electric current between Marco de Canaveses and Pocinho - until the end of 2023, only the electrification of the Marco de Canaveses and Régua section is expected.

Rail transport should be provided by the Portuguese from Takargo, who last Tuesday conducted several training tests for train drivers.

By the end of this year, Aethel Mining intends to produce 300 thousand tons of iron aggregate, called "muadense". This ore is natural and has twice the weight of other conventional materials used in the production of concrete.

Iron aggregate is increasingly sought after internationally because it is necessary for the construction of jetties, breakwaters and other large structures due to the rise in sea level caused by climate change.

River transport in phase 2

In the second phase, rail transport is expected to be complemented by river transport. According to Ricardo Santos Silva, everything depends on the "works to qualify the navigable channel, especially between Pinhão and Pocinho", which will allow the circulation of larger ships.

This work costs 60 million euros but will only be able to advance with European support. "Soon, we will present a new candidacy", says Nuno Araújo, new president of APDL, who manages the ports of Douro, Leixões and Viana do Castelo.

Across the river, it will be possible to transport "up to 2300 tonnes". In the future, combining the train line and the Douro river, 3700 tonnes of iron will be sent.

RAILROAD

Quota increase

Iron transport by the train line is seen by APDL as a great opportunity for the Port of Leixões. Currently, rail transport has a 10% market share in that infrastructure.

Possible reopening

The reopening of the Douro Line, up to Barca d "Alva, and even Salamanca, on the Spanish side, would have an impact on logistics platforms in cities such as Salamanca, Madrid, Valladolid, León, Burgos, Oviedo, according to a 2016 study by IP.

*Investment*

An eventual return of the Douro Line to Salamanca would imply a total investment of 578 million euros: 163 million on the Portuguese side, plus 415 million on the Spanish side. In 2018, the European Commission was available to finance these works.
Source: Ferro de Moncorvo takes goods to the Douro Line


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line - Electrification of the section Viana do Castelo » Valença

Valença Station*



DiogoBaptista said:


> EmValenca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218187252492517&set=gm.1800504563424509&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2236565949822459&set=gm.1800476776760621&type=3&theater





PJviana said:


> Tenho também está deste fim de semana


----------



## pai nosso

*Minho Line - Electrificaction fo the section between Viana do Castelo » V. N. de Cerveira*

1-north of Viana do Castelo Station


2-Near Afife (Local)


3-Near Afife (Local)


4-Bridge over the Coura River (Caminha)


5-V. N. de Cerveira Station


6-V. N. de Cerveira Station


7-South of Caminha (Local)


8-South of Caminha (Local)


9-North of V. Praia de Âncora (Local)

Source: pai nosso


----------



## 437.001

pai nosso said:


> *Minho Line - Electrification of the section Viana do Castelo » Valença
> 
> Valença Station*


Nice metamorphosis. 
I've been there, and it looked okayish, but very old.
Now it looks more modern.

It will be great to see the Camellos there replaced by an Alfa Pendular or a Renfe class S-121.

Looking forward to a Vigo-Lisboa direct service.


----------



## pai nosso

437.001 said:


> Nice metamorphosis.
> I've been there, and it looked okayish, but very old.
> Now it looks more modern.


The Valença station is not going to be redesigned. The works consist only of electrifying the lines and raising some platforms at some stations.




437.001 said:


> It will be great to see the Camellos there replaced by an Alfa Pendular or a Renfe class S-121.
> 
> Looking forward to a Vigo-Lisboa direct service.


It most likely will not happen.

The only thing you will see (because it has already been announced by the Minister of Transport) *is Renfe's new 51 ARCO carriages*.😂

Vigo »Lisbon I don't believe it, at least for the next 10 years.


----------



## 437.001

pai nosso said:


> The Valença station is not going to be redesigned. The works consist only of electrifying the lines and raising some platforms at some stations.


I know. But that gives it a better look.

Has the shed been restored?



pai nosso said:


> It most likely will not happen.
> 
> The only thing you will see (because it has already been announced by the Minister of Transport) *is Renfe's new 51 ARCO carriages*.😂


Oh, dear. 



pai nosso said:


> Vigo »Lisbon I don't believe it, at least for the next 10 years.


Why not?


----------



## pai nosso

437.001 said:


> I know. But that gives it a better look.
> 
> Has the shed been restored?


Most likely. When electrifying the Viana do Castelo Station, they had to increase the shed in order to install the cantenary.




437.001 said:


> Oh, dear.


😂




437.001 said:


> Why not?


Because this country is Portugal and cannot think in the medium to long term. Politicians only think of the 4-year electoral circle and if the works are being financed around 75% by the E.U..

To make an attractive Lisbon »Vigo route requires a strong investment in infrastructure and rolling stock and I do not see the Portuguese government with the monetary capacity to do so (even before the Covid-19 economic crisis), let alone in the coming years.


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS


CP triples number of carriages to buy Spain

Instead of 16, CP will buy 51 carriages from its counterpart Renfe. They cost 1.6 million euros and some will be circulating within three months.*

Between February and June, CP decided to increase the stop and increase the number of Spanish coaches from 16 to 51 that it will acquire from its counterpart Renfe to reinforce the long distance and regional offer. The purchase of the 51 vehicles will cost 1.6 million euros, including transport to Portugal, with the price of each carriage varying between 25 thousand and 32 thousand euros, a very low value, taking into account its good condition.

CP expects to spend, on average, another 120 thousand euros in the renewal of each one, but even so, the amount falls far below the one to two million euros that a new carriage costs today. In addition, a tender to buy material of this type would take between five to eight years.

The first 18 units arrive on Tuesday, June 30, in Portugal, coming from Irún to Vilar Formoso, towed by a Renfe locomotive. From the border, CP runs two special trains to Guifões (Matosinhos) where this material will be the subject of an intervention before resuming circulation. Next week, three more carriages will come from Bilbao, followed by a final batch of material from Madrid and Malaga.
The 51 Spanish carriages are quite diverse. In addition to the 36 that did the ARCO service, suitable for 200 km / hour and with a high level of comfort, there are two 1st class coaches with compartments, three 1st class coaches, bar coaches and six couchette coaches (bunks) for traveling lying.



The vehicles in better condition were carrying out a daily train between the Basque Country and Galicia three months ago and are still in operational condition. However, they will have to go through the Guifões workshops first to remove asbestos plates from them and modify their electrical supply system. Finally, they will be painted in CP colors and injected into the commercial service.

The older ones will undergo a profound internal remodeling, with CP intending to invest in an innovative interior, to make the train journey more pleasant. “The carriages don't all have to be the same with the seats in a row, just like a bus or an airplane. They can have diverse spaces for different types of audiences, ”a source close to CP's board of directors told PÚBLICO.

CP has a fleet of 102 carriages that provide the Intercidades. Thus, it will have 153 carriages, to which should be added the 19 Schindler carriages that are being recovered in Guifões plus nine Sorefame carriages, also about to be recovered. In two years, the company should be able to have a fleet close to 180 carriages (it is expected that some will be pulled over to serve as spare parts).

The last time that CP bought carriages was 40 years ago when, under license from Alstom, several dozen vehicles were built at Sorefame, in Amadora, which are still the best in the Intercidades fleet today.
Now, the “new” carriages coming from Spain will initially reinforce the Intercidades fleet and will be placed on the Minho line as soon as their electrification is completed until Valença, which should happen at the end of the year. As they can circulate throughout the country, they should also replace in the regional service some UTE (Triple Electric Units) vehicles, which, in turn, should reinforce the suburban ones.

This bet by the public transport company aims to make up for the dramatic lack of rolling stock - responsible for many train suppressions - and which led it ten years ago to rent motor vehicles to Spain. The objective now is to return the latter to Renfe as they become unnecessary, thus saving the rental price. The last four represent a charge of 4.6 million euros until 2022.

Finally, why does Renfe sell these carriages so cheaply that they are a golden opportunity for CP? Why do you buy CP coaches at the same price as a Volkswagen Golf? Nuestros hermanos have been standardizing their fleet of the conventional network with Talgo material and the high-speed fleet with Alstom, Talgo and CAF trains. The now disused commercial service carriages operated both day and night expressways and had undergone major modernization less than 15 years ago. Renfe does not have a large market to sell them: due to the Iberian gauge, these vehicles could circulate in Chile, Argentina or ... Portugal.

The alternative to the sale would be to leave the carriages abandoned, subject to degradation and vandalization or to dispose of them now for scrap. Both hypotheses have image costs for the company. Photographs of material in good condition degrading and without any use do not make good publicity. And its transformation into scrap for a steel industry, when they were still circulating for months, it is also subject to scrutiny and criticism. The sale to CP was a relief for Renfe, which thus fits 1.6 million euros and gets rid of material that was taking up space in guard lines.
Source (in portuguese): CP triplica número de carruagens a comprar a Espanha
Posted by Sperrel


Videos:


----------



## pai nosso

*Algarve Line

Mexilhoeira Grande Station - Portimão*



Barragon said:


> *Estação da Mexilhoeira Grande - Portimão*
> 
> Mexilhoeira Grande
> 
> Mexilhoeira Grande
> 
> Mexilhoeira Grande
> 
> Mexilhoeira Grande
> 
> Mexilhoeira Grande
> 
> Mexilhoeira Grande


----------



## pai nosso

*Algarve Line

Lagos Station *



Barragon said:


> *Estação Nova de Lagos - Linha do Algarve*
> 
> Lagos
> 
> Lagos
> 
> Lagos
> 
> Lagos


----------



## pai nosso

*Algarve Line

Meia Praia Stop*



Barragon said:


> *Estação / Apeadeiro da Meia Praia
> 
> Meia Praia
> 
> Meia Praia
> 
> Meia Praia
> 
> Meia Praia *


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line 

Near Valongo Station -- August of 2020*

1-


2-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso

*Line Évora » Caia » Spanish Border (U/C)*

Évora-Elvas-Badajoz

Section Freixo-Alandroal crossing the N381 (Redondo-Serra d'Ossa)
























Posted by DiogoBaptista


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Baixa Line*


Images of the progress of the works. The laces were stabilizing the road next to the Canhoso cemetery and the Baiúca pass.






















































Between the old level crossing of the Quinta do Prado and the uneven level before Canhoso














































The entire length of Canhoso already has a rail, although it still needs more interventions to compact the ballast. In front of the cemetery there is still a large hill to apply in this approach to Covilhã.

















































































All that remains is to weld.









The substation at Quinta do Prado in Canhoso is practically ready, with the proper Efacec transformer and fence. This is one of the auxiliary substations on the Covilhã - Guarda section, with another in the neutral zone of Caria, where the line current passes from the Fatela substation to the Sobral substation on the Beira Alta line, and one in Maçainhas.



























In the Apeadeiro do Sabugal the GSM-R tower and the missing posts towards the tunnel with the respective consoles were erected. The tunnel was the target of intervention 10 years ago for reinforcement and lowering.




































Consolidation of the slopes underway near the Carpinteira bridge, whose tray is practically finished and ready to receive the rails and catenary.

On the Corge bridge there is a novelty in road safety: in addition to the railing devices, supports for the installation of the counter rail are being installed. The function of these elements is to ensure that any wheelset that may come derailed return to the rail before entering the bridge and to ensure that all wheelsets are properly traversed. The counter rail will also be applied to other bridges on the stretch under construction.








































































































































The only tunnel on this section between Covilhã and Guarda already has the wire on the small catenary consoles installed on the restored walls between 2010 and 2011. The lowering of the tunnel carried out in 2011 allowed the tunnel template to become PTb +, having not been possible to guarantee PTc + according to this document http://www.crp.pt/docs/A54S223-9CRP_Artigo_9.pdf

The catenary post near the mouth of the tunnel on the side of the Barracão was braced to support all the longitudinal efforts of the post.

Wooden sleepers were placed inside the tunnel.










The beacons of the Convel System were placed.





































New, more resistant rubber bridge at the level crossing with the N18-3 at Caria's doors. This is from the manufacturer Rosehill Rail instead of the bridge applied in 2009 that was from STRAIL.




































The platform and shelter at Apeadeiro de Maçainhas are ready to receive passengers.

The Transformation Station is practically finished, with the connection wiring missing, either to the electrical network or to the catenary that has the wire laid from Caria. 






















































Source: Linha da Beira Baixa

Posted by Jogador Pensador


----------



## pai nosso

*Line Évora » Caia » Spanish Border (U/C)*

Évora-Elvas-Badajoz

Section Freixo-Alandroal 
















































Posted by DiogoBaptista


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS


Launch of contract in the Southern International Corrido*r (2020-08-28)

The International Public Tender was published in Diário da República for the execution of the Via and Catenária contract between Évora and Elvas / Fronteira, and for the construction of the sub-section between Évora and Évora Norte, on the new Évora Line, which will integrate the future South International Corridor , currently under development under the Ferrovia2020 Program.

This work has an estimated investment of 105 million euros and will have the support of the European Union through the Connecting Europe Facility (CEF) program, with a co-financing of 40%. The expected execution time is 935 days.

The tender for the tender includes the following works:

*Évora - Évora Norte section*

» Construction of a new railway channel - in variant with the Évora Line - between Évora, exclusive, and kilometer 121;
» Modernization of the current route of the Évora Line, between kilometer 121 and Évora Norte;
» Construction of the fixed electric traction installations necessary for electrification;
» Construction of the railway bridges of Xarrama, Degebe and Vale Figueira;
» Construction of uneven road passages;
» Installation of infrastructures necessary for electronic signaling, telecommunications and GSM-R;
» Installation of GSM-R towers / sites;
» Installation of the traction current return system and protection grounds.


*Évora - Elvas / Fronteira Section*

» Laying of the railway superstructure - ballast, sleepers, rail, AMV - on a single track, Iberian gauge (1668 mm) between Évora, exclusive, and the East Line, including the Elvas Concordance;
» Settlement of the IFTE superstructure, between Évora, exclusive, Elvas and the border with Spain, including the Elvas Agreement;
» Construction of three technical stations.


The Évora - Elvas / Fronteira section integrates the new railway channel under construction between Évora and the Linha do Leste, created in the logic of the evolutionary development of the railway connections with Spain, within the framework of the Trans-European Transport Network (TEN-T) and the railway connection of goods between Portuguese ports and the rest of Europe, immediately ensuring a passenger connection.

Conditions will also be created for technical and operational compatibility in the connection to adjacent sections, and compliance with technical interoperability provisions. 
Source:Lançamento de empreitada no Corredor Internacional do Sul


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS


Leste Line with another 750 meter train station* (2020-09-01)










As part of the strategy to provide the main rail freight corridors, namely border connections, *with conditions for the circulation of trains measuring 750 meters in length, the change in the layout of the Torre das Vargens Station was completed.*

The intervention, with a global investment of 550 thousand euros, together with the investment already made in the Elvas Station, increased the operationality of the infrastructure, enhancing the use of the East Line for rail freight, constituting itself as an alternative route to the Beira Alta Line, the main rail link to Spain.

The work was managed and supervised by teams from Infrastructures of Portugal and included, among other works, the construction of a platform and a new track, the installation of two new track switching devices and the complete renovation of the track superstructure of the general line of the station .

In addition, and to improve operational productivity, a new electromechanical signaling was implemented at the station, whose design and installation was fully ensured by the company's internal means, making use of the existing know-how in terms of engineering and execution teams.
Source:Linha do Leste com mais uma estação para comboios de 750 metros


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Alta Line

Mangualde Station*



Barragon said:


> Estação de Mangualde
> 
> Estação de Mangualde
> 
> Estação de Mangualde
> 
> Estação de Mangualde
> 
> Estação de Mangualde


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Alta Line 

Mangualde Station*



Barragon said:


> *Mangualde Station - Gare*
> 
> Estação de Mangualde
> 
> Estação de Mangualde
> 
> Estação de Mangualde
> 
> Estação de Mangualde
> 
> Estação de Mangualde
> 
> Estação de Mangualde
> 
> Estação de Mangualde
> 
> Estação de Mangualde
> 
> Estação de Mangualde
> 
> Estação de Mangualde
> 
> Estação de Mangualde


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Baixa Line 

Covilhã»Guarda

Source: Linha da Beira Baixa - Notícias*


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Baixa Line

Covilhã»Guarda*

Source: Linha da Beira Baixa - Notícias


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Baixa Line

Between Fratel Dam and Vila Velha de Rodão*

Source: Linha da Beira Baixa - Notícias


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line

Ferradosa Bridge*


Barragon said:


> Ponte Ferroviária da Ferradosa - Portugal 🇵🇹 by Vitor Oliveira, on Flickr
> 
> Ponte Ferroviária da Ferradosa - Portugal 🇵🇹 by Vitor Oliveira, on Flickr
> 
> Ponte Ferroviária da Ferradosa - Portugal 🇵🇹 by Vitor Oliveira, on Flickr



*Pinhão Station*



Barragon said:


> Pinhão


----------



## pai nosso

*Douro Line -- August of 2020*



pai nosso said:


> *Rede*
> 
> 1-
> 
> 
> Between* Rede & Caldas de Moledo*
> 
> 2-
> 
> 
> 3-
> 
> 
> *Bagaúste Dam (near Régua)*
> 
> 4-
> 
> 
> 5-
> 
> 
> 6-
> 
> 
> *Pinhão*
> 
> 7-


----------



## pai nosso

pai nosso said:


> 8-
> 
> 
> 9-
> 
> 
> 
> 10-
> 
> 
> 11-
> 
> 
> 12-
> 
> 
> 
> *Tua*
> 
> 13-
> 
> 
> 14-


----------



## pai nosso

pai nosso said:


> *Tua Station*
> 
> 15-
> 
> 
> 16-
> 
> 
> 17-
> 
> 
> 18-
> 
> 
> 19-
> 
> 
> 20-
> 
> 
> 21-


----------



## pai nosso

pai nosso said:


> 22-
> 
> 
> 23-
> 
> 
> 24-
> 
> 
> 25-
> 
> 
> 26-
> 
> 
> 27-
> 
> 
> 28-
> 
> 
> 29-
> 
> Source: pai nosso


----------



## pai nosso

NEWS

*CP prepares 1 billion tender to buy 129 new trains*

Specifications provide for the purchase of suburban, regional and long-distance trains. National incorporation in production will count to choose the manufacturer.

European bazooka arrives (also) by train. With the financing of the PRR - Recovery and Resilience Plan, CP is preparing to buy 62 suburban trains, 55 regional trains and 12 long distance trains, totaling 129. The specifications are still being prepared, but the decision the number of trains seems fixed. The value is expected to rise to 1 billion euros, taking into account that a suburban or regional train currently has an average price of 7.5 million euros and that a high-speed train ranges between 15 and 20 million euros.

Does this mean that Portugal will have high-speed trains? The intention is that the 12 long-distance trains with which CP intends to reinforce the fleet of commuters can circulate at 250 km / hour, or more, assuming that the intentions of the National Investment Program - PNI 2030 will be fulfilled, which includes a high speed line between Lisbon and Porto built progressively through variants to the current North line. These trains could thus take advantage of their maximum speed as the variants were launched.

The current fleet of commuters was reduced to nine units after the Soure accident left one of the trains unrecoverable.

In suburban trains the objective is to replace the 31 units of the Cascais line (also on the assumption that IP will do its part and change the electrical voltage of that line from 1500 volts in direct current to 25 thousand volts in alternating current), leaving 32 compositions for the remaining suburban lines in Lisbon and Porto.

The 55 regionals must all be electric trains, in the expectation, too, that IP's plans to complete the electrification of the national rail network will be fulfilled.

In its business plan, CP justifies this purchase with the need to replace the company's current fleet, which is insufficient and is aging. The company, which two years ago had serious problems in its operation due to the lack of trains (seeing itself in the contingency of suppressing trains almost daily), had to resort to material that was leaning in order to ensure its regular offer.

CP's biggest ever purchase of rolling stock is to be divided into two: the 117 suburban and regional trains have common characteristics that allow them to be built on the same platform, but the 12 long-distance trains have a higher technological requirement, so will have separate public tenders.

Still deciding is the possibility that the tenders will have an option to buy more units. This option, which does not have any obligation nor does it imply prior allocation of expenditure, allows you to buy more trains while they are still being manufactured, taking advantage of the assembly line while it is in operation and with an eventually lower price due to savings in scale.

The last time that a public tender for the purchase of rolling stock had a purchase option was in the fleet of 34 units that entered service in the suburban areas of Porto in 2002. They were the last trains to be built at the Amadora factory, which at the time belonged to Bombardier. The purchase option would have allowed the factory to remain in operation for some time, prolonging its difficulties or, alternatively, saving it if there were more orders in the meantime.

Train made in Portugal

CP wants national incorporation in the manufacture of trains to be, alongside price, one of the most important criteria in the specifications for the choice of supplier. The objective is to associate the purchase of these 129 trains with the Centro Tecnológico Ferroviário and the recently opened workshops in Guifões, in which the Portuguese train was intended to be built.

Strictly speaking, it is not a “Portuguese train”, but a “train made in Portugal” as explained by CP president Nuno Freitas a year ago.

The idea is to bring together companies that can supply components for the new trains instead of importing them already made from a factory abroad. At that time, the administrator was talking about Efacec, Salvador Caetano, Monte Meão, Sunviauto, Nomad Tech (of which he has a 7% share), Martifer, Sermec, Almadesign, Amorim, as well as the Automobile Manufacturers Association and the Association Portuguesa de Fundição, as possible partners to produce trains in Portugal. Some of these companies are already suppliers of multinationals in the railway industry.

The objective of the train made in Portugal - which is not exactly in line with the dictates of Brussels regarding healthy competition in the railway industry - will have to be well studied to be introduced in the terms of reference, certainly requiring many hours of meetings between lawyers and engineers.

But there is now an environment in Europe that supports this intention. 129 trains are a negligible amount for large multinationals. There is currently a lot of demand in Europe and manufacturers are becoming saturated. The EU has invested in the railway, there is Community funding for the purchase of rolling stock and international tenders for the purchase of 500 or 600 trains are common.

In this context, a discreet partnership with a manufacturer willing to invest in Portugal is not to be excluded. This could be the case with Chinese CRRC or Swiss Stadler. The former intend to enter the European market, with Portugal being a possible gateway, and the latter won the last CP tender to supply 22 railcars for the regional service (which is awaiting in court the result of the judicial challenge presented by one of the competitors) .

Like other countries, Portugal will also seek money from the Recovery and Resilience Plan, but the billions it expects to spend will be paid in soft installments for six to eight years depending on the pace of delivery of the trains.

If the contest progresses in 2021, the new compositions could take between five to eight years to be delivered.
Source: CP prepara concurso de mil milhões para comprar 129 novos comboios


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS


Oeste Line

CONTEST FOR CONTRACT IN THE STRETCH BETWEEN TORRES VEDRAS AND CALDAS DA RAINHA*
2020-10-12

The public tender for the Modernization of the West Line section between Torres Vedras and Caldas da Rainha was published today in the Diário da República on 12 October.

With a base value of 40 million euros, this investment is carried out within the scope of the modernization program, strengthening security and improving the capacity and competitiveness of the National Railway Network, Ferrovia 2020. This action is part of the application approved under COMPETE 2020 , with the designation “Linha do Oeste - Modernization of the Meleças-Caldas da Rainha Section”, for which community financing of 38.74% is foreseen.
The contract for the requalification of the Linha do Oeste between Torres Vedras - Caldas da Rainha consists of the complete electrification of the section and modernization of the railroad, in a 44 km extension, also involving the execution of the following works:

Punctual renewal and rectification of the track layout;

Construction of a new route, variant to the existing route of about 2 kilometers, in the parish of Campelos and Outeiro da Cabeça, municipality of Torres Vedras, with the aim of enhancing the circulation of conventional trains at a speed of 140km / h;

Rehabilitation of buildings and accessibility conditions at Torres Vedras, Ramalhal, Outeiro, Bombarral and Caldas da Rainha Stations, and four Apeadeiros in Paúl, São Mamede, Dagorda and Óbidos, with the creation of access for people with limited mobility to passengers and platform elevation, in order to facilitate the entry and exit of the train;

Construction of a new line at the São Mamede station passing this to the Railway Station;

Reinforcement of Road and Rail Safety with the automation and suppression of four Level Crossings;
Improvement of road crossing conditions through the construction of four uneven passages to the railway located in the municipalities of Torres Vedras (parish of Ramalhal and parish of Campelos and Outeiro da Cabeça) and Óbidos (parish of Santa Maria, São Pedro and Sobral da Lagoa);

Installation of Electronic Signaling, Telecommunications and GSM-R (Global System for Mobile Communications Railway) that guarantees the reinforcement of safety conditions and railway circulation.

The modernization project for the Western Line is divided into two major projects. The first corresponds to the electrification and modernization of the section between Mira Sintra-Meleças and Torres Vedras, and was awarded to the Consortium “Gabriel Couto / MCA / Aldesa” for the value of 61.5 million euros, with the contract recently obtained a favorable Prior Visa of the Court of Auditors. The contract is expected to be consigned at the beginning of November, and work will begin at that time.

The second refers to the contract now launched for the modernization and electrification of the section between Torres Vedras and Caldas da Rainha. This investment in the Western Line, between Mira Sintra-Meleças and Caldas da Rainha, has as main objectives the improvement of efficiency and the reinforcement of the competitiveness of the railway system, through the increase of the capacity and the reduction of the journey times adequate to the levels of passenger demand and flow.

The use of electric traction rolling stock, the optimization of the track layout and the installation of railway signaling and telecommunications on the section up to Caldas da Rainha, will make it possible to reduce the travel time between Caldas da Rainha - Lisbon and Torres Vedras - Lisbon by about 30 minutes. It will also allow to increase the offer of the current 16 circulations to 48 (two directions), in the section to the south of Caldas da Rainha - Torres Vedras.

The realization of this investment also aims to achieve important reductions in terms of energy costs, CO2 emissions and noise levels, as well as increasing the safety and reliability of the operation.

With a global investment of around 155 million euros, reimbursed by the European Union, this project also includes:
The development of studies and projects, the execution of two electrification works, railroad, civil construction and geotechnical works, the construction of overpasses and underpasses and structures for the protection and stabilization of the platform, the modernization and adaptation of the passenger docks , the design and execution of an electric traction substation and self-transforming stations and the execution of six contracts for signaling and telecommunications.

The IP statement was missing the deadline: 660 days (22 months).
Source (in portuguese): Concurso para empreitada no troço entre Torres Vedras e Caldas da Rainha


----------



## 437.001

🔼 🔼 🔼 
Good news that they electrify between Mira Sintra-Meleças and Caldas da Rainha.

What about the missing section between Caldas da Rainha and Louriçal, is there anything planned, for longer-term?


----------



## pai nosso

437.001 said:


> 🔼 🔼 🔼
> Good news that they electrify between Mira Sintra-Meleças and Caldas da Rainha.
> 
> What about the missing section between Caldas da Rainha and Louriçal, is there anything planned, for longer-term?


IP (Infraestrutuas de Portugal) says it is for a 2nd. phase (without defined deadlines).

The idea of the government and IP is to electrify almost the entire railroad network in the medium to long term because CP does not have many diesel locomotives and because it is also a way to take advantage of european funds and achieve environmental goals at the same time.


----------



## pai nosso

And the Portuguese government's response to 437.001😆:


*NEWS


Portugal with all train lines electrified by 2030*

The state will invest close to one billion euros so that electric trains can run on all Portuguese railway lines.

Portugal will have all train lines electrified by the end of this decade. The proposal is part of the investment program for 2030 (PNI2030) and implies a public investment close to 1 billion euros over the next 10 years. The PNI2030 was presented this Thursday in the auditorium of LNEC - National Laboratory of Civil Engineering, in Lisbon.

All passenger service lines will be ready to receive electric trains by 2025. In the case of goods, these works will be completed by 2030. The electrification of the national rail network will be completed from north to south of the country and is divided into three ' slices'.

The largest share of the electrification budget is 740 million euros. It will allow the circulation of electric trains between Régua and Pocinho (Douro line); Caldas da Rainha-Louriçal (West line). The electrification of the entire Eastern line will also be studied, which should be completed by 2030.

There is also a project of 230 million euros for the modernization of the railway connections to Beja and Faro. To this extent, the electrification of the section of the Alentejo line between the Casa Branca and Beja stations is included.

The PNI2030 also includes 100 million euros to requalify the Vouga line. The route between Espinho and Aveiro will maintain the metric gauge (the narrowest rail width in the national rail network) but will have electric current. The option for the metric gauge will allow "to maintain and develop the tourism activity
railway, with the circulation of historic trains on this line and the appreciation of the railway heritage ", says the investment sheet.

The PNI2030 foresees nearly 43 billion euros of investments in Portugal over the next 10 years.
Source (in portuguese): Portugal com todas as linhas de comboio eletrificadas até 2030


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS


Algarve Line

CONSTRUCTION CONTRACT FOR ELECTRIFICATION OF FARO-V.R. OF SANTO ANTÓNIO*


The public tender for the Electrification of the Algarve Line, between Faro and Vila Real de Santo António, in a 56-kilometer stretch was published in Diário da República.

The tender has an estimated base value of 23 million for the electrification of the line with the 25 kV / 50Hz system, and involves, among others, the following works:

Installation of the Traction Current Return and Protection Lands;
Construction of the new Neutral Zone of Loulé (ZN de Loulé), to be installed at km 322 + 800;
Construction of a new infrastructure to support Signaling and Telecommunications systems throughout the section;
Lowering the track;
Raising board meetings;
Slope stabilization;
Interventions in drainage systems;
Interventions in station and landing buildings.

The contract now in the tender phase has an expected execution period of 23 months, estimated to be completed at the end of 2023 and is part of the application to be submitted under Compete 2020, known as “Electrification Contract for the Algarve Line in the section Faro-Vila Real de Santo António ”, referring to a community financing of around 85%.
Source (in portuguese): Empreitada de Eletrificação do troço Faro-V.R. de Santo António


----------



## 437.001

🔼 🔼 🔼
Great news. 

What about Tunes-Lagos? Is that more advanced in planning, less advanced, no news?


----------



## pai nosso

437.001 said:


> 🔼 🔼 🔼
> Great news.
> 
> What about Tunes-Lagos? Is that more advanced in planning, less advanced, no news?



Sorry for the late reply 437.001.

Infrastructures of Portugal (IP) has a current policy of making these contractualizations in phases, so that there is a greater speed of having work on the ground and arranging state and European financing.

But it intends to electrify the entire Algarve Line. From Tunes to Lagos it will be for a 2nd phase, but it shouldn't be too long either because the Non-Technical Summary (RNT) was released a few months ago.


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS


Beira Alta Line


CONTRACT FOR MODERNIZATION OF THE BEIRA ALTA LINE*

The contract for the modernization of the section of the Beira Alta Line, between Santa Comba Dão and Mangualde, was awarded. With an associated investment of 57.6 million euros and an execution period of 760 days, this work is part of the Modernization Program of the National Railway Network, Ferrovia2020, and aims to enhance rail transport on interregional connections and Spain.

Within the scope of the work, the entire requalification of a section of about 40 kilometers long over the current channel of the Beira Alta Line will be carried out. In this context, work will be carried out to completely replace the track superstructure with the use of multi-purpose one-piece sleepers in concrete and 60 E1 rail, to change the layout of the Santa Comba Dão, Oliveirinha and Nelas stations, ensuring the crossing of 750-meter-long trains and optimization of operating conditions.

In addition, works are also planned for the rehabilitation of drainage systems, construction of current works of art - Overpasses and Underpasses - and the necessary adaptations to the fixed installations for electric traction, as well as the construction of basic infrastructures for signaling and telecommunications; RCT + TP. Still in the present contract, the suppression of the Moimenta Alcafache Level Crossing and the construction of the respective unevenness and restoration associated with it are foreseen.


Infrastructures of Portugal currently has three contracts for the Modernization of the Beira Alta Line, which are in the process of being tendered, which together represent an estimated global investment value of around 200 million euros: 

Pampilhosa - Santa Comba Dão Section - 34 kilometers long
Construction of Concordância da Mealhada - 3.2 km link between the Northern Line and the Beira Alta Line | Base Price 80M €; 

Cerdeira - Vilar Formoso Section | 25 kilometers long | Base Price 50M €; 

Section Celorico da Beira - Guarda | 46 kilometers long | Base Price 90,4M €.

The modernization of the section between Guarda and Cerdeira, with 14 kilometers, is already being developed, in an investment of 8.7 million euros.

This is a set of investments of high importance for the requalification of the railroad in Portugal, in a section that integrates the North International Corridor and whose implementation will boost the dynamism of rail transport in interregional connections and in connection with Spain .

The Beira Alta Line, the main rail link to Europe, forms part of the “core” network of the Trans-European Transport Network (TEN-T) and is part of the Railway Goods Corridor No. 4.

Within the framework of Ferrovia 2020, the Porto / Aveiro - Vilar Formoso Connection, through the Beira Alta Line, is defined as a priority project that aims to strengthen the connection between the North and Central Portugal with Europe by rail, in order to make efficient rail freight transport viable, enhancing the competitiveness of the national economy.

The “Contract for the Santa Comba Dão - Mangualde Section integrates Action 2015-PT-TM-0395-M - Aveiro-Vilar Formoso Railway Link in the Atlantic Corridor: Beira Alta Line (Pampilhosa-Vilar Formoso), approved under the CEF Program (Connecting Europe Facility) with a co-financing rate of 85%.
Source (in portuguese): Empreitada de modernização da Linha da Beira Alta


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS


Oeste Line


Modernization of the Mira Sintra-Meleças - Torres Vedras section *


Today, the contract assignment was signed for the modernization of the section of the Linha do Oeste, between Mira Sintra - Meleças - Torres Vedras. Present at the ceremony were António Laranjo, president of Infrastructures of Portugal (IP), Carlos Fernandes, vice president of IP and, on behalf of the Gabriel Couto / MCA / Aldesa consortium, Tiago Rito Couto, Elisabete Alves and Fernando Lana Hernández. 

The work, developed within the scope of Ferrovia 2020, involves an investment of 61.5 million euros, co-financed by the European Union through Compete 2020 and aims to modernize, strengthen security and improve the capacity and competitiveness of the National Railway network. The contract that has just started has been awarded to Agrupamento Construções Gabriel A. S. Couto, S.A. / M. Couto Alves, S.A. / Aldesa Construcciones, S.A. and involves, among others, the execution of the following works: 

Integral electrification of the section, with approximately 43 kilometers, in the 2 x 25kV - 50 Hz system; 

Improvement of five Stations and six Apeadeiros, through the creation and improvement of access to passenger platforms for people with reduced mobility; 

Construction of a double-track extension, totaling 16 kilometers, to allow the crossing of trains without the need to stop: 

Active diversion 1: with about 10 kilometers, between Mira Sintra-Meleças station and Pedra Furada stop; 

Active diversion 2: about 6 kilometers, between Malveira station and kilometer 44.3 (south of Tartar da Tunnel); 

Suppression of Level Crossings; Support works for the Automation of Level Crossings; 

Construction of nine uneven passages; 

Structural rehabilitation and lowering of the railway platform for placing the catenary in the tunnels of Sapataria, Boiaca, Cabaço and Certã; 

Support works for the installation of Electronic Signaling, Telecommunications and GSM-R, reinforcing safety and circulation conditions.








Modernization of the Western Line - Global investment of 155 million The modernization project of the Linha do Oeste has a global investment of 155 million euros and aims to reinforce service levels, shortening journey times and rail safety, being divided into two major projects. 

The first corresponds to the electrification and modernization of the section between Mira Sintra - Meleças and Torres Vedras, which has now started. The second to the contract for modernization and electrification of the section between Torres Vedras and Caldas da Rainha, whose tender - with a base price of 40 million euros - was published in Diário da República on 12 October, and the reception phase is now underway. of proposals. 

The modernization of the West Line between Mira Sintra - Meleças and Caldas da Rainha has as main objectives the improvement of efficiency and the reinforcement of the competitiveness of the railway system, through the increase of the capacity and the reduction of the journey times, adapted to the demand levels and passenger flow. 

The use of electric traction rolling stock, the optimization of the track layout and the installation of railway signaling and telecommunications on the section up to Caldas da Rainha, will make it possible to reduce the travel time between Caldas da Rainha - Lisbon and Torres Vedras - Lisbon by about 30 minutes. It will also allow an increase in the offer, from the current 16 circulations to 48 (two directions) in the section to the south of Caldas da Rainha - Torres Vedras. 

The realization of this investment also aims to achieve important reductions in terms of energy costs, CO2 emissions and noise levels, as well as increasing the safety and reliability of the operation. The global investment is reimbursed by the European Union, within the scope of Compete 2020, and encompasses the development of Studies and Projects, the execution of two electrification works, rail, civil construction and geotechnical works, the construction of overpasses and underpasses, and platform protection and stabilization structures, the modernization and adaptation of passenger docks, the design and execution of an electrical traction substation and self-transforming stations and the execution of six contracts for signaling and telecommunications.
Source (in portuguese): Modernização do troço Mira Sintra-Meleças - Torres Vedras


----------



## pai nosso

Official layout of the Arco coaches purchased from Spain after the remodeling:









Posted by Tomás Ribeiro


----------



## pai nosso

*NEWS


The first three carriages will be ready for circulation by the end of January, as soon as the repair, interior remodeling and painting works are completed.*


“CP - Comboios de Portugal concluded, last week, the operation to remove asbestos from the 36 carriages (out of a total of 51 units) purchased from Spain, before the date originally planned, which was the first week of December”, announced the CP, in a statement.

According to the company, the first three carriages will be ready to circulate at the end of January, as soon as the repair, interior remodeling and painting works that are continuing in the CP de Guifões workshop, in Matosinhos, in the district of Porto, are completed.

The forecast is that the entire park of carriages, of the ARCO series, will be available by the end of the year 2022.

These carriages purchased from the Spanish railway will circulate on the Minho line, after the conclusion of the works in progress, by Infraestruturas de Portugal, on the Viana do Castelo - Valença section.

To ensure the realization of these trains, CP is also recovering locomotives of the 2600 series, in its Contumil workshops, he added.

According to CP, of the seven locomotives necessary for the future operation of the Minho line, four are already fully recovered and three are currently in the final stage of recovery.

"The rest of the repair schedule for the fleet of 21 locomotives 2600, required to draw the carriages, foresees the availability of five locomotives per year in 2021 and 2022. The repair of the remaining four locomotives will be carried out in 2023", added the Portuguese transport company rail. 
Source (in portuguese): CP conclui remoção de amianto das carruagens compradas a Espanha


----------



## Gusiluz

Hi!

Looking at the Informative Study of the HSR Madrid-Oropesa, I see that they figure the distance Madrid-Lisbon (in 2030) in 715 km (465 of them in Spain and 250 in Portugal) that will take 4 hours 45 minutes.
If I am not wrong, in Portugal there are these sections:

11 km Caia (border)-Elvas (complete renovation with bridge reinforcement, and 750 m tracks)
75 km Elvas-Évora (in new construction for maximums up to 250 km/h)
60 km Évora-Vendas Novas (everything at 220 km/h)
24 km Vendas Novas-Poceirão (under construction for 220 km/h, in 2023)
Poceirão-Pinhal Novo-Lisboa Santa Apolónia (conventional line)

From what I deduce that this last stretch is 80 km, which I think is excessive, even if enter through the 25 de Abril bridge and go around it to enter Lisbon Santa Apolónia from the northwest.(Linha do Sul, 82 and Linha de Cintura, 29).








Or maybe it passes through Setúbal?

Does anyone know how far that is and if that is the route?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pai nosso

Environmental Impact Study - Lousado Railway Freight Terminal (Medway) »» [in portuguese]

Location: Google Maps


Source: Annex XI do E.I.S.


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Baixa Line

Covilhã » Guarda

Speed table of the section that will reopen: *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351237848175955973


----------



## pai nosso

Schindler coaches (1949) back in service:




__ https://www.facebook.com/100000003813793/posts/5541374345872638



&

Testing today at Douro Line:


----------



## pai nosso

Renovation of the ARCO Carriages:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=132510889010384





*1st Class [exterior » Blue]: *























*2nd Class [exterior » Red]: *
































































Source: SSC-Portugal


----------



## 437.001

The Arco carriages are already doing test runs in Portugal.
It seems they will start on the Minho line (Porto-Viana do Castelo-Valença).
Here we can see a set of three of them being pulled out of Barcelos station, on the Minho line.


----------



## Suburbanist

Are there any major plans for the Sintra - Óbidos - Alfarelos line? It is important geographically, but service is woefully slow.


----------



## 437.001

Suburbanist said:


> Are there any major plans for the Sintra - Óbidos - Alfarelos line? It is important geographically, but service is woefully slow.


It's called Linha do Oeste (West line).
*Linha do Oeste – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre (wikipedia.org)*

And it does not start at Sintra, but at Agualva-Cacém on the Lisbon to Sintra line.
Óbidos is far from being the most important town it serves, those are Caldas da Rainha and Leiria.

The line is partly electrified, between Agualva-Cacém and Mira Sintra-Meleças in the south, and between Louriçal and the Lares junction (on the line between Alfarelos and Figueira da Foz).

The missing part will be electrified soon, starting with the part between Mira Sintra-Meleças and Torres Vedras.


----------



## kokomo

437.001 said:


> The Arco carriages are already doing test runs in Portugal.
> It seems they will start on the Minho line (Porto-Viana do Castelo-Valença).
> Here we can see a set of three of them being pulled out of Barcelos station, on the Minho line.


That_ nez-cassé_ is so beautiful!


----------



## Uksi

kokomo said:


> That_ nez-cassé_ is so beautiful!


I agree, beautiful and timeless design. For this reason the similar SŽ (Slovenian Railways) series 363 was given a nickname "Brižitka" (English: "Brigitte") after the French actress Brigitte Bardot.


----------



## dyonisien

The "nez cassé" style was conceived by the designer Paul Arzens and applied (though more 'timidely') for the first time on the VR (Finland Railways) series Dr13 . Paul Arzens started working on locomotives with the French prototype CC7001/7002 (later CC7100 series) just after the second world war and was responsible for locomotive (and multiple units and some Paris Metro series) design in France during almost half a century. The "nez-cassé", which were also exported to the Netherlands, Morocco and South Korea are perhaps the most famous, but by far not the only ones :
designer Paul Arzens, 
Wikipedia has also an article about French Railways liveries in which many creations by Paul Arzens are illustrated.


----------



## kokomo

When I used to collect model railway, now a bit neglected must say, I had a huge collection of Lima and Jouef, my two favorite loco's were the BR-103 in electrical and the CC72000 in Diesel. I think I had 5 of them, the last one painted in Fret livery. Lovely lovely design


----------



## greenfinch

Does anyone know what is the time scale on the Faro to VR San Antonio line for electrification ?


----------



## Henrique Caetano

greenfinch said:


> Does anyone know what is the time scale on the Faro to VR San Antonio line for electrification ?


It has to be ready by the end of 2023.
And it will! not earlier for sure. Construction ain't begun yet.

H.


----------



## pai nosso

Douro Line


*Gouvães (near Pinhão)*

Linha do Douro - Gouvães do Douro

Linha do Douro - Gouvães do Douro
Photos by Barragon


----------



## geogregor

We have recently spend two weeks traveling by trains around Portugal.

First stop Valenca, in the far north, where we got by train from Porto. Two carriages long pulled by this beauty:


20210916_113729 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210916_114004 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210916_114019 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Locomotive is travelling to the other side:

P1030127 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1030130 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1030132 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Other trains at Valenca:

P1030361 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1030363 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210917_112702 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Border bridge, trains go on the upper deck, cars below:

P1030169 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1030170 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1030180 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20210916_134920 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Infrastructure ownership changeover? In the middle of the bridge? 

P1030286 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## pai nosso

geogregor said:


> Infrastructure ownership changeover? In the middle of the bridge?
> 
> P1030286 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


Yes. And it is the first time i see that.


----------



## btrs

geogregor said:


> Infrastructure ownership changeover? In the middle of the bridge?
> P1030286 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


Even better example is on Strasbourg-Kehl (France/Germany) where the border also runs straight through the bridge over the Rhine. The voltage changeover is also at that point, not sure about signalling and rule-book change..


https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=48.57557&mlon=7.80103#map=17/48.57557/7.80103





https://www.bahnbilder.de/bild/frankreich~tgv~pos-bis-2012-rame-4401-4419/585562/tgv-grenzverkehr-auf-der-rheinbruecke-zwischen-kehl.html


This shows a shot taken from the German side (most outer end of Kehl station, looking towards France). TGV on the right goes to Paris, TGV on the left comes from Marseille. And yes, they are running in the correct direction because in former Alsace-Lorraine all trains drive on the right tracks versus left in the rest of France (relic of the Franco-German war in 1871 etc).

There are probably a dozen more examples (Øresund bridge, Modane tunnel etc) but this is the first that came to mind that is quite similar to the Portugese one..


----------



## 437.001

btrs said:


> There are probably a dozen more examples (Øresund bridge, *Modane tunnel* etc) but this is the first that came to mind that is quite similar to the Portugese one..


As for "Modane tunnel", if you mean the Mont-Cenis tunnel, the Italian OHLE starts right after Modane station, between Modane and the tunnel, and the border between France and Italy is within the tunnel.
At Modane station, the electrification is prepared for both French and Italian trains.


----------



## pai nosso

New images of the renovation of the Arco Spanish carriages:



Andre_idol said:


> Foste mais rápido que eu 😅
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478878143570227206





RazorWind20 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479090826143834113


----------



## pai nosso

New connection being built between the Norte Line and Beira Alta Line at Mealhada in order to surpass the Mealhada Station:


----------



## pai nosso

Construction of the new *Line Évora » Elvas:*



JohnDaysPRT said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/316217032718527/permalink/654623412211219/





MuyPacense said:


> José Guilherme Bertuche Dias on LinkedIn: #engenhariacivil #portugal #alentejo #infraestrutura
> 
> 
> 🔴🟦 Viadutos de PARDIELA (375m / 11 vãos) e PALHETA (575m / 17vãos) em Évora 🇵🇹. Nova ligação Ferroviária entre Évora Norte e Elvas / Caia, Subtroço Évora…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.linkedin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos pa'tos.


----------



## Nik name

pai nosso said:


> The ARCO carriages purchased from Spain start commercial service today on the Minho Line:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552511537604186112
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552528745499598848


I read your Post at the Beach near Viana do Castelo and found myself again some hours later in the new coaches. I want to share some photos of the interior of 1st class and the bistro with space for bicycles.

The train is crowded, so I don’t manage to come to 2nd class. The train definitely needs more coaches for 2nd class, hope they will attach some when more coaches are finished.


----------



## jrcc

greenfinch said:


> This will be so good. I go to Tavira very frequently


After that work of electrification, will the Algarve line be completely electrified?


----------



## greenfinch

jrcc said:


> After that work of electrification, will the Algarve line be completely electrified?


I believe so yes. Vila Real D S Antonio to Lagos


----------



## 437.001

greenfinch said:


> I believe so yes. Vila Real D S Antonio to Lagos


Once that electrification is finished, the only line south of Lisbon that will be left unelectrified will be Casa Branca to Beja, and the closed stretch between Beja and Ourique.


----------



## pai nosso

jrcc said:


> After that work of electrification, will the Algarve line be completely electrified?


The official forecasts for the end of the works are: 

- Faro <-> Vila Real de Santo António: October of 2023;

- Lagos <-> Tunes (23 meses): May of 2024. 

And even more 2 or 3 months for testing until commercial service begins.


----------



## pai nosso

437.001 said:


> Once that electrification is finished, the only line south of Lisbon that will be left unelectrified will be Casa Branca to Beja, and the closed stretch between Beja and Ourique.


The Casa Branca » Beja stretch at medium term *maybe* it will be electrified.


----------



## JoFMO

I wonder if they will extend all current domestic trains Lisboa - Evora further on to Elvas once new line from Evora to the border is finished?


----------



## Neb81

pai nosso said:


> From Lisbon to Madrid, there will be nine hours by train from 31 July
> 
> 
> The train journey between Lisbon and Madrid will take less than nine hours from 31 July. CP will change the timetables on the East Line so that travel between the two Iberian capitals takes less hours and a half than it currently does. Even so, the rail journey between Lisbon and Madrid will take longer than in 1989.
> 
> 
> From 31 July onwards, three trains will be needed, instead of four, for the journey between Lisbon and Madrid, in a total time of eight hours and 48 minutes; on the reverse route, the journey will take nine hours and 30 minutes.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Despite the change in timetables, CP will continue to run the regional train Entroncamento – Badajoz with an Allan diesel railcar, originally manufactured in the 1950s in the Netherlands and which was remodeled in the 1990s. The maximum speed is 100 km/h .
> 
> (...)
> Source (in portuguese): De Lisboa a Madrid vão nove horas de comboio a partir de 31 de julho


Is there any technical reason as to why CP can't run the Intercidades from Lisbon through to Badajoz, and have a proper connection with the Talgo? If this was established as a published, guaranteed connection (even if it wasn't through ticketed) it would go someway to raise awareness of the route and attract some usage and encourage cross border activity in preparation for the new line opening. Even without the Madrid connection, Badajoz itself is a fairly big place worth a direct route. 

Given the recent ex-Arco stock purchase, it's really frustrating that CP hasn't purchased the retired Trenhotel stock from Renfe and taken over the old sleeper route themselves. Lisbon-Madrid and Lisbon-Porto-Irun would go a long way to reconnect Portugal to the rest of Europe by rail - especially as air travel right now is like some Dantean hellscape.


----------



## Neb81

JoFMO said:


> I wonder if they will extend all current domestic trains Lisboa - Evora further on to Elvas once new line from Evora to the border is finished?


Looking at the proposed route on openrailmap it looks like the new line would join the existing line between Elvas and the border (i.e. east of the town and existing station). If that's accurate, either Elvas will need a new station, or trains using the new line and coming to/from Badajoz that want to service Elvas will need to do a somewhat absurd reversing manoeuvre at the current one. Given the current station isn't that convenient anyway, a new station makes more sense, maybe keeping the existing one as a secondary station for services along the old line.


----------



## fajfer2003

I hear about plans to build a new station serving Badajoz and Elvas exactly at the border. Fast trains Madrid-Lisbon would not enter neither Badajoz nor Elvas old stations.


----------



## 437.001

JoFMO said:


> I wonder if they will extend all current domestic trains Lisboa - Evora further on to Elvas once new line from Evora to the border is finished?


Most certainly, with some being extended further to Badajoz.

And, later on, the prospect of a new branch line between Portalegre-Gare and Portalegre-Centro, which, if coupled with the electrification of Elvas-Portalegre, would greatly improve connections between Portalegre and Lisbon.


----------



## 437.001

Neb81 said:


> Looking at the proposed route on openrailmap it looks like the new line would join the existing line between Elvas and the border (i.e. east of the town and existing station). If that's accurate, either Elvas will need a new station, or trains using the new line and coming to/from Badajoz that want to service Elvas will need to do a somewhat absurd reversing manoeuvre at the current one. Given the current station isn't that convenient anyway, a new station makes more sense, maybe keeping the existing one as a secondary station for services along the old line.


Initially, most trains would be Lisbon-Elvas, some of them Lisbon-Badajoz, with some probably calling at Elvas, and others skipping it.
And then there would be the Madrid-Lisbon services, all stopping at Badajoz, and none at Elvas once there was either a high speed line all the way to Madrid, or the new station at the border between Elvas and Badajoz. Otherwise they would probably all call at Elvas, or at least most of them.



fajfer2003 said:


> I hear about plans to build a new station serving Badajoz and Elvas exactly at the border. Fast trains Madrid-Lisbon would not enter neither Badajoz nor Elvas old stations.


That would be interesting only when the stretch between Navalmoral and Toledo would be finished, and thus a full high-speed service between Madrid and Evora.

Anyway, the time savings would be negligible, and at the cost of a less central stop at both Elvas and Badajoz.


----------



## Neb81

Adif has just finished a major overhaul of Badajoz station, and the articles discussing the build mostly refer to the works being specifically about preparing for AVE services and the flow of passengers it'll bring, so it doesn't seem that Adif are looking to move to a new site anytime soon


----------



## pai nosso

*Algarve Line*

Electrification underway:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564647154945253376


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Alta Line*


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Alta Line 


Nelas*








Source: Raul Fernandes


*Pampilhosa-Santa Comba Dão Section*












































Source: Soluções Inéditas


*Pampilhosa Bypass*


























Source: Soluções Inéditas


----------



## pai nosso

*New Line Évora » Elvas* [U/C]




André Oliveira said:


>





alentejolover said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582435065635618816





alentejolover said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582367504231411712


Just outside Évora Station


alentejolover said:


> Live from the action





ljbk said:


> Post de André Oliveira (colocado por engano noutro topico):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se este é o estado actual do maior viaduto da nova linha, então a obra ainda está mais atrasada do que eu pensava ...


----------



## pai nosso

*Beira Alta Line

Mangualde,*

24/11/22



















&


----------

